# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Doctor who !

## yan

:8O:  :8O: 
pas un seul mot, rien, nada, quetchi, sur doctor who!!!
c'est pas possible.
Allez, ca vous dit quelque chose :
 - Tardis
 - Daleks
 - tournevis sonic
 - Rose Tyler
 - bad wolf
 - ....

Je ne suis quand mme pas le seul fan sur DVP???
C'est quand l'une des meilleur sries de ces dernires annes!!!! (je parle des nouveaux et  partir de la saison 2)

----------


## Loceka

Docteur qui ?

----------


## yan

> Docteur qui ?


ben le * "Docteur*",
le dernier seigneur du temps  ::king::

----------


## shadowmoon

La srie est jamais pass en france sur les chaines herztiennes, donc presque inconnue. Y'a juste le spin off torchwood qui est pass sur m6 je crois.

J'etais sur londres donc je les ai donc vu en VO, mais j'ai du revenir en france. 

Do coup, j'ai loup la fin de la saison 4, avec le retour de Rose  ::cry::

----------


## copin

Mouai le titre me dis quelquechose, j'ai du en entendre parler... 
Mais sinon  part ca...

----------


## yan

> La srie est jamais pass en france sur les chaines herztiennes, donc presque inconnue. Y'a juste le spin off torchwood qui est pass sur m6 je crois.
> 
> J'etais sur londres donc je les ai donc vu en VO, mais j'ai du revenir en france. 
> 
> Do coup, j'ai loup la fin de la saison 4, avec le retour de Rose


La saison 1 est pass sur france 4.
Pour la saison 4, tu la trouve sur internet  ::roll:: 
est elle est ... terrible, il reste un dernier pisode qui passe samedi

----------


## shadowmoon

Je sais , mais france 4 n'est pas une chaine herztienne, il faut avoir un adaptateut TNT, un bouquet satellite ou le cable pour la regarder.

Les chaines Herztiennes, ce sont celles que tu capte avec une bonne vielle antenne "rateau" soient TF1, France 2 et 3, La 5 + Arte et M6

----------


## yan

> Les chaines Herztiennes, ce sont celles que tu capte avec une bonne vielle antenne "rateau" soient TF1, France 2 et 3, La 5 + Arte et M6


mais euh..

----------


## yan

Pour ceux qui connaisse The Big Bang Theory
c'est ce que regarde sheldon  6h du matin.
C'est vraiment dommage qu'elle soit si peut connue en france. Elle le mrite.

----------


## Alain B.

Globalement j'ai une prfrence pour les saisons 1 et 3, particulirement pour les derniers pisodes de chaque saison, srement  cause des mli-mlo temporels.

(Pas encore mis la main sur la saison 4)




> C'est vraiment dommage qu'elle soit si peut connue en france. Elle le mrite.


Comme beaucoup des productions de la BBC.

----------


## yan

> Globalement j'ai une prfrence pour les saisons 1 et 3, particulirement pour les derniers pisodes de chaque saison, srement  cause des mli-mlo temporels.
> 
> (Pas encore mis la main sur la saison 4)


Perso entre le docteur de la saison 1 et le suivant y pas photos. Je prefere le second
La saison 4 est terrible. D'ailleurs je vais regarder le dernier tout  l'heure, et vu ce qui se passe, c'est la cata  ::aie::

----------


## Alain B.

> Perso entre le docteur de la saison 1 et le suivant y pas photos. Je prefere le second
> La saison 4 est terrible. D'ailleurs je vais regarder le dernier tout  l'heure, et vu ce qui se passe, c'est la cata


Faudrait que j'ai le courage de chercher les anciens pisodes, parce que la on parle de saison 1 mais c'est la saison 1 de la NOUVELLE srie. Doctor Who ca date quand mme des annes 60.
Il me semble que c'est la srie tl qui a le plus d'pisodes au compteur.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Doctor_Who_serials

----------


## yan

> Faudrait que j'ai le courage de chercher les anciens pisodes, parce que la on parle de saison 1 mais c'est la saison 1 de la NOUVELLE srie. Doctor Who ca date quand mme des annes 60.
> Il me semble que c'est la srie tl qui a le plus d'pisodes au compteur.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Doctor_Who_serials


Je parle de la nouvelle version bien sur.
Je n'ai pas eu le courage non plus de chercher les anciens

----------


## Alain B.

> Perso entre le docteur de la saison 1 et le suivant y pas photos. Je prefere le second


David Tennant y est magistral.
J'ai lu quelque part, srement Wiki, qu'tant gamin il voulait devenir acteur pour incarner le Doctor Who justement ..

----------


## yan

> David Tennant y est magistral.
> J'ai lu quelque part, srement Wiki, qu'tant gamin il voulait devenir acteur pour incarner le Doctor Who justement ..


Lol, il as vraiment bien fait. 
De ce que j'ai entendu et vue, a doit tre le meilleur docteur.

----------


## LadyWasky

Le docteur, c'est le meilleur !  ::yaisse2::

----------


## LadyWasky

> Docteur qui ?


Bon jeu de mots  ::king:: 

Le Week-end dernier, j'tais  Londres : la 5me saison est annonce sur des affiches dans le Metro  ::P:

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Docteur qui ?


Docteur *Who*

----------


## yan

Vivement le spcial de nol
Malheureusement se sera avec les cybermen  ::cry:: 

J'espre que a va continu dans la lign. Vue comment ils ont expdi les gens  la fin de la saison 4....

Tien je me demand qu'elle est l'pisode que vous avez prfr?
Pour moi :
1- Midnight (s4 ep 10)
2- le dernier  cause du coup du doctor donna
3- les anges pleure (s3 ep10)

----------


## loka

A cause de vous j'ai t contraint et forc de rcuprer les deux premires saisons  ::aie::

----------


## yan

> A cause de vous j'ai t contraint et forc de rcuprer les deux premires saisons


Attention, la saison 1 peut ennuy, car pas le mme docteur. Par contre des la saison 2 c'est  ::king::

----------


## loka

merci pour le conseil, si les premiers pisodes de la saisons 1 m'ennuient, je saurait qu'il faut que je test la saison 2 avant de bouder la srie  ::D:

----------


## yan

> merci pour le conseil, si les premiers pisodes de la saisons 1 m'ennuient, je saurait qu'il faut que je test la saison 2 avant de bouder la srie


C'est pour cela que je prcise  :;):

----------


## Marc Lussac

Oui confondez pas l'ancienne srie qui n' jamais t diffuse en france, qui est un succs d'audience spcifiquement anglais, et la nouvelle srie qui  dmarr en 2005, et qui est diffuse au niveau international, y compris en france (avec retard videment par rapport  la version en Anglaise).

L'ancienne srie est intressante cot humour, (si vous comprenez l'anglais) mais ne vous attendez pas  des miracles cot effets spciaux  ::mouarf:: 

La nouvelle srie est pas mal, moi j'aime bien les pisodes type "science fiction" (espace, aliens, technologies, futur, ...) , par contre je m'ennui voir je zape ds qu'il s'agit de fantmes ou autres trucs fantastiques, j'aime pas trop le mlange, pour moi Dr who ca doit rester de la SF...

J'aime bien le fantastique mais dans un autre contexte, genre seigneur des anneaux etc, sauf exceptions rares (Dune ?) je prfre que la SF et le fantastique restent des genres spars...

----------


## Alain B.

Je viens de dcouvrir (avec du retard) la saison 4.
En dehors des 3 derniers pisodes, je ai trouv l'ensemble en peu "mou" par rapport aux saisons prcdentes (peut tre parce que je l'ai vu en VO).

Ou en est on de la saison 5 ?
Parce que le final de la saison 4  ressemble quand mme bien  une fin dfinitive.

----------


## yan

cette anne se ne sont que des spciale (le 2 premier sont trs bien et le prochain cette automne)
La prochaine saison est l'anne prochaine avec un nouveau docteur
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zog-6...response_watch

----------


## Spoutnik

Au risque d'enfoncer une porte ouverte : cette srie doit tre vue en VO! J'ai vu quelques pisodes sur France4 je crois, la VF fait super mal ...

"exterminate! exterminate! "

----------


## Lyche

::ave:: 
Ce qui me fait peur avec la saison 5.. ce sont les 2 nouveaux acteurs.. Je ne sais pas si vous avez vue leur age et leur tte, mais a va faire drle !

Le prochain docteur est le plus jeune a avoir incarn Le Docteur (29ans) et sa compagne aura 21ans.. Mais, cela reste une des meilleures srie diffuse en France pour moi.

----------


## yan

> Au risque d'enfoncer une porte ouverte : cette srie doit tre vue en VO! J'ai vu quelques pisodes sur France4 je crois, la VF fait super mal ...
> 
> "exterminate! exterminate! "


c'est pas faux. En franais ca donne
"extermination extermination"
et c'est vraiment pas crdible

----------


## Alain B.

ce n'est pas "Exterminer exterminer" ?




> Exterminieren !!


c'est pas mieux ;-)

----------


## yan

pour fter le dernier docteur (sortie hier sur  bbc)
une petite vido  ::aie:: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqR8A8ecKWo"]YouTube- Making a proper Doctor Who anime. ??????????????????[/ame]

----------


## yan

Pour ceux qui se demande pourquoi, le docteur?

1- peut tre pour la mme raison qu'il a tabli le nouveau record d'audience historique de la bbc au USA avec 1.100.000 tlspectateurs 
http://www.newstele.com/article-audi...-41708074.html

2- et surtout pour cela  ::aie:: 




Moi je passe au docteur de noyel, l'un des derniers avec david tennant  ::?:

----------


## Lyche

Respect  David Tenant, qui fut l'un, si ce n'est le meilleur docteur.
Il va nous manquer  ::cry::

----------


## Alain B.

J'ai vu (et revu) avec plaisir la deuxime partie de 'End Of Time" et je me pose une question:
Lors de la sance de ddicaces, le personnage juste avant le Docteur, sa tte me dit quelque chose, on ne l'aurait pas dj crois dans un autre pisode ?

----------


## yan

Je vien de regarder. je n'ai pas trop d'ide...

----------


## Niak74

Huhu, une srie de plus pour geeker. 

Merci x)

----------


## Jidefix

> Respect  David Tenant, qui fut l'un, si ce n'est le meilleur docteur.
> Il va nous manquer


Ouh pinaise! fais gaffe quand tu dis des trucs comme a j'ai cru qu'il tait mort  ::calim2:: 
Dommage moi je l'aime bien je suis tomb sur cette srie en zappant par hasard et j'ai tout de suite accroch!

----------


## yan

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw
c'est pour bientt 
 ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Lyche

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw
> c'est pour bientt


D'ailleurs, j'ai constat que la nouvelle actrice est en faite une ancienne de la saison 4 !! Et oui, c'est la fille doue de voyance dans l'pisode sur Pompe (pisode 2).

----------


## yan

> D'ailleurs, j'ai constat que la nouvelle actrice est en faite une ancienne de la saison 4 !! Et oui, c'est la fille doue de voyance dans l'pisode sur Pompe (pisode 2).


Il est peut tre retourner la chercher?

le retour des "Weeping Angels" ca va me faire des cauchemars  ::aie:: 
je me demande si on va revoir sa fille, d'ailleurs.

----------


## yan

Basically.... run  :8O: 

Excellent ce nouveau docteur!!!!
Il est trs rock n roll  ::D: 
Que ca fait du bien, un vrai pisode  ::mouarf::

----------


## gmotw

(Vite! Vite! Faut que je rattrape mon retard pour voir le nouveau docteur!!!)

----------


## Lyche

> (Vite! Vite! Faut que je rattrape mon retard pour voir le nouveau docteur!!!)


 ::cry::  je l'ai toujours pas vu  ::cry::

----------


## gmotw

Ay! J'ai vu le nouveau docteur!
J'avoue que j'ai du mal  accrocher pour l'instant. Il est trop... Enfin, pas assez... Enfin, il a un nud papillon, quoi... ::aie:: 
C'est peut-tre encore un peu tt, mais je n'arrive pas  retrouver la profondeur que David Tennant avait russi  jouer.

(et sinon, quelqu'un pourrait dire  France Tlvision que pisode spcial=/=saison 5 ?)

----------


## yan

> J'avoue que j'ai du mal  accrocher pour l'instant. Il est trop... Enfin, pas assez... Enfin, il a un nud papillon, quoi...
> C'est peut-tre encore un peu tt, mais je n'arrive pas  retrouver la profondeur que David Tennant avait russi  jouer.


C'est sure. Pour tre diffrent, il est diffrents...
Mais je suis curieux de la manire dont il va voluer.
La fin de l'pisode, montre bien le caractre du nouveau personnage. Rock n roll  ::mouarf:: 

Le deuxime est sympa.

----------


## gmotw

Disons que pour l'instant, j'ai un peu de mal avec la refonte (argl la musique du gnrique!).
Bon, c'est sr que je suis un peu plus convaincue que lorsque j'ai vu sa tronche la premire fois, mais c'est pas encore a..
Mais vu les invits du troisime pisode, peut-tre qu'il pourra doctoriser plus.  ::ccool::

----------


## Alain B.

Je viens de voir les deux premiers pisodes, je pense qu'il va me falloir un temps d'adaptation, mais j'ai toujours eu une faiblesse pour les rousses ;-)
Et j'adore le look un peu "retro" du nouveau Tardis

Par contre dans les "coming soon" a la fin du premier j'ai vu a :
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/mustrum/export/lib.png
(Attention _spoiler_  ::lol::  )

J'ai cru revoir le visage  plusieurs reprises dans les diffrents extraits prsents, mais c'est trop rapide ou trop flou pour tre sur, mais a promet  ::ccool:: 

Et vu la mthode d'ouverture du Tardis  la fin du premier pisode, a collerai bien ;-)

----------


## gmotw

> Je viens de voir les deux premiers pisodes, je pense qu'il va me falloir un temps d'adaptation, mais j'ai toujours eu une faiblesse pour les rousses ;-)
> Et j'adore le look un peu "retro" du nouveau Tardis
> 
> Par contre dans les "coming soon" a la fin du premier j'ai vu a :
> http://pagesperso-orange.fr/mustrum/export/lib.png
> (Attention _spoiler_  )
> 
> J'ai cru revoir le visage  plusieurs reprises dans les diffrents extraits prsents, mais c'est trop rapide ou trop flou pour tre sur, mais a promet 
> 
> Et vu la mthode d'ouverture du Tardis  la fin du premier pisode, a collerai bien ;-)


Oui, je l'ai vu aussi plusieurs fois et j'ai pens la mme chose. *sautille sur place*

----------


## Alain B.

Et mon petit doigt me dit qu'on en a pas fini avec les "fissures"....

----------


## yan

> Et mon petit doigt me dit qu'on en a pas fini avec les "fissures"....


spoiler!!!! ::massacre:: 
c'est vrai qu'il y as comme  quelque choses qui se prpare  ::roll:: 
le prochain il risque de faire peur les anges pleureur. Sans parler d'une certaine personne  ::whistle2::

----------


## gmotw

En mme temps, c'est la force de Doctor Who: mettre des petits indices sur la fin de la saison pendant toute la saison. Chaque pisode est un petit spoiler du dernier...
On est bien loin des sries hollywoodiennes o le script est crit au jour le jour sans savoir o aller (et donc souvent nul part).

----------


## Alvaten

Notre prof d'anglais nous  pass le premier pisode le la nouvelle serie. Je  pense que je vais me laisser tenter pas la suite.

----------


## gmotw

En voil un prof qui a bon got.  ::ccool::

----------


## Alvaten

Oui apparement ca fait partie des series cultes qu'il regardait lorsqu'il tait jeune (c'est un grand fan) et j'admet que c'est plustt cool. 
Aprs je pense que les pisodes en noir/blanc de l'poque devait tre assez diffrents  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

Ce qui se comprend, c'est une srie qui est quand mme plus vielle que mon pre  ::aie::

----------


## haraelendil

Hh, pas mal dutout le nouvel pisode, c'est yan qui doit tre content^^

----------


## yan

> Hh, pas mal dutout le nouvel pisode, c'est yan qui doit tre content^^


pas de spoile svp
 ::massacre:: 
 ::massacre::

----------


## yan

SPOILER  ::aie:: 
je me demande qui elle peut tre? j'ai une petite ide. Je la trouve trs.... hummmm comment dire docteuresse  ::aie::

----------


## haraelendil

::aie:: 
 On en saura peut-tre un peu plus dans la deuxime partie (ou pas^^)  ::aie::

----------


## Alain B.

Par contre le cot "court vetue" de la miss commence  m'agasser  ::calim2::

----------


## gmotw

J'ai vu la deuxime partie hier et  :8O: 

La fin de l'pisode! oO

----------


## yan

> J'ai vu la deuxime partie hier et 
> 
> La fin de l'pisode! oO


Toute faon les anges, ils font toujours peur  ::D: 
Moi a va je suis courageux  ::mrgreen:: .

Ho ...bip... y en as un dans mon avavtar.... faut pas que je ferme les yeux   :8O: ....

HAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.............................

----------


## haraelendil

Fais gaffe avec a, il va apparaitre chez tout ceux qui ont vu un de tes messages avec tes conneries :p

*vite soigneusement tous les threads ou yan a particip^^*

----------


## Lyche

haaa, je me suis enfin fait une session Saison 5. Et elle est vraiment bien ds le dpart. J'avais un petit peu peur qu'il n'arrive pas  remplacer David Tenant, mais il s'en sort bien le bougre! la fille est un peu trop "courte"  mon gout mais bon.
Sinon les pisodes 4 et 5,  ::salive::  miam !

----------


## haraelendil

> J'avais un petit peu peur qu'il n'arrive pas  remplacer David Tenant, mais il s'en sort bien le bougre!


C'est toujours comme a quand y a un nouveau docteur ^^

----------


## yan

houla, y as quelque chose de gros qui se prpare.
a sent le pt, comme on dit  ::aie:: 

J'ai d changer mon avatar en consquence

----------


## haraelendil

Ca y est, un pisode en plus et t'as dj dlaiss tes anges :p
C'est beau la fidlit^^

----------


## yan

> Ca y est, un pisode en plus et t'as dj dlaiss tes anges :p
> C'est beau la fidlit^^


La fissure et le silence ont l'aire bien plus mchant que les anges

----------


## Lyche

> La fissure et le silence ont l'aire bien plus mchant que les anges


genre c'est mme pas vrai, les anges, c'est les pires... Quoi que les nouveaux Daleks ont l'air froces aussi !

----------


## gmotw

Oui mais l les Daleks sont occups. Ils sont en train de tourner leur senta: "Les Dalek Rangers".  ::aie:: 
(dsole, c'est la premire chose que j'ai pens quand je les ai vu)

Et sinon, a y est, je commence  m'habituer au nouveau docteur.



Par contre toujours pas  ce noeud papillon...

----------


## Alain B.

Les Daleks multicolores me semblent plus un retour  leur premire forme qu' une nouveaut.

Il me semble bien que sur au moins un des DVD/compilations traitant des Daleks ils avaient ce cot "couleurs de bases" ..
Quoi que un pisode des premiers Docteurs,  la couleur doit pas tre d'origine. ::aie::

----------


## gmotw

C'est bien possible, je n'ai jamais russi  mettre la main sur les premiers docteurs. 
Mais a n'empche que je les voyais bien s'envoler, crier "Exterminate!" et fusionner pour former un robot gant afin de vaincre le vilain Docteur et son nud-pap malfique.

----------


## haraelendil

mais chuuuuuut a c'est pour la fin de la saison^^

Sinon c'est vrai que le trip power rangers pourrait tre simpa  voir (mais dcevant vis--vis de l'histoire quoi^^

----------


## Lyche

> mais chuuuuuut a c'est pour la fin de la saison^^
> 
> Sinon c'est vrai que le trip power rangers pourrait tre simpa  voir (mais dcevant vis--vis de l'histoire quoi^^


Oui et non, sachant que ce sont de "vrai" Daleks, que ceux que l'on voit dans la srie ne sont que des "copies" extraites  partir de cellules humaines (entre autre hein). Ils ne sont pas "pur". Par contre ceux qui viennent de sortir sont particulirement grands, agressifs et puissant. a promet  ::lun::

----------


## Alain B.

> son nud-pap malfique.


Tout le monde se fixe dessus, mais personne ne ragit aux bretelles  ::calim2::

----------


## Alain B.

La premire partie du final de la saison a t diffus  ::ccool:: 
Et dire que tout le monde se demandait ce qui allait sortir de cette foutue bote .....

Il reste tant de questions, je me demande comment ils vont faire tenir a dans le seul pisode restant.  ::mouarf::

----------


## yan

> La premire partie du final de la saison a t diffus 
> Et dire que tout le monde se demandait ce qui allait sortir de cette foutue bote .....
> 
> Il reste tant de questions, je me demande comment ils vont faire tenir a dans le seul pisode restant.


Donc c'est bien le dernier samedi  ::cry::

----------


## haraelendil

Et oui :'(

Mais c'est vrai que je m'attendais  un peu plus de consistance pour cette premire partie, on a pas l'impression d'avoir avanc normment^^

Cela dit, a donne envie de voir le dernier comme pas possible  ::D:

----------


## Alain B.

Et on ne sait toujours pas pourquoi ...

----------


## yan

::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  faut maintenant attendre nol maintenant  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## haraelendil

Ouai ils auraient au moins pu faire un pisode vers septembre/octobre lol, quelles divas ces acteurs :p

----------


## gmotw

::cry::  Je vais devoir attendre dimanche pour regarder le dernier.  ::cry::

----------


## Alain B.

Je viens de me refaire la fin de la saison 4, la vraie fin "end of time" 1 et 2.
Et je ralise qu'on sait pas QUI est cette femme parmi les seigneur du temps qui lance un regard trs soutenu au Docteur quand il pointe son arme.

----------


## gmotw

Quoi? Tu veux dire que ce n'est pas Gertrude, la cousine du petit copain d'un second rle dans l'pisode 5 de la mme saison?! On m'aurait menti?

 ::ange::

----------


## Vil'Coyote

perso j'pensais que c'tait la mre du Doc.

bon j'ai pas encore matt pandora Box part 2 au lire de certain je risque de balancer la TV par terre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alain B.

> perso j'pensais que c'tait la mre du Doc.


j'y pensais aussi, mais juste des suppositions.
Et comme il y a visiblement une volont  de tirer un trait sur tout a avec le nouveau Docteur; je me demande si on saura un jour ...




> bon j'ai pas encore matt pandora Box part 2 au lire de certain je risque de balancer la TV par terre


Je l'ai ador, mme s'il ne rpond  rien sur les grandes questions de la saison  ::cry::

----------


## yan

> Je l'ai ador, mme s'il ne rpond  rien sur les grandes questions de la saison


Carrment. Il est super le dernier de la saison. 

Maintenant faut attendre nol.

sinon, ca vous rappel pas quelqu'un ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

David Tennant dans le rle E.Nigma  ::heart::  ::love::  ::love::

----------


## yan

> David Tennant dans le rle E.Nigma


C'est une rumeur. Mais a peut tre fun.

----------


## Lyche

> C'est une rumeur. Mais a peut tre fun.


Il a tout pour !

----------


## haraelendil

Ouai, a pourrait tre bien simpa, surement meilleur que jim carey en tout cas :p

----------


## Lyche

d'ailleurs, je te remerci pour l'image, c'est mon fond d'cran au boulot  ::aie::

----------


## Caly4D

> Ouai, a pourrait tre bien simpa, surement meilleur que jim carey en tout cas :p


je trouve que jim carey  fait des bon films ! entre autre the truman show, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind et  la limite le nombre 23 (j'ai moins aim le dernier)

tout a pour dire qu'il peut jouer des rles trs diffrents.

----------


## Lyche

> je trouve que jim carey  fait des bon films ! entre autre the truman show, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind et  la limite le nombre 23 (j'ai moins aim le dernier)
> 
> tout a pour dire qu'il peut jouer des rles trs diffrents.


Oui, mais Le Sphynx n'est pas un personnage burlesque qui ne rflchis pas une seconde  ce qu'il fait.. C'est tout le contraire. Le choix de Jim Carrey sur l'interprtation du personnage tait plus que douteux, mais c'est une apprciation personnelle ^^.

Bref, c'est Dr Who ici !! Pas Batman!

----------


## haraelendil

> je trouve que jim carey  fait des bon films ! entre autre the truman show, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind et  la limite le nombre 23 (j'ai moins aim le dernier)


Ah oui je suis tout  fait d'accord pour ces films la, mais dans batman c'tait pas a quoi (aprs ce n'est que mon avis hein :p )

----------


## Alain B.

Maintenant que j'y pense, cette fin de saison 5 est assez unique, c'est la seule qui se termine franchement bien :
Attention spoiler en dessous:
saison 1 : rgnration
saison 2 : monde parallle etc ...
saison 3 : sparation de Martha
saison 4 (fin de saison) : sparation de Dona
saison 4 (end of time) : regenration

----------


## haraelendil

Pas le mme directeur, pas les mme habitudes, c'est normal que a change de style :p (russel serait-il un grand mlancolique de la vie? a c'est un autre dbat lol)

----------


## Lyche

balise sploier  mettre? pour ceux qui ont pas vue la srie et qui tombent l dessus :/

----------


## Alain B.

si j'arrive  les retrouver ...
il n'y a pas de balises  sur DVP ?

----------


## Lyche

> si j'arrive  les retrouver ...
> il n'y a pas de balises  sur DVP ?


tu met en blanc (2me teinte, pas le plus blanc, mais juste un cran au dessus)

----------


## Caly4D

> tu met en blanc (2me teinte, pas le plus blanc, mais juste un cran au dessus)


perso j'arrive  lire sans souci avec le blanc 2eme teinte

le mieux c'est comme a : 
_
tu fais un cp cv si tu veux le lire et en plus tu modifie la taille au mini_

----------


## yan

> le mieux c'est comme a : 
> _
> tu fais un cp cv si tu veux le lire et en plus tu modifie la taille au mini_


yep  ::mrgreen::  mais tu n'es pas forc de mettre en taille min

Vous connaissez les smiley clickable ?  ::aie::

----------


## Caly4D

sympa le smiley cliquable   ::mrgreen:: 

la taille mini c'est du au fait que j'arrive  lire ton spoil sans me forcer :/ donc bon je dirai que ca dpend des crans

----------


## Alain B.

> Je viens de me refaire la fin de la saison 4, la vraie fin "end of time" 1 et 2.
> Et je ralise qu'on sait pas QUI est cette femme parmi les seigneur du temps qui lance un regard trs soutenu au Docteur quand il pointe son arme.


Pour ceux que ca intersse :
http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/The_Woman

----------


## yan

c` est pas sa mere?

----------


## yan

Enfin nol et le doctor  ::yaisse2:: 

Vous avez vue le trailer de la prochaine saison?



Par contre je sais pas quand elle commence  ::cry::

----------


## gmotw

Voui *___*

Et sinon quelqu'un a vu l'pisode de Nol? Je l'ai trouv un peu clich mais bon...

----------


## Alain B.

Et pour ceux qui attendent le retour de Jenny la fille (gntique) du Docteur :
Le retour

----------


## yan

Pour info le docteur est de retour depuis samedi  ::yaisse1:: 
Et ca commence bien  ::mouarf:: 
le silence me fait peur  ::aie::

----------


## Alain B.

Oui et a commence fort, mme si le scnariste se rpte un peu: l'enveloppe N1, a ressemble un peu au tour de passe passe du final de la saison 5.

Les nouvelles bestioles, sont assez effrayantes, elles n'ont pas encore de noms.
Elles ont un trange profile "crature de la zone 51" quand on les voit en contre jour.
Jolis costumes froisss aussi...

Je prend les paris sur QUI tait dans le scaphandre du lac....

----------


## yan

> elles n'ont pas encore de noms.


si si, ( je savais que ma phrase aller passer inaperus..) 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw/ch...rs/The_Silence




> Elles ont un trange profile "crature de la zone 51" quand on les voit en contre jour.
> Jolis costumes froisss aussi...


J'adore leur pouvoir. Mais je vais pas spoiler ^^

----------


## seb2020

Oui, leur pouvoir est symap. J'tais devant mon cran entrain de crier mais Rory ne m'as pas entedu !

La saison 6 commence fort en tout cas, maintenant reste  savoir qui est dans le scaphandre qui tue le Doctor du "futur"

----------


## Alain B.

> elles n'ont pas encore de noms.


Je voulais dire qu'aucun des personnages ne les a identifis et encore moins nomms dans cet pisode.





> le scaphandre qui tue le Doctor du "futur"


J'avance ma thorie : 
Qui est en prison pour avoir tuer un homme bon ?

----------


## Lyche

:'( stop les spoilers please, j'ai pas encore eu le temps de voir la dernire saison  ::cry::

----------


## Jidefix

Pour me venger d'avoir loup la plupart des pisodes  la tl j'ai achet les 3 premires saisons, qui sont parties  vitesse grand V.
Du dbut  la fin, j'adore!
Par contre l'auto-spoil dans les pilogues est juste horrible, en particulier dans les pisodes doubles, ils cassent tout le suspense!!!
Tout comme le titre franais du dernier pisode de la saison 2, c'est juste abus...

----------


## yan

> Qui est en prison pour avoir tuer un homme bon ?


NNNonnnnnnnnnnnn
faut pas dire des chose comme cela  ::cry:: 
Les spoiles, il faut les crire en blanc ou en #FFF5F5 pour que cela ne se voie pas 
Comme cela   :;): 
ou
Comme cela   ::mouarf::

----------


## Alain B.

> NNNonnnnnnnnnnnn
> faut pas dire des chose comme cela 
> Les spoiles, il faut les crire en blanc ou en #FFF5F5 pour que cela ne se voie pas 
> Comme cela  
> ou
> Comme cela



C'est pas un spoil, je ne connais pas la rponse, je soumet juste mon hypothse en esprant avoir les vtres  :;): 

Et le final du deuxime pisode... comment dire ...
Je m'attendais  tout sauf   !! heureusement j'tais assis.

----------


## yan

> Et le final du deuxime pisode... comment dire ...
> Je m'attendais  tout sauf   !! heureusement j'tais assis.


truc de ouf  :8O: 
Ca va devenir compliqu

En tous celui de la semaine prochaine  l'aire trs sympa

----------


## yan

Un dalek dans south park? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NS_dP0Ci4DU"]YouTube        - South Park - Dalek Tribute - Funnybot[/ame]

Il dit mme exterminate

----------


## Alain B.

J'ai regard l'pisode 7, et je suis trs du par la fin, je la trouve mal prsente, on a limpression qu'ils ont absolument voulu pos la "rvlation" sans trop savoir comment l'amener...

Ca tombe comme un cheveux sur la soupe  ::cry::

----------


## yan

le reste de lpisode est plutt bien. Je retrouve le docteur. 
C'est pas comme lpisode avec les pirates :/

J'espre que les autres pisodes seront plus docteur....

----------


## Alain B.

oui le reste est superbe, mais la fin, c'est quand mme LA rvlation qu'on attend plus ou moins depuis une saison et demie et a arrive  plat.

Et pourquoi le "personnage" ne pouvait pas venir avant pour donner un coup de main ?


J'ai l'impression qu'ils ont tout utiliser (temps et argent) sur le dbut, superbe il est vrai, et pour la fin ils ont bricol un truc vite fait ....

Quand on se souvient du retour du "Master"  la fin de la saison 3 c'tait quand mme mieux goupill !
(et je ne parle mme pas du petit final sur Face de Bo, totalement inutile mais tellement beau)

PS:
Difficile de discuter de tout a sans spoiler :-(
Attention spoiler:
 ::ccool::  Et donc Amy c'est en fait la belle-mre du Docteur   ::ccool:: ....
--

----------


## miaous

> Et pourquoi le "personnage" ne pouvait pas venir avant pour donner un coup de main ?


le docteur dit toujours que l'on peut pas tre 2 fois prsent au mme en endroit au mme moment  ,c'est pour ca que X ne peut donner de coup main.
la dernire fois que le docteur ( 9e (Christopher Eccleston)) et Rose violent cette rgle, on a vu  les problmes que cela  crer ( 1.8 )

----------


## Alain B.

Je reste frustr, une saison plus tard on ne sait toujours pas pourquoi le TARDIS explose ....

----------


## Lyche

> Je reste frustr, une saison plus tard on ne sait toujours pas pourquoi le TARDIS explose ....


Boah, ils tarderont pas  l'expliquer je pense

----------


## Alain B.

> Boah, ils tarderont pas  l'expliquer je pense


Ou alors  la fin, lors du passage au N 12  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Ou alors  la fin, lors du passage au N 12


si il y a un passage au N12 :/

----------


## Rachel

les rfrences  Doctor Who dans les simpsons sont multiples, mais je saurais pas vous dire quand exactement  ::?:

----------


## Rachel

::cry::  la saison 7 repousse ?!
http://www.jeanmarcmorandini.com/art...repoussee.html

l'attente va tre longue, trs longue  ::(:

----------


## Alain B.

> la saison 7 repousse ?!
> http://www.jeanmarcmorandini.com/art...repoussee.html
> 
> l'attente va tre longue, trs longue



Personnellement j'apprcie de moins en moins le travail de Moffat.

Ce n'est pas que ses scnarios sont trop compliqus, c'est sa faon de ficeler l'ensemble.

Je vais essayer d'expliquer mon point de vue, sans trop spoiler ..

Par exemple Mel, l'amie d'enfance d'Amy, on aurait  gagn  la voir apparaitre beaucoup plus tt, par exemple dans les scnes avec Amy enfant, a aurait eu beaucoup plus d'impact le moment venu.

Et la plus part de ses intrigues sont quand mme assez tlphones et on devine rapidement le final.

Par exemple dans la saison 3, on a senti assez vite qu'il y avait quelque chose de louche avec le candidat Saxon, mais la rvlation de son identit relle juste avant le final, c'tait un coup de gnie.

----------


## Lyche

> Personnellement j'apprcie de moins en moins le travail de Moffat.


Mis  part les pisodes avec les anges ( les 3 pisodes tourns sont de lui ), je n'aime pas du tout Moffat, Je trouve Davies bien plus efficace. Tous les finish de saison sont de lui et sont extra.




> Ce n'est pas que ses scnarios sont trop compliqus, c'est sa faon de ficeler l'ensemble.
> 
> Je vais essayer d'expliquer mon point de vue, sans trop spoiler ..
> 
> Par exemple Mel, l'amie d'enfance d'Amy, on aurait  gagn  la voir apparaitre beaucoup plus tt, par exemple dans les scnes avec Amy enfant, a aurait eu beaucoup plus d'impact le moment venu.
> 
> Et la plus part de ses intrigues sont quand mme assez tlphones et on devine rapidement le final.
> 
> Par exemple dans la saison 3, on a senti assez vite qu'il y avait quelque chose de louche avec le candidat Saxon, mais la rvlation de son identit relle juste avant le final, c'tait un coup de gnie.


Moffat n'est pas du tout de ce style, je trouve comme toi qu'il manque de subtilit dans ses scnarios et c'est bien trop "brouillon" et "film  la va vite".

Bref, je prfre Davies  Moffat ^^

D'ailleurs, c'est Moffat qui gre les scnarios de la trilogie de tintin.. et a se sent  ::(:

----------


## Alain B.

Pour Tintin, rien ne vaut,  mes yeux, la srie (dessin anim) produite par Elipse/Canal+ il y a quelques annes dj, c'est assez fidle  l'original, tant sur la fond que sur la forme.
Serie qui est ressortie en dvd/blue ray il y a pas si longtemps.

Retour au Docteur: mon plus grand regret est de ne pas avoir vu les "vielles saisons" avant les nouvelles.
J'imagine mon plaisir manqu au retour de Sarah Jane et du Master si je les avais connu avant  ::cry::

----------


## haraelendil

Moi j'tais un grand fan de moffat, aussi bien tous les pisodes de doctor who avant qu'il prenne toute la srie en charge (les anges, la bibliothque, madame de pompadour, londre pendant la guerre), que les autres sries qu'il a fait (j'ai pas vu tintin par contre), mais depuis qu'il est vraiment  la tte de doctor who, j'ai l'impression que c'est de pire en pire.

La saison 5 allait  peu prs (encore que je suis pas un grand fan du final), la saison 6 avait trs bien dmarre mais l'pisode avec Mel a tout saccag, je trouve cet pisode bien bacl. Encore que je trouve qu'il a relev un peu le niveau avec le final de la saison 6, mais bon, tout le milieu de cette saison est assez bof, peut mieux faire.

Reste  voir ce que a donnera pour la 7...

----------


## Rachel

bon ben ceux qui peuvent regarderont l'pisode de nol de samedi  ::): 
"les fantmes des nols passs".

Sinon, en patientant la saison VF : voici un groupe qui reprend le thme de Doctor Who en version metal  ::D: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZEJMVdLvaw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZEJMVdLvaw[/ame]

----------


## Glutinus

Et je connais un groupe qui a plagi Dr. Who. Ils s'appellent comment dj ? Muse ? [/troll]

----------


## Rachel

> Et je connais un groupe qui a plagi Dr. Who. Ils s'appellent comment dj ? Muse ? [/troll]


ah ? tu m'intresses ! si tu connais le titre...
Edit : Muse - uprising ? mouais...

----------


## Glutinus

Oui, c'tait moins excitant que prvu... N'empche que a m'a beaucoup interloqu  l'poque. Et compltement rduit le peu d'admiration qu'il me restait pour ce groupe. Autant j'tais fascin par les quelques notes du Concerto N2 de Rachmaninov caches au fin fond de Space Dementia, autant j'ai trouv a un peu prouvant d'avoir laiss une moiti de piste complte  un Nocturne de Chopin (et d'aprs mes souvenirs, ils n'en parlent mme pas dans le livret ou la pochette du CD)

----------


## Rachel

je viens de rcouter beside you in time de nine inch nails, et j'ai l'impression de reconnaitre quelques notes de la musique que l'on a pu entendre lors de chaque dbut de saison o l'on voit la camra descendre sur terre  ::?:  . Mais ce n'est que moi, donc si vous entendez ou non la mme chose, dites le !  ::D:

----------


## Katyucha

Le docteur sera samedi sur France4 pour l'pisode de nol ^^

----------


## yan

> Le docteur sera samedi sur France4 pour l'pisode de nol ^^


Se sera celui de cette anne ou de lanne dernire?

----------


## Rachel

> Se sera celui de cette anne ou de lanne dernire?


ben comme toujours, ce sera celui diffus l'anne dernire sur la BBC. avec  la suite un autre avec David Tennant. ceux qui veulent pourront suivre les pisodes en VO, ils sont diffuss en multilangue

----------


## Katyucha

ouais parce que France4 et le replay : NIET
J'suis deg

----------


## Rachel

je viens de voir l'pisode de nol diffus sur la BBC ce week-end, et  ::ccool:: 
je le trouve mieux que celui de l'anne dernire  ::):

----------


## Rachel

en apart : nrj12 arrte torchwood, france 4 intresse par la diffusion, a pourra tre sympa de suivre les deux sries sur la mme chaine

----------


## Bubu017

Ai vu l'pisode de Nol de cette anne hier youhou !!!!! assez sympathique, moins tristoune que l'an dernier mais paradoxalement moins magique.
Sinon pour Torchwood, j'accroche pas trop  cette saison de 10 pisodes sur la mme histoire mais j'aimerais bien connaitre la fin. Pourquoi NRJ12 arrte la diffusion tu le sais?

----------


## Lyche

> Ai vu l'pisode de Nol de cette anne hier youhou !!!!! assez sympathique, moins tristoune que l'an dernier mais paradoxalement moins magique.
> Sinon pour Torchwood, j'accroche pas trop  cette saison de 10 pisodes sur la mme histoire mais j'aimerais bien connaitre la fin. Pourquoi NRJ12 arrte la diffusion tu le sais?


pas de PDM ^^ forcment, c'est un spin off pas encore trs connu en France. Hls, parce qu'elle est bien sympathique cette srie  ::):

----------


## Bubu017

PDM ? et j'ai l'impression que Torchwood est plus connu en France que Docteur who non ? par exemple on trouve plus facilement les packs DVD de Torchwood que DW (les biens tant exclusifs Fnac)

----------


## Rachel

Torchwood : - de 1% de part de march (audience confidentielle  ::aie:: ) remplace par nick cutter... beurk  ::(: 
Sinon je pense que Doctor Who est mieux connu que Torchwood.
(Si il y a des connaisseurs de The Sarah Jane Adventure comme moi...)

----------


## Bubu017

The Sarah Jane Adventures c'est sympa aussi, j'ai vu les 3 saisons, c'est un peu plus lger a change. Sinon pour Torchwood je pensais que a marchait plus que a et franchement pour 5 pisodes ils auraient pu nous les diffuser c'est pas comme si c'tait une saison de 20 et quelques pisodes. Et l ils nous ressortent les Stargate, j'adore Stargate mais on les a vus un nombre incalculable de fois

----------


## Lyche

Oui, mais il n'y aura plus d'aventure de notre grande SJS  ::(:  du au dcs le 19 avril 2011 de Elisabeth Sladen.

Si vous connaissez les aventures de Sarah Jane Smith, vous devriez connaitre the K-9 And Company. Un autre spinoff de DW avec notre cher K-9 international ^^

----------


## Bubu017

En effet, plus d'autres aventures pour SJS ::(: . Par contre je n'ai pas vu the K-9 And Company, je n'ai pas russi  trouver de vostfr ::cry::

----------


## Katyucha

J'ai du mal avec le nouveau docteur ... mais l, je viens de finir les pisodes et je suis .... Vivement la suite  ::D:  
Mme si je prfrais quand mme le dixime docteur ...

----------


## Lyche

> J'ai du mal avec le nouveau docteur ... mais l, je viens de finir les pisodes et je suis .... Vivement la suite  
> Mme si je prfrais quand mme le dixime docteur ...


David.. Il nous manque  tous (ou prsque ) !
Mais j'aime bien Matt Smith, sa faon d'interprter le docteur est rafraichissant, non, la seule chose que je trouve naze, c'est le ralisateur en faite, je suis absolument pas fan de Moffat, sauf quand il ralise les pisodes sur les Anges ( Blink, Time of Angel ) je trouve ses scnarios dcousus, brouillons et mme si il a un suivit plus large (des rfrences tout au long de la saison, voir sur plusieurs saisons ) j'ai un sentiment d'inachev quand je regarde la saison 6 :/

----------


## Bubu017

totalement d'accord avec Lynch. Moffat, ben bof. il a fait une sixime saison  l'amricaine c'est  dire quelques pisodes trs bof juste histoire d'avance un peu l'histoire principale. Ce que j'aimais bien dans Docteur Who c'taient les pisodes seuls (ou  2). L  la fin de la saison 6, on ne sais toujours pas qui a fait pter le tardis dans la saison 5 et il y a un tas de questions auxquelles on n'a pas de rponse. (a reste quand mme tout  fait regardable  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## haraelendil

Ah au passage: Spoiler

----------


## Rachel

Toujours pas de date de diffusion franaise  ::(:

----------


## Bubu017

> Ah au passage: Spoiler


Jolie mais je dois avouer que j'ai un mauvais pressentiment, m'inspire pas des masses,  voir comment sera  le personnage.

----------


## Lyche

> Jolie mais je dois avouer que j'ai un mauvais pressentiment, m'inspire pas des masses,  voir comment sera  le personnage.


Elle fait pas "doctor compagnon" elle fait trop "amricaine et superficielle"  mon got.

Est-ce qu'ils ont besoin de mettre une "bombasse strotype" pour faire de l'audimat?

C'est dommage je commenais  m'habituer  Rory et Amelia  ::(:

----------


## Rachel

> Ah au passage: Spoiler


ferait mieux de garder cette fille pour plus tard... je verrais bien le docteur se rincarner en femme un de ces jours  ::ptdr::

----------


## Bubu017

> Elle fait pas "doctor compagnon" elle fait trop "amricaine et superficielle"  mon got.
> 
> Est-ce qu'ils ont besoin de mettre une "bombasse strotype" pour faire de l'audimat?
> 
> C'est dommage je commenais  m'habituer  Rory et Amelia


C'est tout  fait a. Jusqu' maintenant les compagnes n'taient pas moches mais ne faisaient pas super bombasses au dcollet plongeant. Aprs faut voir comment ils vont la saper et ce que va donner le personnage.

----------


## Lyche

> C'est tout  fait a. Jusqu' maintenant les compagnes n'taient pas moches mais ne faisaient pas super bombasses au dcollet plongeant. Aprs faut voir comment ils vont la saper et ce que va donner le personnage.


c'est pas tout  faite ce que je voulais dire, parce que Martha est loin d'tre un thon et Rose s'est bien bien amliorer avec le temps, ou mme Amlia est carrment une jolie fille (mais j'aime bien les rousses je suis subjectif)

Le truc c'est qu'elle a pas un physique anglais, elle a clairement un physique " l'amricaine". Dans le genre elle me fait un peu penser  Emma Stone (Krysta dans "Welcome to Zombieland")

----------


## Rachel

> According to Metro, Moffat revealed at a press conference that Gillans Amy and Darvills Rory would make their exit from the show in the fifth episode of the new season


  ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## Katyucha

Aucun problme, j'aimais pas ces deux compagnons..  ::D:

----------


## Rachel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5iwoRA2Cas"]Doctor Who Saison 7 - bande annonce[/ame]

avec  la fin de la vido un ennemi qu'on a dj vu  ::P:

----------


## Bubu017

Ma foi un peu de changement ne fera pas de mal (tant que le nouveau compagnon ne soit pas une Martha Jones bis)
Sinon j'ai commenc les bouquins dits aux ditions Milady et c'est assez sympa  lire (du moins les deux premiers qui sont avant que Rory n'arrive dans le TARDIS)

----------


## Rachel

z'avez vu ?  ::D: 
France 4 nous prpare une nuit DW avec des pisodes de la premire srie doctor who pour prcder la nouvelle saison en Franais !

----------


## Rachel

::mrgreen::  9h
http://www.leblogtvnews.com/article-...104521332.html

----------


## yan

::lahola:: 
Je me rappellerai toujours le premire pisode que j'ai vue avec les mannequins qui prenais vie et la rencontre de rose.



Le premire fois je me suis demand qu'es ce que c'est que ce truc  trop kitch et j'avais zapp. 
La deuxime fois, j'ai regard par curiosit et je suis tomb fan  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bubu017

Nooooooooooooooooooooon c'est LA nuit o je ne pourrai pas regarder la tl ( moins qu'il y ait une tl au mariage o je vais mais a m'tonnerait).
Heureusement que j'ai dj vu la saison 6 sinon je serais encore plus dgout, mais snif ::cry::  quand mme

----------


## yan

> Nooooooooooooooooooooon c'est LA nuit o je ne pourrai pas regarder la tl ( moins qu'il y ait une tl au mariage o je vais mais a m'tonnerait).
> Heureusement que j'ai dj vu la saison 6 sinon je serais encore plus dgout, mais snif quand mme


vive la freebox :p

----------


## Rachel

Donc c'est bien les 4 premiers pisodes, suivis de premiers doctor who en N&B et un best of d'pisodes de la nouvelle version

----------


## Rachel

* SPOILER *

Un divorce s'annonce  ::cry::

----------


## Rachel

Donc normalement, le 25 aot  19h, sera diffus "Asylum of the Daleks"  ::D:

----------


## haraelendil

pfff, a en fait encore du temps  attendre :p

----------


## Rachel

un lger hors sujet (quoi que..) quelqu'un a-t-il entendu parler de cette srie ? BroadChurch avec David Tennant et Arthur Darvill

Sinon dans la nouvelle saison, la prsence de "guests" : Ben Browder ( ::vomi:: )
On a aussi Noah wyle qui veut jouer dans la srie. Faudrait lui dire que c'est pas parce qu'un acteur d'Urgences joue dedans qu'il faudrait tous les voir venir  ::):

----------


## Katyucha

> Donc normalement, le 25 aot  19h, sera diffus "Asylum of the Daleks"


Je serai sur la route  ::(: ((( Bad wolf...

----------


## Rachel

bon, normalement tous les spectateurs de la crmonie d'ouverture des jo doivent disparaitre  ::ptdr:: 
mais faut pas trop compter sur David Tennant pour porter la flamme cette semaine  :;):

----------


## Lyche

> bon, normalement tous les spectateurs de la crmonie d'ouverture des jo doivent disparaitre 
> mais faut pas trop compter sur David Tennant pour porter la flamme cette semaine


bien vu  :;):

----------


## Alain B.

> mais faut pas trop compter sur David Tennant pour porter la flamme cette semaine


C'est Matt Smith qui s'y est coll il y a quelques semaines.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18217568

PS:
Il me semblait que chez nos voisins "Grand Bretons", le "V de la victoire" avait une autre signification, moins ... polie ...

----------


## Katyucha

> PS:
> Il me semblait que chez nos voisins "Grand Bretons", le "V de la victoire" avait une autre signification, moins ... polie ...


oui mais pas dans ce sens la... c'est le dessus des doigts en avant qui veut dire  notre celebre majeur lev

----------


## Alain B.

> oui mais pas dans ce sens la... c'est le dessus des doigts en avant qui veut dire  notre celebre majeur lev


C'est un dtail qui a son importance  ::lol::

----------


## yan

> Dinosaurs on a Spaceship


!!!!!!!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00wtkgx

----------


## Rachel

Christopher Eccleston va jouer un mchant dans Thor 2. je ne savais pas qu'il avait jou aussi dans la srie Heroes  ::):

----------


## Lyche

> Christopher Eccleston va jouer un mchant dans Thor 2. je ne savais pas qu'il avait jou aussi dans la srie Heroes


Yep, c'est lui qui forme le petit peter qui gobe les pouvoirs tel l'ponge et l'eau  savoir les contrler et les canaliser

----------


## Rachel

je ne sais pas si certains connaissent ce blog : springfieldpunx.blogspot.fr mais le dessinateur a simpsonis plein de personnages historiques et virtuels, dont eux : 

et tant d'autres de l'univers doctor who  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

Pour continuer dans les images. Voici une petite image assez fun des soucis que les silcence peuvent rencontrer durant leur vie  ::P:

----------


## Bubu017

http://www.jeanmarcmorandini.com/art...octor-who.html

Qui parie qu'il ne sera diffus chez nous en France ?

----------


## Rachel

> http://www.jeanmarcmorandini.com/art...octor-who.html
> 
> Qui parie qu'il ne sera diffus chez nous en France ?


pas de pari quand le rsultat est connu de tous  ::cry::

----------


## Rachel



----------


## Bubu017

> 


Il n'y a plus qu' compter sur les teams de sous-titrage pour esprer le regarder chez nous.

----------


## Alain B.

> Il n'y a plus qu' compter sur les teams de sous-titrage pour esprer le regarder chez nous.


Ca fait un moment que j'ai renonc  la VF, depuis la saison 4 il me semble.
Je n'ai pas un niveau d'Anglais phnomnal, a reste comprhensible sans perte de plaisirs, bien au contraire.

----------


## Lyche

> Ca fait un moment que j'ai renonc  la VF, depuis la saison 4 il me semble.
> Je n'ai pas un niveau d'Anglais phnomnal, a reste comprhensible sans perte de plaisirs, bien au contraire.


heu, tu continues les VF sur d'autres sries? Parce que mis  part gcher mon plaisir... la VF ne m'est d'aucune utilit :/

----------


## Rachel

Faudrait qu'elle mange melle karen Gillan, parce que l qu'est ce qu'elle est mince  ::(:

----------


## Alain B.

> heu, tu continues les VF sur d'autres sries? Parce que mis  part gcher mon plaisir... la VF ne m'est d'aucune utilit :/


Cela dpend de la srie.
Certaines sont plus accessibles que d'autres.

----------


## Rachel

recherchez "335343 Hull Road, York, England, YO10 3, United Kingdom" dans google maps. (merci Korben ^^)

----------


## haraelendil

haha, norme^^ Elle doit bien marcher sa station maintenant :p

----------


## Alain B.

> Il n'y a plus qu' compter sur les teams de sous-titrage pour esprer le regarder chez nous.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-yY4nmxfxo

----------


## haraelendil

Ah bah depuis l'temps, a fait plaisir d'en revoir un nouveau  ::D:

----------


## Rachel

en effet, Melle betty boop en a fait une belle "mixture" ^^ (vous m'avez compris)

----------


## Katyucha

Hop hop attention au SPOIL dsormais  ::D:

----------


## yan

doctor WHO??
^^

----------


## Alain B.

> doctor WHO??
> ^^


*LA* question est pose  :8O:

----------


## Katyucha

On le savait depuis la fin de la saison 6  ::):

----------


## Rachel

assez du  ::(: 
le docteur qui rencontre pour la premire fois son futur compagnon, alors que pour elle c'est la dernire. a rappelle le scnario de l'pisode de la bibliothque  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> assez du 
> le docteur qui rencontre pour la premire fois son futur compagnon, alors que pour elle c'est la dernire. a rappelle le scnario de l'pisode de la bibliothque


a reste du Moffat hein.. :/

----------


## Alain B.

Bien aim le second pisode, mais je trouve que le final n'est pas dans la philosophie du Docteur.
Le cot oeil pour oeil, dent pour dent a colle pas  ::cry::

----------


## Lyche

> Bien aim le second pisode, mais je trouve que le final n'est pas dans la philosophie du Docteur.
> Le cot oeil pour oeil, dent pour dent a colle pas


dans la saison 6, lorsque Emy se fait enlever, on aperoit un docteur, dark, vengeur et particulirement "mauvais" (dans le sens evil du terme).  :;):

----------


## Bubu017

Les nouveaux pisodes sont sortis ????? Pourquoi on me dit rien  ::cry::  Des teams ont commencs les sous-titres ? (parce-que moi et l'anglais hein)

----------


## Alain B.

je te conseil de suivre la page "Les enfants du temps" sur fesses de boucs
ds le dimanche matin il y a des liens sur l'pisode de la veille en VOSTFR.

(et l'Anglais du "Doctor Who" reste assez abordable par rapport  d'autres sries)

----------


## haraelendil

c'est normal c'est du vrai anglais :p

----------


## Alain B.

> dans la saison 6, lorsque Emy se fait enlever, on aperoit un docteur, dark, vengeur et particulirement "mauvais" (dans le sens evil du terme).


Certes mais  "Demon Runs" il prend toute la base SANS verser une goute de sang. 
Ca se complique aprs mais il n'y est pour rien.
La vengeance sur le colonel 'runaway' (dsl j'ai pas vu en VF) reste bien aimable.

Si on part sur une classification/alignement, le docteur a souvent t class dans les Chaotic/Good mme si le cot chaotic samplifie au fils des reincarnations.

----------


## Lyche

> Certes mais  "Demon Runs" il prend toute la base SANS verser une goute de sang. 
> Ca se complique aprs mais il n'y est pour rien.
> La vengeance sur le colonel 'runaway' (dsl j'ai pas vu en VF) reste bien aimable.
> 
> Si on part sur une classification/alignement, le docteur a souvent t class dans les Chaotic/Good mme si le cot chaotic samplifie au fils des reincarnations.


vitons les spoils je ne l'ai pas encore vue. Mais en 900ans de vie je pense qu'il a fait couler le sang plus d'une fois.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Mais en 900ans de vie je pense qu'il a fait couler le sang plus d'une fois.


Oui, il a fait exploser pas mal de vaisseaux ennemis non vide

----------


## Lyche

> Oui, il a fait exploser pas mal de vaisseaux ennemis non vide


Certes, mais est-ce que des Daleks, ou des Cybermen peuvent tre considrs comme tels? ce sont des formes de vie, mais robotises et particulirement virulentes en terme de destruction de masse elle aussi.

On peut aussi prendre le cas de Galifrey, qu'il a lui mme verrouilles dans le temps et "dtruite"

----------


## Bubu017

Il le dit lui-mme : il a t soldat. il a donc forcment fait couler le sang. Il est pas peace and love le docteur il essaye mais souvent a se finit avec des morts.
PS : merci Alain B. pour le nom de la page fesse bouc (qui est bien un groupe ?)

----------


## yan

> Il le dit lui-mme : il a t soldat. il a donc forcment fait couler le sang. Il est pas peace and love le docteur il essaye mais souvent a se finit avec des morts.
> PS : merci Alain B. pour le nom de la page fesse bouc (qui est bien un groupe ?)


C'est surtout le caractre du nouveau docteur qui plus rock  n roll.

----------


## shadowmoon

> des Daleks, ou des Cybermen peuvent tre considrs comme tels? ce sont des formes de vie, mais robotises


Certes, mais ces races ne sont que partiellement robotises, elles ont quand mme gardes une base organique.

----------


## Lyche

> Certes, mais ces races ne sont que partiellement robotises, elles ont quand mme gardes une base organique.


Fin bon, entre une base organique et la capacit  ressentir des motions y'a un monde. Un Dalek pure ne ressent aucune motion, sauf une, la peur  l'coute du nom du docteur.
Et les Cybermen sont contrls par un inhibiteur d'motions. D'ailleurs, dans la saison 2, les pisodes ou ils sont dans un monde parallle (Rise of the Cybermen) , on voit bien qu'il libre les cybermens de l'emprise de linhibiteur (seul moyen de les vaincre, c'est lui qui place le portable sur le dock pour le code de dsactivation du contrleur.

Ou bien dans le Chrismas Special "The Next doctor, on voit bien ce qu'il fait avec la reine des Cybermens.

Ce n'est pas un tendre, mme si il ne porte jamais d'arme, il sait tuer et l'a dj fait.
L'pisode "The Stolen Heath nous montre une facette de lui qui est plus que raliste, lorsque son clone tues sans sourciller les Daleks, il dit lorsqu'il ramne Rose et son clone dans le monde parallle "He's very me, just before we met", ce qui fait qu'on a l'habitude de le voir "calme et non violent", c'est la relation qu'il a eu avec Rose, puis Matha et pour finir Donna, qui l'ont clairement "adoucis".

The Water of Mars nous montre aussi un Docteur non accompagn qui voit grand, qui se considre clairement comme "dieu et maitre du temps" je cite




> I'm the last of the time lords, that's means the time is mine and i contrle it.


(environs a)

Il a besoin d'une compagne pour le calmer. Et le couple Emy/Rory ne sont pas de ce genre l.
On pourrait en citer d'autres, toute la saison 1 d'ailleurs, Christopher Ecleston est carrment plus actif que David Tennant. Et je pense que notre vision du docteur est biaise par les 3 saisons que David Tennant  pass dans le rle du docteur.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Et je pense que notre vision du docteur est biaise par les 3 saisons que David Tennant  pass dans le rle du docteur.


Tout  fait d'accord avec toi, surtout sur ce dernier point, son emprise sur ce personnage est telle que nous avons presque compltement fait l'amalgame entre le caractre de ce  "Docteur" particulier et celui du personnage de faon plus gnrale. 



PS : Suis-je assez clair ?

----------


## Katyucha

La vision "David Tennant" est juste un des caractres du docteur.

D'ailleurs au dbut d'une rgnration, il dit un truc dans le genre "qu'est ce qu'y a chang". Chaque docteur est une face de la personnalit "complte". Plus ou moins agressif, plus ou moins cynique, plus ou moins humour anglais...etc !

Chaque docteur est diffrent, "c'est ca qu'est bon !" 

Pour revenir au cot meurtrier du docteur, il me semble que dans "La fin du Voyage", en tout cas, ce double pisode, on parle du fait que le Docteur sme la mort, non lui mme mais via ses compagnons. (je me trompe surement d'pisode mais en tout cas, y a cette ide dans un pisode)

En tout cas, le S07E01, j'ai ador ! On en apprend plus sur les Daleks !
Ce soir, je tente le S07E02 (si madame m'autorise  ::aie:: )

----------


## Alain B.

> La vision "David Tennant" est juste un des caractres du docteur.


Et un de mes prfrs, il montrait un cot seigneurial, noble que beaucoup des autres n'avaient pas.

-Dans la sries des citations approximatives dans le double pisode de la saison 3 ou il devient humain pour fuir une famille qui veut se nourrir de sa vie...
A la fin il quitte un de ces aliens qu'il a transform en pouvantail, celui ci ( l'alien) explique en voix off:
"Je comprend maintenant que le Docteur ne nous fuyait pas par peur, mais par piti, par piti de nous." 

- et dans la saison 4, l'pisode avec sa "fille" (devenue sa femme IRL) il colle l'arme sous le n du meurtrier et explique que jamais, jamais il ne ferait a (labattre pour se venger).


Mon classement des Docteurs (par personnalit et non qualit des pisodes)
- le 10
- le 9
- le 7,5 et 4 

en dernier:
le 1 et le 6

les autres sans opinions
(Le 11 je jugerais quand on sera pass au 12 ;-) )

----------


## Bubu017

D'ailleurs on sait combien de temps Matt Smith va jouer le rle du docteur ?

----------


## Lyche

> D'ailleurs on sait combien de temps Matt Smith va jouer le rle du docteur ?


il avait sign pour 5 saisons si mes souvenirs sont bons

----------


## Alain B.

Petit retour sur l'pisode de samedi, sans spoil ;-)

J'ai ador la raction de Brian "Can I ask a favor ?" de la fin..
C'est peut tre la demande la plus cense qu'un passager du TARDIS (ayant accs  tout l'espace temps) ai jamais faite.
Trs British avec son th et son sandwich  ::ccool::

----------


## Rachel

j'ai bien aim cet pisode  ::): 
au dbut quand je voyais le shrif, je me disais "c'est bizarre, il ressemble  Ben Browder".. ben en fait c'est lui  ::aie::  . habitu aux sries SF ^_^

----------


## Bubu017

Enfin vu les deux premiers pisodes. Le premier est, dans un sens, trange.

Les daleks ont assez de puissance pour pouvoir dtruire un TARDIS mais pas un de leur bouclier ?

J'ai prfr le deuxime. C'est l qu'on voit bien que la personnalit du docteur a chang par rapport  David Tennant.

----------


## Alain B.

> J'ai prfr le deuxime. C'est l qu'on voit bien que la personnalit du docteur a chang par rapport  David Tennant.


Et le 3ieme pisode marque encore plus cette volution.

Lors d'un arrt sur image (vu kke part sur fesses de bouc),
on voit le Docteur en contre jour visionnant les archives du vaisseau, on croirait le 9ieme, c'est impressionnant.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Les daleks ont assez de puissance pour pouvoir dtruire un TARDIS mais pas un de leur bouclier ?


C'est loin dtre un petit bouclier, et ce n'est pas rare que des inventions chappent au contrle de leurs crateurs

----------


## haraelendil

hh, a fait plaisir du revoir ce bon vieux ben, a me donne envie de remater des farscapes tiens :p

----------


## Alain B.

La danse des canards dans Doctor Who ... 
On aura tout vu  ::mouarf:: 

Et trs joli hommage au Brigadier.

----------


## Alain B.

> hh, a fait plaisir du revoir ce bon vieux ben, a me donne envie de remater des farscapes tiens :p


Pareil, mais bizarrement a ne me donne pas envie de revoir SG1

----------


## Rachel

** spoil **

_"c'est la danse de des canards...."_  ::whistle::  j'tais pli de rire en entendant a. Et surtout entendre le docteur parler en franais  ::): .

la semaine prochaine =>  ::ange::   ::cry:: 

** spoil **

----------


## shadowmoon

> Et surtout entendre le docteur parler en franais


De mmoire, il a dj parl en franais auparavant non ?

----------


## Lyche

> De mmoire, il a dj parl en franais auparavant non ?


Allons-y ! (et sa variante dans "Voyage of the damned") Allons-y Alonzo !

----------


## Bubu017

Sympa ce petit pisode, un peu d'humour (c'est la danse des canards mouarf) un nouvel ennemi et a sent bientt la fin d'Amy et Rory)

Par contre, on ne sait toujours pas d'o viennent les failles du temps, et on a pas trop de nouvelles infos sur les silences.

----------


## Rachel

> Allons-y ! (et sa variante dans "Voyage of the damned") Allons-y Alonzo !


oui  ::mrgreen:: , et quand le matelot du titanic lui dit qu'il s'appelle alonso  ::haha::

----------


## Bubu017

> oui , et quand le matelot du titanic lui dit qu'il s'appelle alonso


- Comment vous-appelez vous ?

- Alonzo 

- Vous plaisantez ?

- non pourquoi ?

 ::mrgreen::  il a pu enfin dire allons-y Alonzo

----------


## Alain B.

> Par contre, on ne sait toujours pas d'o viennent les failles du temps, et on a pas trop de nouvelles infos sur les silences.


Je garde un espoir que tout nous sera expliquer 
-au passage au N12
-au 50ieme anniversaire de la srie l'anne prochaine

Mais je doute  ::(: '

----------


## yan

> on ne sait toujours pas d'o viennent les failles du temps,


de quelles failles parle tu?




> et on a pas trop de nouvelles infos sur les silences.


mort... ^^

----------


## Alain B.

Je pense qu'il parle de celles de la saison 5.

----------


## yan

> Je pense qu'il parle de celle de la saison 5.









J'avais compris que c'tais d a l'explosion du tardis qui  form un nouveau big bang. Dailleurs c'est a ce moment que la petite pond deviens une seigneur du temps dans le ventre de sa maman. Mais j'ai peut te rien compris :/

----------


## Alain B.

oui mais pourquoi il a explos ?

----------


## Bubu017

> de quelles failles parle tu?





> Je pense qu'il parle de celles de la saison 5.


C'est a, les failles qui apparaissaient un peu partout dont dans la chambre d'Amy

----------


## shadowmoon

Pour rpondre  Alain, de mmoire, je suis pas sur du tout ( j'ai vu ca y'a au moins 4 ans voir 5) dans un "cross over" avec Torchwood, le Tardis se rapproche trop de la faille deCardiff et son "moteur" s'emballe jusqu' l'explosion.

----------


## Rachel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSENunxnGpc"]back to the whoture[/ame]

ps : ils sont marrant vos blocs spoiler  ::haha:: 

Edit : je ne comprend pas pourquoi river song est dans le prochain pisode  ::koi::  . Car normalement elle n'tait plus sens revoir le docteur ("la premire fois qu'il me verra ce sera la dernire pour moi" ou un truc du genre  ::aie:: )

----------


## haraelendil

rien n'empeche d'aller la revoir avant sa dernire fois :p

----------


## Bubu017

elle est devenue professeur dans ce dernier pisode ^^
plus qu' attendre Nol pour avoir la suite pfff

Sinon bien sombre cette pisode

----------


## Rachel

> elle est devenue professeur dans ce dernier pisode ^^
> plus qu' attendre Nol pour avoir la suite pfff
> 
> Sinon bien sombre cette pisode


Oui. d'habitude si on ratait l'pisode de nol ce n'tait pas si grave mais l, c'est l'pisode o il est sens rencontrer sa nouvelle compagne qu'il a dj rencontr  ::aie::  (oswin ?  ::?: )

----------


## Bubu017

Le premier pisode de Nol tu rates quand mme sa rgnration. (dailleurs ce serait bien qu'ils le sortent en DVD en France)

----------


## shadowmoon

> Le premier pisode de Nol tu rates quand mme sa rgnration. (dailleurs ce serait bien qu'ils le sortent en DVD en France)


Je crois que les pisodes de nol sont dans les bonus des ditions limites / collectors des coffrets "saison" ou je me trompes ?

----------


## Rachel

> Le premier pisode de Nol tu rates quand mme sa rgnration. (dailleurs ce serait bien qu'ils le sortent en DVD en France)


avec les pres noel trompette ? il ne se rgnre pas  la fin de la saison plutt ?  ::(:

----------


## Lyche

> avec les pres noel trompette ? il ne se rgnre pas  la fin de la saison plutt ?


Il se rgnre  la fin du dernier pisode de la saison 1 et on dcouvre David Tennant en tant que nouveau docteur dans le spciale nol. On l'avait entrevue  la fin de l'pisode quand il parle de la plante "Barcelona"

----------


## Rachel

> Il se rgnre  la fin du dernier pisode de la saison 1 et on dcouvre David Tennant en tant que nouveau docteur dans le spciale nol. On l'avait entrevue  la fin de l'pisode quand il parle de la plante "Barcelona"


nous sommes d'accord ^_^

----------


## Bubu017

> Je crois que les pisodes de nol sont dans les bonus des ditions limites / collectors des coffrets "saison" ou je me trompes ?


Les autres oui dans les versions de la fnac mais pas celui-l (cherchez pas  comprendre pourquoi)

sinon pour attendre les prochains pisodes il y a des BD et romans en franais qui sont sortis dernirement et qui sont pas trop mal

----------


## Alain B.

Allez hop, en attendant nol,j'ai subitement envie de vous faire la liste de mes meilleurs moments avec le Docteur.
Attention Gros spoils poilus.

Je passe les 26 saisons classiques, trop long ...






Saison 1
Fin de saison, l'arrive de Jackie dans sa dpanneuse et tout le "bad wolf" qui suit.

Saison 2
Sarah Jane dans l'pisode de l'cole. Je m'en arrache encore les cheveux de ne pas avoir connu les saisons classiques  l'poque.
Final : le zap clair de Pete qui chope Rose au dernier moment. Ca c'est du rebondissement.

Saison 3
Episode de Anges pleureurs dans son ensemble et plus particulirement  la rencontre avec le docteur  la fin de l'pisode.

Le Final : la rgnration de YANO en Saxon 'je suis le matre ..'. Depuis le temps qu'il nous agaait les neurones le Saxon, a c'est du scnario, comme on n'en retrouve pas dans les dernires saisons :-(
Et la aussi je m'arrache les cheveux de n'avoir dcouvert le maitre des saisons classiques quaprs.
(et accessoirement la rvlation "gadget" de l'identit relle de face de bo, jtais pli de rire)

Saison 4
Premier pisode Donna parle  une blonde, qui une fois vue de face n'est autre que Rose.
pisode de Jenny, plusieurs phrases marquante du docteur, et le dcollage de Jenny au final.

L'pisode entier 'you have something on your back'

La bibliothque, la voix off finale quand le docteur laisse le tournevis et le journal avant de revenir ...
When you run with the Doctor it feels like it will never end. But however hard you try you cant run forever. Everybody knows that everybody dies, and nobody knows it like the Doctor, but I do think that all the skies of all the worlds might just turn dark if he ever, for one moment, accepts it

Everybody knows that every body dies, but not every day. Not today...Some days are special. Some days are so, so blessed. Some days nobody dies at all

Now and then, every once in a very long while, every day in a million days when the wind stands fair and the Doctor comes to call, everybody livessweet dreams everyone.


trangement le final de saison ne m'a pas marqu, mais le VRAI final 'End of Time'  reste dans mes favoris, particulirement la mre du Docteur (on suppose) et l'origine du billet de loterie (j'en ai la larme a l'oeil  chaque fois ou presque).

Saison 5
La ddicace de Vangogh pour Amy.
Le final : le pandorica s'ouvre et .. c'est Amy ...

Saison 6
Premier pisode : le docteur sort des toilettes et se prend une gifle.
L'pisode du Tardis dans son ensemble

----------


## Lyche

Je vais apporter une simple correction  ce que tu dis. C'est YANA, pas YANO  :;):  petit spoil juste au dessous
YANA = You Are Not Alone ->  corrler avec la phrase de Face de Boe dans l'pisode sur new new... york et l'embouteillage

----------


## yan

pour completer (il en manque)
[spoiler]
le premier episode, ou on ne sait pas pourquoi on trouve cela bien alors que cest quitch et les mchants sont ridicule ^^

Rose. C'est la partenaire que j'ai prfr.

la donna-docteur !! un moment incroyable

le premier pisode des anges.

quand on pense savoir qui est rellement face de beau.

[/spoiker]

----------


## Alain B.

> Je vais apporter une simple correction  ce que tu dis. C'est YANA, pas YANO


Oui petite faute de frappe ..

----------


## Rachel

devant france 4 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

Dites ! J'ai ralis avec un pote.. Mais durant l'pisode dans la station de jeu (dernier de la saison 1).. J'ai remarqu une phrase qui m'a fait tilt... Une voix off des infos qui prsente la phrase qui tue !

"Face de Boe nous prsente son fils" (quelque chose dans le genre) Je l'ai hallucin ou vous l'avez entendu aussi?

----------


## Alain B.

Oui je l'avais entendu aussi.
C'est dans la continuit: aprs la parodie sur les jeux, c'est la parodie sur l'information 'populaire' ....

----------


## Bubu017

J'ai vu ce weekend la fin de la saison 6 en franais. Ils ont gch LA question snif. ::cry::  ben oui : 
qui est le docteur ? c'est moins classe que Doctor who ?

----------


## Rachel

> J'ai vu ce weekend la fin de la saison 6 en franais. Ils ont gch LA question snif. ben oui : 
> qui est le docteur ? c'est moins classe que Doctor who ?


le passage  la VF, toujours aussi dsastreux  ::(: 
C'est pour a que grce  la TNT, je l'ai regard en VoST Fr  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> le passage  la VF, toujours aussi dsastreux 
> C'est pour a que grce  la TNT, je l'ai regard en VoST Fr


Je voulais faire a aussi... mais j'avais un dcalage de presque 1minute dans les sous titres.. moyen bof au final  ::(:

----------


## Rachel

> Je voulais faire a aussi... mais j'avais un dcalage de presque 1minute dans les sous titres.. moyen bof au final


tnt terrestre oui, je te parles pas de la tnt sat..
je l'ai regard sur la freebox, en qualit dvd, pas celle de cette tnt  ::aie::

----------


## Rachel

Il faut trouver le Docteur, le TARDIS, Amy et Rory. Et d'autres persos  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

Pour l'instant j'ai repr 

le Docteur sur le bateau, un CyberMan et un Slitheen sur le pont, Le Tardis dans le magasin avec les hauts vents rouges, la femme chat devant l'immeuble bleu, le loup garou dans l'alle entre l'immeuble bleu et le jaune, le cyber chien dans le coin en bas  gauche, Rory avec sa chemise  carreaux en bas des escaliers, un peu plus loin la Reine dAngleterre dans sa robe grise et avec son voile blanc sur la tte,  Amlia avec son charpe rouge  cote du rverbre le plus  gauche, un homme de Neandertal  cote de la porte compltement  gauche avec les petits carreaux vitrs  

J'diterai pour ajouter mes autres trouvailles.

Je cherche toujours, un Dalek, un Ange Pleureur et "Le Silence", mais peut tre qu'ils ne sont pas dessins.

----------


## Rachel

en me renseignant sur la doc Vala, j'ai remarqu ceci ^^ http://www.valadoc.org/#!api=glib-2.0/string.join

----------


## yan

bom episode de noyel  ::): 

la prochaine saison est prometeuse

----------


## Rachel

pas encore vu, mais vais me rattraper ce soir ^^ !
sinon, tf1 a diffus le tlfilm borrowers, tir de la srie du mme nom o joue Christopher Eccleston (mais pas de nouvelles de la srie  ::cry:: )

----------


## Alain B.

> bom episode de noyel 
> 
> la prochaine saison est prometeuse


Euh en fait la deuxime moiti de la saison en cours.

Sans spoiler, vous croyez que le "we're married" est un message "politique" ?
(je ne sais pas si le sujet est aussi dbattu outre-manche que chez nous en France)


Quand a la nouvelle dcoration du Tardis  ::ccool:: 
On apprend aussi LE grand secret du Tardis
[Spoil]
It's Smaller on the outside 
[/Spoil]

----------


## yan

> Euh en fait la deuxime moiti de la saison en cours.


Avec leur pseudo final de milieu de saison, j'avais zappe ^^




> Quand a la nouvelle dcoration du Tardis 
> On apprend aussi LE grand secret du Tardis


meme le docteur semble plus interesant. La periode avec amelia commencais a tourner en rond.
En tout cas, ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas autant aprecie un episode.

----------


## haraelendil

[Spoil]
Ouai, le coup du elle existe  36 poques en mme temps tait un peu gros et assez prvisible ( voir ce qu'ils vont en faire quoi maintenant) 
[/Spoil]

Mais  part a, trs bon pisode, y a dj une date pour la suite?

[Spoil]
Aussi, j'ai bien aim les bonhommes de neige  ::evilred::   ::D: 
[/Spoil]

----------


## Alain B.

> La periode avec amelia commencais a tourner en rond.


Durant les bientt 50 ans de la srie c'tait une premire : deux saisons daffil avec mme docteur et mme compagnons.

----------


## Rachel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmK3AQ2Yozk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmK3AQ2Yozk[/ame]

le mix Doctor Who / Retour vers le futur  ::hola::

----------


## Lyche

Tiens, j'ai enfin pu voir le christmas de cette anne. Bah j'ai beaucoup aim ! Nouveau style, Jenna-Louise apporte une certaine fracheur et le ct plus "dark" du docteur me plait normment.

De toute manire, je trouve que Matt Smith interprte bien son rle, il y apporte son style, sa classe et sa "coolattitude"  ::aie::  Sauf que... Moffat fait nawak et ses histoires sont justes moyennes. Du coup on ne retrouve pas le niveau David Tennant ! Mais ce n'est pas la faute de l'acteur ( mon got).

Bonne journe  tous o/

----------


## Alain B.

j'ai bien aim :
http://youtu.be/rrSaTHsHNsc

----------


## Lyche

j'ai une petite question !?

C'est quand le dbut de la prochaine saison?  ::P:  (je vais partir  londres, avec du bol je l'aurais en avant premire ^_^)

----------


## haraelendil

dbut Avril je crois (de mmoire,  vrifier, moi j'ai la flemme :p)

----------


## Rachel

> dbut Avril je crois (de mmoire,  vrifier, moi j'ai la flemme :p)


sur la page officielle DW de bbc.co.uk 


> We can confirm that the Doctor is back on BBC One on 30 March, 2013.

----------


## haraelendil

mince  deux jours prs j'avais bon :p

----------


## Rachel

je m'en doutais un peu de la fin ^^" (de la part de mouffette aussi  ::P: )

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IROtC6cAT4"]The bells of St John - prequel[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

Quelqu'un a vu l'pisode ?  ::roll::

----------


## yan

> Quelqu'un a vu l'pisode ?


of course ^^

----------


## Rachel

Amlia Williams , joli clin d'oeil

----------


## Alain B.

J'ai ador ce nouvel pisode !
 ::ccool:: 




> Amlia Williams , joli clin d'oeil


The teacher, not the SuperHero

----------


## Rachel

> J'ai ador ce nouvel pisode !
> 
> 
> 
> The teacher, not the SuperHero


la bbc est d'accord avec moi  ::lun::  http://www.doctorwho.tv/whats-new/ar...ocial_fb_na_na

----------


## yan

> la bbc est d'accord avec moi  http://www.doctorwho.tv/whats-new/ar...ocial_fb_na_na


 :8O:  lol
mme pas calcul

----------


## Alain B.

je n'ai trop apprci l'pisode du we :-(

----------


## yan

> je n'ai trop apprci l'pisode du we :-(


pas mieux...
le mchant est tout pourri  ::(:

----------


## Alain B.

> pas mieux...
> le mchant est tout pourri


Et puis mme si j'apprcie pas autant le 11ieme docteur que les autres, 
J'ai connu Matt Smith plus performant en mode 'tirade'  ::roll::

----------


## haraelendil

pareil, encore j'ai trouv le premier pas trop mal (aprs, c'tait peut-tre dus  l'attente lol), mais celui-l, vrai pas top  ::(: 
Bon aprs je veux bien qu'il faille mettre en place le nouveau perso et tout, mais bon doit y avoir moyen de faire un peu plus intressant quand mme...

----------


## Rachel

le truc qui me drange c'est qu'elle soit prsente 3 fois en mme temps. Bien que je pense que celle qu'on a vu dans l'pisode de Nol doit tre celle qu'on voit maintenant  ::):

----------


## Bubu017

vous voulez dire que la seconde partie de la saison 7 est sortie ?

----------


## haraelendil

Bah oui allons, faut suivre, a fait trois pisodes maintenant :p

Aprs pour ce qui est du dernier je l'ai trouv un peu mieux que celui d'avant, mme si la fin est un peu facile^^

----------


## Bubu017

J'ai vu le 7 et 8. J'ai trouv le 8 bof bof. Je trouve qu'on n'a plus le petit frisson dans ces derniers pisodes. Et c'est pas pour me dplaire mais a fait quand mme 8 pisodes qu'on n'a pas entendu parler du responsable des vnements des prcdentes saisons.

----------


## yan

Enfin un bon Docteur ^^

Vous avez vue le nom de lpisode finale?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/doctorwho...-of-the-Finale

----------


## Alain B.

> J'ai vu le 7 et 8. J'ai trouv le 8 bof bof. Je trouve qu'on n'a plus le petit frisson dans ces derniers pisodes. Et c'est pas pour me dplaire mais a fait quand mme 8 pisodes qu'on n'a pas entendu parler du responsable des vnements des prcdentes saisons.



On ne sais mme pas pourquoi ...
Attention spoil saison 5
--le Tardis explose et provoque les fissures dans l'espace et le temps ?--

Episode du we, on retrouve le bon vieux Docteur, qui donne des frissons

----------


## yan

Attention spoil saison 5
--L'explosion du Tardis n'est pas le big bang?--

----------


## Alain B.

Attention spoil saison 5
-- Le Docteur Utilise le Pandorica pour "rebooter" l'univers via l'explosion du tardis, oui, mais le tardis a dj commenc  exploser.
Son explosion remplace mme notre soleil.
Ce n'est donc pas le Docteur qui dclenche l'explosion du Tardis.
--

----------


## Rachel

plus que 4 pisodes  ::cry::

----------


## Bubu017

> plus que 4 pisodes


pfff a va trop vite. Sinon la nouvelle compagne est sympa, on va voir comment a va voluer mais a fait du bien de changer d'Amy et Rory.

----------


## Lyche

> pfff a va trop vite. Sinon la nouvelle compagne est sympa, on va voir comment a va voluer mais a fait du bien de changer d'Amy et Rory.


J'aimais bien les acteurs, autant Matt Smith que le couple Amy/Rory, mais, oui a fait du bien de changer et surtout de renouveler un peu le scnario des saisons 5-6 qui tait d'un flou artistique trop artistique et imbitable..

Moffat  fait un "trop Moffat"  mon got et s'est perdu dans ses dlires qui font de lui le ralisateur qu'il est.

----------


## Rachel



----------


## Alain B.

> J'aimais bien les acteurs, autant Matt Smith que le couple Amy/Rory, mais, oui a fait du bien de changer et surtout de renouveler un peu le scnario des saisons 5-6 qui tait d'un flou artistique trop artistique et imbitable..
> 
> Moffat  fait un "trop Moffat"  mon got et s'est perdu dans ses dlires qui font de lui le ralisateur qu'il est.


Je crois avoir lu que pour Matt Smith la 7ieme saison serait la dernire.
Et Moffat aurait expliqu lui mme qu'il arrive au bout de ses ides.

----------


## Lyche

> Je crois avoir lu que pour Matt Smith la 7ieme saison serait la dernire.
> Et Moffat aurait expliqu lui mme qu'il arrive au bout de ses ides.


Il n'avait sign que pour 3 saisons, et Moffat, a se voit, et je pense que la chute d'audience des 2 dernires saisons sont un bon signe pour changer de scnariste.

Enfin, je suis un peu partit pris je ne suis pas un grand adepte de Moffat. Silence in the Library n'est absolument pas un double pisode qui me passionne contrairement  bien des gens. Je prfre Davis dans les scnario et dans la mise en scne.

----------


## yan

Strax ferait un super compagnon pour le docteur ^^

----------


## Alain B.

> Silence in the Library n'est absolument pas un double pisode qui me passionne contrairement  bien des gens. Je prfre Davis dans les scnario et dans la mise en scne.


A mon gout, les 5 dernires minutes, avec la voix off, restent un des meilleurs moment de la srie.



J'ai bien aim l'pisode de ce week end.
Plus de rythme peut etre ?

PS: je crois que je viens de comprendre la blague Thomas - Thomas..
--TomTom--

----------


## yan

> je crois que je viens de comprendre la blague Thomas - Thomas..


je l'avais pas compris non plus. C'est ma femme qui me l'as expliqu ^^

----------


## Lyche

> A mon gout, les 5 dernires minutes, avec la voix off, restent un des meilleurs moment de la srie.
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai bien aim l'pisode de ce week end.
> Plus de rythme peut etre ?
> 
> PS: je crois que je viens de comprendre la blague Thomas - Thomas..
> --TomTom--


J'avoue ne pas connaitre assez ces deux pisodes pour pouvoir affirmer quelque chose.
Mais pour moi, The Army of ghost, The End of Time, the Stolen Hearth sont "meilleurs". Et c'est du Davis ^_^

Ha, j'ai remarqu un ou deux "bugs dans la matrice" ce week end.

J'ai regard pour la x ime fois la saison 4 et j'ai remarqu un truc qui m'a un peu tu  ::(:  .

Dans l'pisode "turn left" le dclencheur du dpart de Donna pour aller "mourir" et se faire tourner  droite, ce sont les toiles qui s'teignent dans le ciel. HORS ! la mcanique des Daleks pour crer la Reality bomb est base sur les 27 plantes, dont la terre. Mais dans turn left, la terre est toujours en place :/

Et j'ai constat un ou deux trucs comme a dans la saison, je suis un peu triste  ::triste::

----------


## Alain B.

La fin de la saison approche, prochain we il me semble.
Et dans le trailer/preview, j'ai entre-aperu:

Attention spoiler, 
merci de ne pas "citer" car cela  fait apparaitre le texte  ::calim2:: 
--
Une pierre tombale avec la mention "River Song"
--
 ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## math_lab

Pas tout a fait un spoiler vu ce qui lui arrive dans son tout premier pisode...  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

Oui, c'est un personnage dont on connait la fin avant mme d'avoir vcu son aventure. Et je suis presque certain qu'on ne verra pas toute l'aventure qui mne au mariage :/ et  la rvlation du nom du docteur ^_^

----------


## Rachel

tout le casting de l'pisode de Nol dans le dernier pisode

ce qui tenterait  confirmer ma thorie que moffat n'a fait que de la ***** et que Clara n'est qu'une seule & mme personne,  diffrents moments du temps

----------


## Alain B.

> et  la rvlation du nom du docteur ^_^


A ce sujet, la rumeur dit que les "compagnons du docteur" apprendront son nom, mais pas les spectateurs  ::mouarf:: 
Ce qui n'est pas pour me dplaire, il y a des mystres qui doivent rester entiers.

----------


## Lyche

> A ce sujet, la rumeur dit que les "compagnons du docteur" apprendront son nom, mais pas les spectateurs 
> Ce qui n'est pas pour me dplaire, il y a des mystres qui doivent rester entiers.


je vote pour aussi. J'avoue que a casserais un peu le myth, surtout que le crateur ne l'a pas forcment imagin  l'poque. Certaines choses doivent rester dans le domaine de l'imaginaire pour le spectateur

----------


## Rachel

Doctor Who reprend sur France 4 le samedi 25  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rachel

Encore une fin de *** comme moffat sait les faire. mais a a vrifi ma thorie  :8-):

----------


## Alain B.

trs trs du  ::?: 

Et apparemment ils ont ressign (mme quipe) pour la saison 8 ...

----------


## haraelendil

Ah c'te troll, mais au moins, il aura pas cass tout le principe de la srie :p
Aprs, bon c'est encore assez capillotract comme fin, mais je la trouve moins dbile que celle qu'il nous a fait jusqu' maintenant.
Ca doit tre la premire fois depuis que moffat est au contrle qu'une fin de saison relance vraiment l'envie de voir la suite :p


Donc pour moi, pas du par cet pisode :p

----------


## Rachel

non mais l, Moffat nous a fait un joli paradoxe, quelque chose de mignon

----------


## yan

Bien aim les deux derniers  ::roll:: 

* l'avant dernier est le seul pisode avec les cybermen que j'ai bien aim
* le dernier est un beau cliffhanger avec plein de paradoxe ^^. l'explication du mystre clara est original.
Entre river ""morte"" et John Hurt ca donne beaucoup despoir pour la prochaine saison. A votre avis,  John Hurt  est le visage du prochain docteur ou le visage qu'il avais avant de devenir le docteur?

----------


## Alain B.

--
Faudra qu'on m'explique le coup de la feuille et du docteur qui apparait miraculeusement.
Le sauvetage de Clara c'est du grand rien ....

Mais j'ai ador les rfrences aux anciens docteurs, particulirement au vol du TARDIS. 

Pour John Hurt, si j'ai bien compris ce qui se murmure dans les milieux gnralement bien informs qui s'autorisent  penser quventuellement ...
[mode spculation=on]
Ca aurait du tre Christopher Eccleston dans son rle du 9ieme Docteur et son implication dans le guerre du temps.
Mais l'acteur n'aurait pas accepter de revenir, et Moffat nous aurait invent une neuvime incarnation, non comptabilise joue par John Hurt pour le 50ieme anniversaire.


Effet secondaire : le 11ieme docteur serait en fait le 12ieme, et comme un timelord n'a droit qu'a 12 rgnrations  ::cry:: 
(mais il parait que dans un pisode un des docteurs aurait expliqu que cette limite ne s'appliquait plus)

Mais je serai surpris qu'il s'agisse de la prochaine incarnation, car le docteur (11)  le connait dj, c'est donc un lment de son pass.


--

----------


## haraelendil

A mince, j'aurais bien aim revoir Eccleston, a reste un de mes docteurs prfrs  ::(:

----------


## yan

s'il ne peut voir que son pass, je n'ai pas compris le passage avec river. Comment se fait il qu'elle soit morte? Leur histoire est dj pass? Le faite qu'il se marie, ce n'est pas dans le futur?

----------


## Rachel

::-o:  http://www.allocine.fr/article/fiche...=18624146.html

----------


## Bubu017

du par ce dernier pisode. l'ennemi c'est du grand n'importe quoi, c'est incomprhensible, elle est cens ne plus tre l, et elle les sort d'o les mecs blancs ? et il faudrait qu'ils fassent des rappels des prcdents pisodes je doisa vouer que je ne me souvenais plus trop du docteur Simeon  ::aie:: 
j'aime bien les anges pleureurs de Moffat mais j'ai bien envie d'un changement de scnariste principal

----------


## Rachel

::cry::  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/t...s-special.html

l'pisode de nol se terminerait par une regnration  ::calim2::

----------


## Alain B.

A se sujet, on a eu toutes les versions possibles et imaginables cette anne.

----------


## Lyche

Dj qu'ils nous ont prsents un futur docteur avant l'heure..

----------


## Alain B.

> Dj qu'ils nous ont prsents un futur docteur avant l'heure..


oui mais la c'est cens tre un futur docteur "du pass",une ancienne rgnration qui ne portait pas le titre "docteur".
(qui a dit valeyard  ::calim2::  ) 

Il vont quand mme pas nous faire le coup du "prquel", avec la saison 8 se droulant aprs les "classiques" et avant la reprise de 2005 ?

quoique ...
avoir quelques pisodes sur la fameuse "guerre du temps" et voir le docteur se decider  la mise en place du "timelock" ne serait pas pour me dplaire, loin de la.

----------


## Lyche

> oui mais la c'est cens tre un futur docteur "du pass",une ancienne rgnration qui ne portait pas le titre "docteur".
> (qui a dit valeyard  ) 
> 
> Il vont quand mme pas nous faire le coup du "prquel", avec la saison 8 se droulant aprs les "classiques" et avant la reprise de 2005 ?
> 
> quoique ...
> avoir quelques pisodes sur la fameuse "guerre du temps" et voir le docteur se decider  la mise en place du "timelock" ne serait pas pour me dplaire, loin de la.


Perso, j'ai pas compris a. J'ai compris que c'tait un futur docteur qui tait celui qui avait rvl le nom du docteur. Que cet vnement ne s'tait pas encore droul (ce qui est vrai,  part River Song du mariage, personne ne le connait).

----------


## Alain B.

Le docteur n11  connaissait ce nouveau personnage, c'est donc logiquement un lment de son pass.
Connaitre leur avenir n'a jamais fait partie des "pouvoirs" des timelord; sinon River n'aurait jamais eu besoin de murmurer son nom dans la bibliothque.

A ce que j'ai compris du dialogue en vo, n11 explique  ce moment que "docteur" est plus qu'un nom, c'est aussi une promesse, une profession de fois et que l'inconnu ne l'a pas respect et ne mrite pas (ou a renonc lui mme) au titre docteur.

De la  penser qu'il s'agit du personnage qui est intervenu dans la guerre du temps....

Ou bien c'est le Valeyard,(Trial of a time lord, Dr n6 dans les "classiques")

----------


## yan

> Le docteur n11  connaissait ce nouveau personnage, c'est donc logiquement un lment de son pass.
> Connaitre leur avenir n'a jamais fait partie des "pouvoirs" des timelord; sinon River n'aurait jamais eu besoin de murmurer son nom dans la bibliothque.


pourtant comment sait il que rivers est morte?? je me rappel pas l'avoir vue mourir dans un pisode

----------


## Lyche

> pourtant comment sait il que rivers est morte?? je me rappel pas l'avoir vue mourir dans un pisode


Si, elle meurt dans silence in the library. D'ailleurs dans le dernier pisode il me semble qu'elle porte les mmes vtements que lorsqu'elle se retrouve "emprisonne" dans CAL (l'IA de la plante bibliothque)





> Le docteur n11  connaissait ce nouveau personnage, c'est donc logiquement un lment de son pass.
> Connaitre leur avenir n'a jamais fait partie des "pouvoirs" des timelord; sinon River n'aurait jamais eu besoin de murmurer son nom dans la bibliothque.
> 
> A ce que j'ai compris du dialogue en vo, n11 explique  ce moment que "docteur" est plus qu'un nom, c'est aussi une promesse, une profession de fois et que l'inconnu ne l'a pas respect et ne mrite pas (ou a renonc lui mme) au titre docteur.
> 
> De la  penser qu'il s'agit du personnage qui est intervenu dans la guerre du temps....
> 
> Ou bien c'est le Valeyard,(Trial of a time lord, Dr n6 dans les "classiques")


Certes, mais, je vais revoir l'pisode pour tre certains de ce que je dis. J'ai vraiment eu le sentiment que l'histoire de son nom est un peu plus profonde que son simple pass. Et que son futur est troitement li  la question de son nom.

Bref, a reste du Moffat, le genre de truc ou tu te poses des questions et pour lesquelles tu n'auras pas forcment de rponse :/

----------


## Alain B.

> pourtant comment sait il que


il y tait c'est dans son pass, dans l'pisode de la librairie

----------


## Alain B.

> Certes, mais, je vais revoir l'pisode pour tre certains de ce que je dis. J'ai vraiment eu le sentiment que l'histoire de son nom est un peu plus profonde que son simple pass. Et que son futur est troitement li  la question de son nom.


Tu viens de dfinir le programme de mon dbut de soire  ::ccool:: 
Et je vais vrifier aussi cette histoire de correspondance de vtements

----------


## Lyche

> Tu viens de dfinir le programme de mon dbut de soire 
> Et je vais vrifier aussi cette histoire de correspondance de vtements


je crois qu'on va avoir la mme soire  ::aie::

----------


## yan

J'avais oubli ^^ merci

----------


## Lyche

Avec la discussion que nous avons eu, je me suis dis "et si je m'tais plant" ce qui est loin d'tre impossible me direz vous  ::aie:: 

Je sors donc du wiki sur l'pisode "the name of the doctor" et il me met le trouble mais ne m'infirme pas pour autant ma supposition. Bien qu'trange il semble que ce docteur soit en effet un docteur du pass mais "non comptabilis" car, il aurait trahis le serment du docteur..







Clara tombe dans un endroit caverneux, et voit les fantmes du pass du Docteur courir autour d'elle. La voix du Docteur la guide pour lui permettre d'attraper la feuille d'arbre qui tait responsable de sa vie ("Les Anneaux d'Akhaten") et l'aide  le trouver avant que l'espace autour d'eux ne s'effondre. Comme ils sont sur le point de partir, ils reprent un homme proche d'eux, que Clara n'a jamais vu auparavant. Le Docteur rvle que c'est une incarnation qui n'a pas le droit de porter le nom de "Docteur" en raison de ses actions dans cette incarnation. Il explique  Clara que son vrai nom n'est pas le plus important, il a choisi le nom de "Docteur" et le nom qu'une personne choisit est comme une promesse, et que cette incarnation inconnue de Clara est  celui qui a bris la promesse, il est mon secret... . Cette incarnation inconnue rpond en dfendant ses actions, en dclarant qu'il n'avait  pas le choix  et qu'il a fait ce qu'il a fait  au nom de la paix et de la raison , le Onzime Docteur lui rtorque,  mais pas au nom du Docteur . L'inconnu (John Hurt) se tourne vers eux, et le gnrique  l'cran l'identifie comme "Le Docteur".




Pour le liens, c'est la page wiki FR de l'pisode.
Bref. J'avoue tre troubl parce que a me parait "improbable" de par la chronologie des rgnrations. Ou alors c'est une particulirement ancienne... mais a colle pas et a me drange. Enfin, c'est Moffat, on est plus  a prs, quand on pense que les anges sont sa spcialit et qu'en 3 pisodes il a pu se contredire -_-

Bref, vous m'avez mis le doute et cette page wiki ne me renseigne pas bien plus  ::(: 

Sinon, je suis tomb sur cette page, intressante
Chronologie des vnements

Wala, wala

----------


## Katyucha

Je viens de regarder 5 pisodes hier soir (je sais, j'avais du retard)
J'en suis  l'pisode 11 et je vous avoue qu'il y a un truc qui me chiffone !!

Dans un ancien pisode : Le Matre vole le tardis pour en faire une machine  Paradoxe pour viter de dtruire le temps car il cre un paradoxe en utilisant les derniers humains pour prendre la place des humains actuels
Dans l'pisode de cette saison dans le Tardis : le docteur dit : "les paradoxes se rsolvent d'eux mme" 

C'est pas en contradiction?
Si les paradoxes se rsolvent d'eux mme, pourquoi Le Matre avait besoin du Tardis?

----------


## haraelendil

En jouant sur les mots, on peut dire que justement le maitre voulait empcher le paradoxe de se rsoudre et donc le maintenir en l'tat  l'aide du tardis^^

----------


## Rachel

Peter capaldi est le 12me Docteur, sauf que... il a dj jou dans DW, le fameux pisode o avait dj jou Kare Gillian, avec Catherine Tate  ::D:

----------


## Alain B.

> Peter capaldi est le 12me Docteur, sauf que... il a dj jou dans DW, le fameux pisode o avait dj jou Kare Gillian, avec Catherine Tate


Pompei ?

Mais bon on retrouve un seigneur du temps avec une tte de "seigneur"...


Avec une charpe ...

----------


## Katyucha

J'aime cette nouvelle tte ! Le 11eme docteur ne restera pour moi que le Docteur de River Song. 
Hate de voir le premier pisode !!

----------


## Rachel

Le sosie de Patrick Duffy qui choisi le sosie de Bernard de la Villardire  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

Hellow Hellow messieurs dames !

J'ai une amie (que j'ai contamin avec le virus du Docteur  ::mouarf:: ) qui m'a parl d'une srie de courts-mtrages sur Dr Who.
Ce sont les "after" les "soires" et "nuits" dans le tardis (sans parler de sexe ou autre hein !)

Dr Who Night

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de les regarder (j'ai eu l'info hier  minuit pass), mais apparemment a a l'air plutt sympa et cool  ::): 

Bon visionnage

----------


## ManusDei

Bonjour bonjour,

je viens de commencer les pisodes avec 11me Docteur si je compte bien.
Je cherche les pisodes des sries de Docteur Who avec les 8 premiers docteurs (9 et 10 j'ai, c'est bon  ::mrgreen:: ).

Et c'est pas simple  trouver. Je n'ai pas trouv de DVD, et quand j'ai cherch en torrent, certains pisodes sont indiqus "reconstruits"  partir de photos et du son, autant dire que je crains un peu le rsultat.

Est-ce que vous savez o je peux trouver ces pisodes ? Ou si il est prvu qu'ils reparaissent  nouveau en DVD ou autre,  l'approche de Nol ?

----------


## Rachel

> Bonjour bonjour,
> 
> je viens de commencer les pisodes avec 11me Docteur si je compte bien.
> Je cherche les pisodes des sries de Docteur Who avec les 8 premiers docteurs (9 et 10 j'ai, c'est bon ).
> 
> Et c'est pas simple  trouver. Je n'ai pas trouv de DVD, et quand j'ai cherch en torrent, certains pisodes sont indiqus "reconstruits"  partir de photos et du son, autant dire que je crains un peu le rsultat.
> 
> Est-ce que vous savez o je peux trouver ces pisodes ?


bah quasiment nul part.  moins d'un TARDIS et de revenir avant qu'ils ne brlent & disparaissent.

Sinon ils ont retourn un des premiers pisodes rcemment  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je cherche les pisodes des sries de Docteur Who avec les 8 premiers docteurs


a va tre difficile pour les premiers docteurs car "Entre 1967 et 1978, une grande partie des enregistrements sur diffrents formats possds par la BBC furent dtruits ou tout simplement effacs. En effet, la bande magntique tait trs chre  cette poque et effacer les anciennes bandes pour les rutiliser tait une pratique courante" (source wikipedia)

Pour information :

Premier Docteur, jou par William Hartnell 19631966
Deuxime Docteur, jou par Patrick Troughton 19661969
Troisime Docteur, jou par Jon Pertwee 19701974
Quatrime Docteur, jou par Tom Baker 19741981
Cinquime Docteur, jou par Peter Davison 19811984

----------


## Rachel



----------


## ManusDei

Merci pour les infos  ::):

----------


## Alain B.

> la bande magntique tait trs chre  cette poque et effacer les anciennes bandes pour les rutiliser tait une pratique courante" (source wikipedia)


J'ai aussi lu que cette pratique de non-conservation tait aussi impose par les syndicats d'acteurs, qui  l'poque voyaient les enregistrements comme un "manque  gagner".

Il existe quelque part un torrent qui contient les 26 premires saisons (prvoir entre 100 et 200Go)

Pour rsumer:
Docteur 1 : Noir et blanc, quelques pisodes reconstruits
Docteur 2 : Noir et blanc, BEAUCOUP d'pisodes reconstruits, dommage car je l'aime bien celui la.
Docteur 3 : plus de la moiti en couleurs, pas d'pisodes reconstruits.
Les autres : couleurs, tous prsents  l'appel.

Docteur 8: pas de sries, mais juste un film, et de nombreux pisodes audios.
(pas une perte de la video, c'est juste des aventures en audio, un concept peu courent de notre cot de la Manche)

----------


## Alain B.

> 



La mme avec un zoom et des interprtations ... intressantes ...

----------


## haraelendil

pfff, c'est long deux mois quand mme^^

----------


## Rachel

http://www.doctorwho.tv/whats-new/ar...d-cinemas#list

Merci France4  ::cry::

----------


## Bubu017

Tant qu'ils le passent a ira, parce-que le risque est que France 4 ne l'ai mme pas achet et qu'on doive le voir par un autre moyen

----------


## Rachel

> France 4 ‏@France4tv 1 h 
> A tous les fans de #DoctorWhoF4 : France 4 ftera l'anniversaire du Doctor.. restez encore un peu patients avant d'avoir toutes les infos


qui parie pour un enchanement de rediffusions, le tout entrecoup d'interventions de Louise Ekland ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alain B.

Ce n'est qu'un fanart, mais c"est vraiment bien fait

----------


## Alain B.

Je rajoute celle la

----------


## Lyche

Pour les amoureux purs et durs !! \o/

http://www.journaldugeek.com/2013/10...who-retrouves/

----------


## Rachel

http://series-tv.premiere.fr/News-Se...vembre-3868820

 ::lahola::

----------


## Lady

Allluia ... Et dire que je viens seulement de voir les derniers pisodes avec the 10th (comme ils disent ...) 
France 4 diffuse vraiment a de manire trop bizarre (surtout avec le double rythme semaine / week end ) genre ils ont diffus le dernier pisode avec David Tennant puis ils enchainent derrire avec le double pisode avec les daleks et les trois docteurs ... pffff Trop du mal a suivre moua !  ::cry::

----------


## Rachel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hRy2N2CMhQ"]The Day of the Doctor - 50 year trailer - #SaveTheDay - Doctor Who - BBC - YouTube[/ame]  ::wow::  ce trailer

Edit: quelques images tir de l'pisode http://www.doctorwho.tv/whats-new/im...first-pictures

----------


## Nhaps

J'ai commenc la srie, oui je sais enfin !  ::): 

Bon j'ai commenc hier, et j'ai fini la premire saison, donc oui a se regarde plutt bien.
Mais bon, c'est une srie qui finira jamais si j'ai bien compris ?  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais bon, c'est une srie qui finira jamais si j'ai bien compris ?


Ca peut se finir... mais vu que le personnage principal a la possibilit de changer de corps et de caractre, a peut durer longtemps  ::mrgreen::  

J'en suis au milieu de la saison 7, c'est moi ou c'est un peu mou cette saison ?

----------


## Nhaps

Moi je pense qu'on ne verra pas la fin.

Comme le dit le docteur : "Vous pouvez passer le reste de votre vie avec moi, mais je ne peut pas passer le reste de ma vie avec vous"

Enfin il dit un truc dans le genre  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

J'ai une amie qui m'a dit qu'en faite si a va se finir car a priori dans un pisode il est dit qu'il ne peut se rgnr que 12 fois

Faudrait que je lui redemande o elle a entendu a.

Sinon trailer vu !!

J - 30

----------


## ManusDei

> J'ai une amie qui m'a dit qu'en faite si a va se finir car a priori dans un pisode il est dit qu'il ne peut se rgnr que 12 fois


Oui il parat, mais il y a des thories bizarres qui voudraient que a se compte pas par interprte mais autrement. Et puis bon, au pire ils trouveront bien un moyen de remettre les comptes  zro :p

----------


## Rayek

> Oui il parat, mais il y a des thories bizarres qui voudraient que a se compte pas par interprte mais autrement. Et puis bon, au pire ils trouveront bien un moyen de remettre les comptes  zro :p








Normalement, il y a dj eu 12 rgnrations, une qui a t transmise  la main du docteur, ce qui a permis d'avoir le Docteur Donna

----------


## Bebel

On voit aussi dans le dernier pisode, le prochain docteur qui a tu le docteur. (enfin tuer l'ide du docteur pas le personnage). Ca pourrait trs bien tre la fin de la srie.

----------


## Nhaps

Il a tait dit qu'il y a 12 regenerations, mais il y aussi tait dit que le docteur peut se rgnrer indfiniment
Le prochain docteur a t annonc, donc non ce n'est pas la fin de la srie, de tout de faon quand il y a une fin de srie, c'est trs clairement annonc par les ralisateurs, et je peux te dire qu'il y aurai eu un sacr buzz

----------


## Bebel

Dans le dernier pisode quand Clara voit le prochain docteur, il rponds un truc dans le genre que c'est son futur qui a rompu le nom du docteur, que c'est lui le plus grand secret du docteur.
Je suppose seulement s'il  est le prochain docteur, celui ci pourrait marquer la fin de la srie. 

Aprs a part le 1er chaque docteur est rest plus qu'une saison. Ceci n'est que mon point de vue par rapport  ce que j'ai compris.

----------


## Alain B.

Bon alors petite mise au point :







le personnage  introduit dans le final de la saison 7 n'est PAS un futur docteur.
Le Docteur 11 (Matt) le connait et connait aussi son histoire, c'est donc dans son pass. Aucun Docteur n'a jamais connu le futur.

Il est admis un peut partout, que c'est une rgnration du Docteur qui n'est pas "Docteur" (distitution/retrogradation ... kke chose comme a) car il a commis des actes indignes du nom "Docteur". C'est mme assez clair dans le texte de l'pisode.
Tout le monde le reconnait comme tant le 8.5 : aprs le 8 et avant le 9.

Petit rappel d'un extrait de dialogue de l'pisode Dotor's Wife
-Fear me: I killed  hundred of timelord (craignez moi j'ai tu des centaines de seigneur du temps)
rponse du docteur:
-Fear me I killed all of them !!(Craignez moi je les ai tous tu)

Clairement une allusion  la guerre du temps et son 'time-lock'.
Ce serait LUI, le "8 et demi"  l'origine de la fin de la guerre du temps.






La petite vido de mise en bouche pour l'pisode du 50ieme anniversaire est truff  de rfrences aux saisons "classiques", il faut se la passer au ralenti, images par images pour ne pas en louper.
Mais elle ne contient pas grand chose de l'pisode en lui mme, et c'est tant mieux.

Quand au Docteur 12 et la saison 8 oui c'est prvu, l'acteur est choisi, Peter Capaldi qui est dj apparu en romain dans l'pisode de Pompei au dbut de la saison 4.
Beaucoup de buzz  ce sujet d'ailleurs, Moffat a promis une pirouette scnaristique...
(Ce qui n'a jamais t fait pour le choix de Karen Gillian (Amy) comme compagnon, qui tait aussi apparue dans les figurant dans ce mme pisode de Pompi) 

Les tournage commenceront en 2014.

----------


## Bebel

Ok au temps pour moi, je n'avais pas tout compris alors.

----------


## Lyche

Non, la guerre du temps  eu lieu dans les 26 saisons de la premire dition du Dr Who.

Le grand secret du docteur que le 8.5  trahis c'est son nom il me semble. Puisque le plus grand secrt de la srie reste le nom du docteur. Qui est  l'origine de la guerre et du champ de bataille o se trouve le Tardis "forme boite gante" dans le dernier pisode de la saison 7.

Je rappel juste que tout ce qu'il se passe avec Amy, la guerre avec les Silence et autres joyeuseries sont dues uniquement  ce dsire tuer le docteur avant qu'il ne rvle son nom, puisque les "crits" disent que lorsque ce secret sera rvl, ce sera la fin de l'univers.

Bien que je trouve a capilotract et surtout en contradiction avec la fin de la saison 7.. Puisqu'il est dit qu'il a t rvl  ::cfou:: 

Enfin.. c'est du Moffat.. c'est bordlique

----------


## Alain B.

Alors, ayant vu aussi les 26 saisons classiques, je suis certain que la guerre du temps n'y apparait pas.

A la fin du film qui constitue l'unique apparition "visuelle" du N8, elle n'a pas encore eu lieu, puisque le Matre viens d'tre captur et jug par les Seigneurs du temps.

S'ils existent encore, c'est que la guerre n'a pas eu lieu.

Il me semble que la guerre fait partie des "aventures audio" du N8.  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

La guerre s'est droule pendant la priode Sarah Jane Smith il me semble. Sachant qu'elle a connu la cration de Davros. (On se rend compte qu'ils se connaissent dj lors du double pisode de conclusion de la saison 4).

Je pense que a date de cette poque.

Par contre, a m'intrigue, tu as les pisodes des 26saisons passes?? *mode intress*

Edit : Je confirme pour la guerre du temps. C'est bien le 8me docteur qui dtruit sa plante

http://docteurwho.wikia.com/wiki/Guerre_du_Temps

dans le paragraphe "destruction de Galifrey"



> Aux derniers jours de la Guerre, Le Huitime Docteur tente de rcuprer la Grande Clef, vole par des forces inconnues. Aprs avoir t emprisonn durant un mois, il parvient  s'enfuir avec la clef grce  l'aide de Chantir. Il pense alors pouvoir rpliquer,  l'aide de cet objet, le De-mat Gun, et fermer ainsi la Cascade de Mduse. Le Docteur planifie ensuite de modifier le pistolet afin de faire en sorte d'amplifier son efficacit (IDW: The Forgotten). Le De-Mat Gun devient alors le Moment, objet qui dtruira par la suite Gallifrey. 
> 
> C'est le Docteur lui mme qui dtruit sa plante aprs avoir appris les intentions de Rasillon. A l'exception de trs rares survivants, tous les Seigneurs du Temps et les Daleks disparaissent alors de l'espace-temps (DW: Dalek, The Parting of the Ways, Army of Ghosts/Doomsday). 
> 
> Gallifrey a t dtruite dans un flash silencieux aussi brillant qu'un soleil, et sa destruction a t si puissante qu'elle a trouv un cho  la fois dans le pass et dans le futur. Le Cruciforme est galement tomb suite  cette destruction (IDW: The Forgotten), ainsi de de nombreuses plantes et galaxies (IDW: Agent Provocateur).

----------


## Alain B.

Pour les classiques il traine un ou deux torrents qui les contiennent tous ( sauf les pisodes perdus bien sur), il y en a pour environ 200Go  ::mrgreen:: 
Avec un bon client permettant de rgler finement les priorits par fichier, on peut se le faire dlicatement....

Sarah Jane, avant son retour, c'tait  cheval sur la priode du N3 et du N4.
Elle connait Davros car elle a accompagn le N4 dans la srie "Gense des Daleks". Episodes trs intressants d'ailleurs....

"Le Moment" .. je comprend maintenant certains dialogues du double pisode 'the end-of time":



> The doctor still possess 'the moment'....


Faudra que je trouve les aventures audio du N8, j'ai de plus en plus l'impression de louper de bons morceaux, mais j'ai peur d'en baver avec la VO.
En video il y  l'image a aide  la comprhension.
En audio seul je vais en baver..

----------


## Lyche

> Pour les classiques il traine un ou deux torrents qui les contiennent tous ( sauf les pisodes perdus bien sur), il y en a pour environ 200Go 
> Avec un bon client permettant de rgler finement les priorits par fichier, on peut se le faire dlicatement....
> 
> "Le Moment" .. je comprend maintenant certains dialogues du double pisode 'the end-of time":
> 
> 
> Faudra que je trouve les aventures audio du N8, j'ai de plus en plus l'impression de louper de bons morceaux, mais j'ai peur d'en baver avec la VO.
> En video il y  l'image a aide  la comprhension.
> En audio seul je vais en baver..


Et les 100 pisodes retrouvs, la partie TimeWar ne sera pas prsente?

----------


## Alain B.

> Sarah Jane, avant son retour, c'tait  cheval sur la priode du N3 et du N4.
> Elle connait Davros car elle a accompagn le N4 dans la srie "Gense des Daleks". Episodes trs intressants d'ailleurs....


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genesis_of_the_Daleks

Oups edition croise ...
Pas de Time War dans les classiques, perdus ou non, seulement dans les audios du N8
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Doctor_Who_serials

----------


## Rachel

::lahola::  


> - 20h15 : Dernier pisode de la saison 7 (pisode 13) : Le nom du docteur. (Prlude du spcial 50 ans)
> - 21h : Episode 50me anniversaire : The day of the Doctor - INEDIT
> - 22h15 : Episode spcial choisi par les internautes
> - 23h15 : La qute de l'infini (srie d'animation) - INEDIT
> - 00h : compilation de la saison 6
> 
> Episode 50me anniversaire :
> The day of the doctor - INEDIT - VM


multingue  ::salive::

----------


## Rachel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS1cNjJSGQs"]The day of the doctor - official trailer[/ame]

----------


## Nhaps

Je continue tranquillement le visionnage des pisodes de Dr Who, je viens de finir l'pisode o il rencontre le mal absolu ( sur le rocher non aspir par le trou noir ).
J'ai bien aim !

J'ai un peu ralenti le visionnage, tellement de chose  regarder en ce moment  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Je continue tranquillement le visionnage des pisodes de Dr Who, je viens de finir l'pisode o il rencontre le mal absolu ( sur le rocher non aspir par le trou noir ).
> J'ai bien aim !
> 
> J'ai un peu ralenti le visionnage, tellement de chose  regarder en ce moment


double pisode de la saison 2 "The impossible Planet" et "The Satan Pit". Tu viens de passer deux de mes pisodes prfrs  ::):  Et la suite...  ::salive::

----------


## Lady

Bon je crois que je vais mettre sur ma liste au pre Nol les coffrets Doctor Who pour enfin les voire tous et dans l'ordre.

Vous savez quoi ... Je crois que je regarde trop Doctor Who. Ma fille 2 ans entend le gnrique et me sort "docteur!!!" en montrant la tl. (Bon a s'tend  la tl en gnral elle chantonne dj certains gnriques de pub et est capable de reconnaitre certaines marques alors qu'elle ne sait pas lire.  :8O:  ::calim2:: )

J-10 !!

----------


## Bubu017

Par contre fais gaffe en les achetant de prendre ceux avec les pisodes de Nol (Fnac). De plus, pense que le premier pisode de Nol est introuvable sur DVD en France. Aprs si tu es bilingue  ce que j'ai lu il vaut mieux prendre les coffrets de la BBC

----------


## Alain B.

Prcisions en VO sur comptage des Docteurs:

http://www.doctorwhotv.co.uk/moffat-...same-55354.htm

et en bonus ... un petit retour du N8



Vu sur fesse de bouc :



> "After watching the minisode The Night Of The Doctor, I did some research. In the 4th Doctor serial The Brain Of Morbius, it is shown that William Hartnell, AKA the First Doctor, WAS NOT THE FIRST DOCTOR. This is what Steven Moffat was hinting at when he said there was something we missed in the old episodes. I have come to this conclusion: During the same serial, the Doctor is revealed to have had 8 incarnations BEFORE William Hartnell, meaning Tom Baker was actually his 12th regeneration. He was fatally wounded, and the Sisters gave him a dose of the Elixir of Life, which allows for healing and regeneration BEYOND TIME LORD LAWS. That's why the Doctor is immune to the 12 regeneration rule, it's been there since Tom Baker!"


Visionnage des pisodes en cours  ::mouarf::

----------


## Alain B.

> Visionnage des pisodes en cours


Effectivement dans "Brain of Morbius" pisode 4 / 18mn30 on voit dfiler 8 autres portraits AVANT le Docteur "N1"...

En exclusivit  ::roll::  voici les portraits des 8 incarnations oublies du Docteur:
(Dsol pour la qualit mais c'est un peu de l'archologie vido)


Les dialogues indiquent clairement qu'il s'agit des vies passes du Docteur, mme si les auteurs les ont renies dans les saisons suivantes.

----------


## Rachel

ne clignez pas des yeux  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alain B.

un petit bout, un peu spoil quand mme...

----------


## Lady

J-4  ::yaisse2:: 

Bon je vais avoir un gros trou pour la saison 7 et je vais peut tre pas comprendre grand chose mais tant pis..

----------


## Rachel

> J-4 
> 
> Bon je vais avoir un gros trou pour la saison 7 et je vais peut tre pas comprendre grand chose mais tant pis..


j-3  ::mrgreen:: 

regarde le 1er pisode (oblig  ::mouarf:: ) le dernier avant l'pisode de Nol, l'pisode de Nol, le suivant. aprs fait ton choix  ::mouarf:: 

je vais me repasser le dernier samedi aprs-midi pour enchainer aprs  ::oops::

----------


## ManusDei

> je vais me repasser le dernier samedi aprs-midi pour enchainer aprs


Vrifie, mais je crois que France4 passe le dernier pisode (S7E13)  20H15 avant l'pisode spcial  ::):

----------


## Lyche

ils vont passer plus que l'pisode? genre avant/aprs un ou deux pisodes

----------


## Lady

> j-3 
> 
> regarde le 1er pisode (oblig ) le dernier avant l'pisode de Nol, l'pisode de Nol, le suivant. aprs fait ton choix 
> 
> je vais me repasser le dernier samedi aprs-midi pour enchainer aprs


En fait je sais fichtre rien ce que j'ai vu ou non (vivre la diffusion anarchique de France 4)
Donc avec le nouvelle compagne j'ai vu celui o elle est un Dalek, celui a l'poque victorienne et celui o il l'a rencontre au "temps prsent". Le dernier pisode que j'ai dt voir c'est un o les gamins qu'elle garde trouve des photos d'elle dans l'histoire et qu'elle tombe sur celle avec son "double" victorien.

----------


## ManusDei

C'est bon, il te manque juste le dernier pisode de la saison 7.

----------


## Rachel

> Vrifie, mais je crois que France4 passe le dernier pisode (S7E13)  20H15 avant l'pisode spcial


toutaf  ::mrgreen::  : http://www.programme-tv.net/programm...om-du-docteur/

----------


## Katyucha

J-2  ::ccool::

----------


## Lady

Moi et mon mari on a prvenu tous le mondes sur WOW : Comptez pas sur nous samedi soir !!

----------


## Lady

J-1   ::lahola:: 

Mince je viens de lire : Matt Smith dans Star Wars VII !!!

----------


## Rachel

doodle du jour :3

----------


## Lady

Mince c'est un mini jeux en fait ... Bon je vais gard a sous le coude pour la pause de midi sinon je vais pas bosser !!

----------


## haraelendil

sage dcision :p

pas test trs longtemps, a devient dur  la fin?^^

----------


## ManusDei

> Mince je viens de lire : Matt Smith dans Star Wars VII !!!


C'est une rumeur pour l'instant, pas confirm.

----------


## Lyche

> sage dcision :p
> 
> pas test trs longtemps, a devient dur  la fin?^^


pareil, j'ai rcupr le premier G, pas plus

----------


## Rachel

cet pisode !!

----------


## Alain B.

Pareil mais en mieux  ::ccool:: 

Pas compltement ce a quoi je m'attendais, mais je ne suis pas du, loin de la.
Et vu l'attente, ne pas tre du est une prouesse..

Mon moment prfr, alors que j'tais dj bien secou, la cerise sur le gteau, l'arrive du conservateur, avant mme son apparition, quand j'ai reconnu la voix, gros frissons ..

PS: il me semble aussi avoir reconnu des thmes musicaux des saisons prcdentes.

----------


## Rachel

maintenant on sait pourquoi "Liz 1" est en colre : elle n'a jamais revu le Docteur aprs le mariage  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

Je suis tomb sur a. Trs intressant :

----------


## ManusDei

Il passe quand le premier pisode de la saison 8 ? C'est l'pisode de Nol ?

----------


## yan

> Pareil mais en mieux


j'ai mme russi  voir la moiti du film d'animation  du docteur (qui suivais sur france 4) avant de me remettre de lpisode. Et pourtant il est vraiment naze ce film ^^
j'aime beaucoup le concept du 400 ans en 4 secondes  ::):

----------


## Alain B.

> Il passe quand le premier pisode de la saison 8 ? C'est l'pisode de Nol ?


Pas vraiment, le tournage de la saison 8 n'a pas encore commenc, c'est prvu pour dbut 2014 (je crois)

----------


## Nhaps

norme l'pisode spcial !
Par contre pas compris c'tait qui  la fin, enfin pas sur  100%

----------


## miaous

Le conversateur  la fin est jou par Tom Baker .

----------


## Lady

Donc en fait ils ont fait appel  un ancien doctor pour jou un futur doctor ... *Neurones qui se croisent* (en mme temps c'est un peu le truc de la srie de se faire des claquage de neurones de temps en temps.)

Sinon je ne verrai jamais plus un fez de la mme manire.   ::mouarf::  je chercherais la faille temporelle  cot!

Bon du coup on fait quoi il y a un doctor 8.5 ou on re-dcale tout le monde ?

----------


## Nhaps

> Donc en fait ils ont fait appel  un ancien doctor pour jou un futur doctor ... *Neurones qui se croisent* (en mme temps c'est un peu le truc de la srie de se faire des claquage de neurones de temps en temps.)
> 
> Sinon je ne verrai jamais plus un fez de la mme manire.   je chercherais la faille temporelle  cot!
> 
> Bon du coup on fait quoi il y a un doctor 8.5 ou on re-dcale tout le monde ?


Ben voila, moi j'ai devin que c'tait un ancien docteur, mais aprs vu qu'il a su des choses que les autres vont oublier..

Ca ne peut tre qu'un futur docteur, sauf que le docteur le reconnait. Ca m'a perdu.

----------


## haraelendil

Bah dans tous les cas, a semble difficile que a soit rellement le 4e docteur, vu qu'il me semble qu'on voit la rgnration du 4 au 5, donc il est nettement plus jeune quand il finit.

Alors aprs c'est juste un clin dil sans vrai rapport avec l'histoire, soit c'est un coup des seigneurs du temps pour se faire librer :p
Peut tre qu'on aura une rponse "logique" plus tard (on a bien du attendre sept ans pour savoir comment s'est pass la fin de la guerre du temps, on est plus  a prs :p )

----------


## Lyche

::zen::  sur les spoil, j'ai mme pas pu le voir  ::cry::

----------


## Lady

> sur les spoil, j'ai mme pas pu le voir


Bah en mme temps faut pas venir lire  ::lol:: . Tu te doute bien qu'on va avoir du mal  retenir notre fanatitude volubile!  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Bah en mme temps faut pas venir lire . Tu te doute bien qu'on va avoir du mal  retenir notre fanatitude volubile!


moui m.. mnon :'( Je vois un reply sur Dr Who, je lis  ::(:

----------


## miaous

Daprs Steven Moffat , il y aura une explication sur les diffrents visages du docteur ( rponse   une question pose dans un interview qui porte sur le fait que le prochain docteur (peter capaldi ) avait joue dans doctor who ( pisode  Pompi avec Donna) et torchwood( saison 3) .

Cela rpondra surement  la question poser sur T baker

----------


## Lyche

> Daprs Steven Moffat , il y aura une explication sur les diffrents visages du docteur ( rponse   une question pose dans un interview qui porte sur le fait que le prochain docteur (peter capaldi ) avait joue dans doctor who ( pisode  Pompi avec Donna) et torchwood( saison 3) .
> 
> Cela rpondra surement  la question poser sur T baker


Dans une srie qui mle l'espace et le temps, tout peut se justifier  :;): 

Regarde Freema Agyman qui apparait dans le double pisode (Rose/The Army of Ghosts). Et mme, qui dcde dans cet pisode (puisque c'est elle qui est convertie par les Cybermen et qui ouvre le portail). Et qui par la suite interprte Martha Jones.
Et bien dans le premier pisode de la saison 3 (L'hopital sur la lune) ils justifie lorsque martha apple un ami que "c'est une cousine morte  la bataille de Canary Warf" (perdu le nom)

Ou bien Gwen Cooper qui joue dans l'pisode avec Dickens (je crois) et qui joue la fille qui se sacrifie (avant mme d'avoir eu des gosses, pourtant Gwen parle de sa vielle famille de Cardif avec le Docteur).

Personnellement, a ne me drange pas de voir ce genre de redondances, si les acteurs sont crdibles, je vois pas o est le soucis (surtout dans cette srie ^_^)

Edit : Emy Pond  aussi jou dans l'pisode de Pompe

----------


## haraelendil

Ouai mais justement, dans les cas que tu cite, ils justifient clairement que c'est un lointain parent ou autre, et a me drange pas non plus, mais l dans le cas de tom baker, tu verras quand tu le regarderas, ils font de trs lourds sous-entendus^^

----------


## miaous

Essayons de spculer sur le futur de doctor who!! .

Quel est le lien entre Clara et River Song ( ref  l pisode 7-13) ?
 perso aucune ide .Quel est la rincarnation de John Hurt ( On ne voit pas qui il devient )?
Christopher Eccleston ou peter capaldi?
Il ne peut avoir que 13 docteur( le nombre max de rgnration tant de 12) . Et Peter capaldi  est le 13 docteur ( en comptant John Hurt ) . Quel combine vont -il nous sortir.? 
Perso . Quand river song  a sauver le docteur elle lui  donn des vie .Que veulent dire les propos du conversateur Tom baker  la fin de l'pisode des 50 ans?
 perso aucune ide

----------


## Lyche

> Quel est le lien entre Clara et River Song ( ref  l pisode 7-13) ?
>  perso aucune ide .


Me rappel pas de ce liens. Mais je suppose que Clara  du contacter RS pour la prvenir d'une ou deux choses.



> Quel est la rincarnation de John Hurt ( On ne voit pas qui il devient )?
> Christopher Eccleston ou peter capaldi?


Techniquement c'est plutt le John Hurt est le 8.5, donc, a devrait tre Christopher.




> Il ne peut avoir que 13 docteur( le nombre max de rgnration tant de 12) . Et Peter capaldi  est le 13 docteur ( en comptant John Hurt ) . Quel combine vont -il nous sortir.? 
> Perso . Quand river song  a sauver le docteur elle lui  donn des vie .


Techniquement, oui, il n'y a que 13 rgnrations, cependant, il y a un pisode lors des anciens pisodes, ou l'on apprends que le Docteur  bue une potion qui lui permet d'outre passer cette limite. Qui d'ailleurs, selon Moffat, est dpasse depuis bien longtemps puisque lors de ces anciens pisodes, il apparaitrait que 8 rgnrations du docteur se sont produites avant la "n1 de la srie"



> Que veulent dire les propos du conversateur Tom baker  la fin de l'pisode des 50 ans?
>  perso aucune ide


Pas encore vue, peux pas dire :/

----------


## haraelendil

> Techniquement c'est plutt le John Hurt est le 8.5, donc, a devrait tre Christopher.


Oui  priori (sauf grosse feinte^^), capaldi est le remplaant de math smith. Donc  mois que la srie se transforme en flashback gant, c'est bien le dernier.




> Techniquement, oui, il n'y a que 13 rgnrations, cependant, il y a un pisode lors des anciens pisodes, ou l'on apprends que le Docteur  bue une potion qui lui permet d'outre passer cette limite. Qui d'ailleurs, selon Moffat, est dpasse depuis bien longtemps puisque lors de ces anciens pisodes, il apparaitrait que 8 rgnrations du docteur se sont produites avant la "n1 de la srie"


Alors pareil je suis pas trop cal niveau anciens pisodes, mais j'en discutait avec un pote, il y a aussi eu le master  qui on a donn des vies en rab, non?
Et mme si rien ne dit explicitement que c'est bien des vies antrieures au premier docteur qu'on voit (certains disent que a peut tre les ttes de quelqu'un d'autre), il me semble que l'ide que le premier docteur ne soit pas vraiment le premier est revenu quelques fois dans la srie, non?

Ou sinon il prvoient peut-tre de garder trs longtemps :p (est-ce qu'il battra le record de Tom Baker?^^ si oui on a de quoi faire lol)

----------


## Lyche

Je pense pas que la BBC tuerais la srie comme a par un "hop, y'a plus de rgen, c'est fini les gars".

----------


## tchize_

Et moi ma copine m'a interdit de regarder les 50 ans du docteur :'(


Tout a parce qu'on a pas encore vu la saison 7 et que de toutes faons on avait un diner  ::calim2::

----------


## Nhaps

Je pensais que John Hurt tait le 1er, c'est  dire avant mme le premier de la premiere srie....

La guerre du temps n'a pas eu lieu dans les premiers pisodes de la srie ?

SPOIL->Car bon les 13 dbarquent pour sauver la plante. Il y a un truc qui a du m'chapper.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je pensais que John Hurt tait le 1er, c'est  dire avant mme le premier de la premiere srie....
> 
> La guerre du temps n'a pas eu lieu dans les premiers pisodes de la srie ?


Non, John Hurt est normalement la rgnration suivant le 8me, mais qui n'est pas compt comme Docteur, car il a trahi le nom du Docteur (voir S7E13).

Mais il ne compte pas car il est vu comme un guerrier et pas un docteur.

----------


## Lyche

> Je pensais que John Hurt tait le 1er, c'est  dire avant mme le premier de la premiere srie....
> 
> La guerre du temps n'a pas eu lieu dans les premiers pisodes de la srie ?
> 
> SPOIL->Car bon les 13 dbarquent pour sauver la plante. Il y a un truc qui a du m'chapper.


Un peu plus haut sur le topic, il est indiqu que la guerre du temps se droule pendant les pisodes audio du N8

----------


## Lady

> Essayons de spculer sur le futur de doctor who!! .
> 
> Quel est le lien entre Clara et River Song ( ref  l pisode 7-13) ?
>  perso aucune ide .Quel est la rincarnation de John Hurt ( On ne voit pas qui il devient )?
> Christopher Eccleston ou peter capaldi?
> Il ne peut avoir que 13 docteur( le nombre max de rgnration tant de 12) . Et Peter capaldi  est le 13 docteur ( en comptant John Hurt ) . Quel combine vont -il nous sortir.? 
> Perso . Quand river song  a sauver le docteur elle lui  donn des vie .Que veulent dire les propos du conversateur Tom baker  la fin de l'pisode des 50 ans?
>  perso aucune ide


* Point 1 effectivement River dit qu'elle a un lien psychique avec Clara et que si elle est encore l alors que Clara a plong dans la "vie" de docteur c'est qu'elle n'est pas morte. Mais juste aprs en lui disant au revoir le doctor la "laisse partir" donc c'est pas trs claire...

* C'est Christopher Eccleston ... Avec la petit blague qui va bien sur les oreilles !

* Comme dit plus haut  priori dj expliqu dans un pisode de l'ancienne srie.

* Pour moi c'est un doctor du futur qui montre au 11eme que justement il y a un avenir pas forcment que sombre pour le docteur (et surtout qui finalement n'a pas forcement la "tombe" (je sais plus le nom) comme fin

----------


## tchize_

Stop le spoil, j'ai pas vu la saison 7  ::calim2::

----------


## Alain B.

Attention : spoiler pisode Anniversaire, mais rien  craindre pour ceux qui n'ont pas fini la saison 7 ...




> * Pour moi c'est un doctor du futur qui montre au 11eme que justement il y a un avenir pas forcment que sombre pour le docteur (et surtout qui finalement n'a pas forcement la "tombe" (je sais plus le nom) comme fin


Faire jouer un futur Docteur par un ancien acteur, a ouvre bien des possibilits de scnarios  ::ccool:: .
Je sentais venir quelque chose quand le 11 se disait qu'il voyait bien sa retraite comme conservateur de muse, mais je dois bien avouer que quand j'ai reconnu la voix de Tom Baker mon coeur s'est arrter une ou deux secondes  ::mouarf:: .

Sachant que lors du dernier pisode d'anniversaire (Les 5 Docteurs), le mme Tom Baker n'avait pas souhaiter participer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Five_Doctors


Pour ceux qui ont aussi vu sur la BBC le mini supplment fait par les autres anciens Docteurs  ( http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/doctor-w...doctors-reboot )
 ils ont repris le mme prtexte scnaristique mise en place pour justifier l'absence de Tom Baker.
On y dcouvre aussi le "pire secret" du Capitaine Jack  ::mouarf::

----------


## Alain B.

Petit sujet annexe:

Je viens de comprendre pourquoi j'ai beaucoup de mal avec la VF:
la distinction tutoiement/vouvoiement qui n'existe pas en VO, cela change beaucoup de choses ....

----------


## haraelendil

> Faire jouer un futur Docteur par un ancien acteur, a ouvre bien des possibilits de scnarios .


Je pense pas que a soit un docteur du future non plus, parce que le 11e a clairement l'air de le reconnatre... (enfin aprs, on est plus  un dtail prs hein ^^)

----------


## ManusDei

J'ai regard sur le site de France4, j'ai pas l'impression qu'ils vont diffuser l'pisode de nol pour nol.

Vous savez si il existe un moyen lgal de le voir le soir de nol ?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01n75m9

----------


## Lyche

la BBC :/

----------


## ManusDei

> la BBC :/


Je regarderais ce soir si ils font du streaming en direct. 
Apparemment il est possible de regarder certaines missions en streaming, mais diffr ou direct, aucune ide (et est-ce que c'est limit vers l'tranger ?).

----------


## tchize_

Heuu, t'allume ta tl commeun brave et tu la branche sur BBC one, pourquoi tu veux regarder en direct, en streaming, quelque chose qui passe sur ta tl  ::mouarf:: ?

----------


## ManusDei

Chez Bouygues, j'ai pas BBC One ( moins qu'il y ait bbc one sur la TNT ?).

Il y a un service de streaming sur le site de la BBC, et de chez moi il ne semble pas fonctionner  ::(:

----------


## tchize_

> Chez Bouygues, j'ai pas BBC One


 ::toutcasse:: 


Srieux? Je pensais pas qu'il y avait encore des cablo oprateur qui rduisaient leur offre de base  ce point. Il y a 20 ans, quand on avait encore les tubes cathodiques et le coax, avec seulement 20 chaines dispo, chez nous, il y avait la BBC one.... 

Je parie qu' cot il te fournissent MTV et NRJ  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

Pari gagn (parmi a centaine de chanes, pas de BBC One)   ::(:

----------


## tchize_

Tu veux que je mette ma webcam devant le BBC le jour de noel? Ca te drange pas le bruit du malaxeur  platre pendant ce temps l?

----------


## ManusDei

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!

----------


## tchize_

j'ai regard le programme de la bbc one ce matin, j'ai pas vu de dr Who dans la liste.... Y a vraiment eu un pisode de noel cette anne?  ::(:

----------


## Alain B.

> j'ai regard le programme de la bbc one ce matin, j'ai pas vu de dr Who dans la liste.... Y a vraiment eu un pisode de noel cette anne?


oui, dj dispo en torrent aux adresses habituelles...

Je sais enfin pourquoi le Tardis a explos  la fin de la saison 5  ::ccool:: 
Spoiler
Le Docteur aurait laisser couler le bain  ::roll:: 
Enfin c'est ce qu'il croyait...

Bon pisode, va falloir que je me le repasse en boucle deux ou trois semaines pour tout assimiler  ::mouarf:: 

PS:
j'ai bien aim la petite allusion  l'pisode spcial anniversaire des 20ans  ::aie::

----------


## Rachel

> oui, dj dispo en torrent aux adresses habituelles...


et en tlchargement direct aussi paraitrait-il. suffit de demander aux bonnes personnes  ::D: 

SInon, Patrick Duffy a encore fait du kk, la rgnration "a scier" compare  la prcdente.
 part l'apparition d'un personnage inattendue  la fin  ::oops::

----------


## ggnore

Une petite rfrence au docteur Who :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1O8fVG8_pk"]Eddsworld - Hide and Seek - YouTube[/ame]

C'est vrai qu'il a une baguette magique, un vaisseau magique et qu'il est lui mme magique, ce qui fait qu'il peut pas perdre. Mais qu'importe j'aime le ton et les scnariis de cette srie. Elle est  mes yeux plus subtile qu'il n'y parait.

----------


## Alain B.

Quelqu'un peut  m'expliquer la rfrence a Patrick Duffy  ?

----------


## Rachel

> Quelqu'un peut  m'expliquer la rfrence a Patrick Duffy  ?


Moffat: 

Duffy: 

oui bon la ressemblance est moyenne  ::oops::

----------


## Alain B.

... Moyenne c'est le mot  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bubu017

moui enfin pour le TARDIS ils disent qui c'est mais quand et comment ils auraient pu le faire
Je dois avouer qu'avec l'pisode des 20 ans a rentre un peu en contradiction avec le double pisode de la fin de Tennant non (ou j'ai pas tout compris ce qui est possible  :;):  )?

----------


## Alain B.

Ah mais il y a toujours une question sans rponse:
Qui est "la femme de la boutique" qui a donn le n de tlphone du TARDIS  Clara ?

----------


## Bubu017

quelle femme de la boutique ? dans quel pisode ? a me dit rien a

----------


## Rachel

> quelle femme de la boutique ? dans quel pisode ? a me dit rien a


premier pisode de la saison, Clara appelle le S.A.V. internet en 2013 et c'est le docteur qui rpond des annes en arrire ("Monseigneur, les cloches de St-Joan sonnent !"): 



> - Ou avez vous eu ce numro ?
> - C'est la femme de la boutique, elle m'a dit que vous tiez le meilleur dans le domaine !

----------


## Nhaps

J'en suis au dbut de la saison 6 !
J'avance  mon rythme.

Mais je n'arrive pas  trouver les pisodes d''inter saison'.
Donc bon c'est un peu gnant.

Mais j'ai ador la pandorica.

----------


## tchize_

> Mais je n'arrive pas  trouver les pisodes d''inter saison'.


Ha c'est balot, c'est pourtant trouvable directement sur tes plateformes de "pire tout pire" prfres  ::): 
Maintenant, si t'as cherch "dr who inter saison".....

----------


## Nhaps

> Ha c'est balot, c'est pourtant trouvable directement sur tes plateformes de "pire tout pire" prfres 
> Maintenant, si t'as cherch "dr who inter saison".....


Je ne les trouve pas sur 'C'est pas bien' 
Mais je rechercherai plus efficacement plus tard.

----------


## tchize_

Enfin rattrap mon retard au fait  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

Qu'est-ce que tu appelles intersaison ? L'pisode de Nol ? Ou les petites vidos de 5minutes de la BBC ?

(ah, la jupe, et les deux Amelia  ::salive::  )

----------


## Nhaps

> Qu'est-ce que tu appelles intersaison ? L'pisode de Nol ? Ou les petites vidos de 5minutes de la BBC ?
> 
> (ah, la jupe, et les deux Amelia  )


Ben les pisodes de nol, les pisodes spciaux.

Par exemple j'ai loup, l'invasion de Nol, enfin le dbut de saison 4 parle de ca, et je l'ai pas vu ^^
Et la transformation entre le 10eme et 11eme docteur, je l'ai loup aussi.
Donc quelques questions au dbut de chaque saison.

Recapitulation des questions de chaque dbut de saison.

Saison 4 : Invasion  Nol ?
Saison 5 : Heu mais c'est qui ce docteur ? Pourquoi il a des problemes avec son Tardis ?
Saison 6 : Heu mais pourquoi Emy, n'est pas avec le docteur au dbut l..?

----------


## tchize_

ben oui, faut les regarder dans l'ordre les pisodes.

T'inquite, j'ai mat toute la saison 7 en se demandant "mais pourquoi il dit tout le temps que un tel tait cens tre mort", ben oui on avait rat le *deuxime* pisode de noel (rahh les sournois) cas au milieu de cette saison l  ::mouarf:: 


wikipedia pour avoir les pisodes dans l'ordre, y a que a de vrai  ::mrgreen:: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...s#Ninth_Doctor

----------


## Rayek

Le pire c'est que dans les versions DVD, il n'y a pas tous les pisodes spciaux non plus ...

Saison 1 : 13 pisodes

- Manque l'invasion de nol

Saison 2 : 13 pisodes
Saison 3 : 13 pisodes + pisode de nol "Le mariage de Nol"
Saison 4 : 13 pisodes + pisode de nol "Une croisire autour de la Terre" avec Kylie Minogue"

- Manque les pisodes 
 14 : Cyber noel
 15 : Plante Morte
 16 : La conqute de Mars 
 17-18 La prophtie de Nol (Switch Docteur)

Saison 5 : 13 pisodes + Making Of

- Manque les mini pisodes Pond's Life

Saison 6 : 13 pisodes + pisodes de nol "Le fantme des nols passs"
Saison 7 : 13 pisodes +  "Le Docteur, la veuve et la fort de Nol" et "La dame de glace"

----------


## tchize_

> Le pire c'est que dans les versions DVD, il n'y a pas tous les pisodes spciaux non plus ...


Dans les coffrets de saisons tu veux dire? Ben oui, sont vendi  part  ::): 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Doctor-Who-C...waters+of+mars

----------


## Rayek

Oui je sais mais pas en VF pour le moment  ::cry::  (Oui je regarde en VF)

----------


## Lyche

> Oui je sais mais pas en VF pour le moment  (Oui je regarde en VF)


Sacrilge ! les intonations, les voix et mme les paroles sont juste...

----------


## tchize_

rien que les jeux de mots sont perdus en Franais  ::):  Si il n'y a pas en Franais, c'est probablement qu'aucune chaine franaise n'a demand de droits de diffusion....
Et puis, les petites pidoses, rve pas,  part  la tl, je pense pas qu'on les verra nulle part.


Au fait, qui a matt aussi les Torchwood et les aventures de Sahara Jeanne Smith? (Et la spin off K-9 pour les plus malades  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## ManusDei

Merci Rayek, il me manquait "Le Docteur, la veuve et la fort de Nol" (traduction pourrie du titre original, d'ailleurs).

----------


## tchize_

Quand je vous dit que a perd ses jeux de mots en Franais  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rayek

> rien que les jeux de mots sont perdus en Franais  Si il n'y a pas en Franais, c'est probablement qu'aucune chaine franaise n'a demand de droits de diffusion....
> Et puis, les petites pidoses, rve pas,  part  la tl, je pense pas qu'on les verra nulle part.
> 
> 
> Au fait, qui a matt aussi les Torchwood et les aventures de Sahara Jeanne Smith? (Et la spin off K-9 pour les plus malades )


Tu les trouves en VF (Les pidodes de la Saison 4 >= 14) sur des sites non officiel et France 4 les a mis en streaming sur leur site  un moment.

Sinon oui j'ai suivi Torchwood (c'est cette srie qui m'a fait chercher Dr Who  :;): )

----------


## Nhaps

> Quand je vous dit que a perd ses jeux de mots en Franais


Tu entends quoi par jeu de mot ?
Car bon mme en Vostfr on les perd si on ne matrise pas parfaitement l'anglais ?
Car il y a des expressions en anglais, si tu la connais pas, et bien tu comprends pas.

ex: the early bird catches the worm

Personnellement je regarde  99% du temps les sries en VOSTFR, mais l je regarde en FR, je sais que c'est moins bien mais en loccurrence l, on m'a oblig ^^

----------


## tchize_

Tu entends quoi par jeu de mot ?
Car bon mme en Vostfr on les perd si on ne matrise pas parfaitement l'anglais ?
[/quote]
Ha ben oui, mais moi je les regarde en vo st en, tu perd dj moins des jeu de mot. Et pas besoin de maitriser l'anglais, juste de le connaitre, pour rprer le jeu de mot avec Narnia dans un pisode appel:
The doctor, the widow and the wardrobe.  ::mouarf:: 


Ou quand il y a un conflit entre plusieurs personnages  qui connait mieux un sujet, qu'il touche le nez de son adversaire et dit:
"And who noze now?"




> Car il y a des expressions en anglais, si tu la connais pas, et bien tu comprends pas.
> 
> ex: the early bird catches the worm


Bof, je viens d'aller jeter un oeil  l'expression et, tu vois, sans savoir  la base ce qu'elle est cense vouloir dire, je la trouve trs explicite par elle mme, c'est le pendant de "l'avenir appartiens  ceux qui se lvent tt"  ::): 




> mais l je regarde en FR, je sais que c'est moins bien mais en loccurrence l, on m'a oblig ^^


Tappe l devant les Torchwood, qu'elle bave devant le Capitain Jack Harness  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Et pas besoin de maitriser l'anglais, juste de le connaitre, pour rprer le jeu de mot avec Narnia dans un pisode appel:
> The doctor, the widow and the wardrobe.


Et l'affiche de l'pisode fait penser  Narnia
(tiens, faudrait peut-tre que je me le regarde  nouveau, Narnia, puis La Boussole d'Or  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## tchize_

> Et l'affiche de l'pisode fait penser  Narnia
> (tiens, faudrait peut-tre que je me le regarde  nouveau, Narnia, puis La Boussole d'Or )


Et la boite avec le portail, et les enfant qu'on couronne, ....

----------


## Nhaps

> Et l'affiche de l'pisode fait penser  Narnia
> (tiens, faudrait peut-tre que je me le regarde  nouveau, Narnia, puis La Boussole d'Or )


Il me semble que j'ai vu la boussole d'or, c'est avec l'ours en armure ?
Mais il tait sens y avoir une suite non ? Car il me semble pas que la fin tait rellement une fin...

Pareil pour Narnia, il manque des films aussi.

Arriveront ils un jour ?

----------


## tchize_

> Il me semble que j'ai vu la boussole d'or, c'est avec l'ours en armure ?


Y a des armures dans Narnia? Je pensais n'avoir vu que des costumes avec du carton argent et des pe en mousse, ils ont vraiment fait cheap sur les effet spciaux l  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Y a des armures dans Narnia? Je pensais n'avoir vu que des costumes avec du carton argent et des pe en mousse, ils ont vraiment fait cheap sur les effet spciaux l


C'est une autre saga. ^^

----------


## ManusDei

> Il me semble que j'ai vu la boussole d'or, c'est avec l'ours en armure ?
> Mais il tait sens y avoir une suite non ? Car il me semble pas que la fin tait rellement une fin...


Il n'y en aura pas au cinma.
Au dbut tait Narnia, alias la Bible pour les enfants (avec Aslan qui est dieu, jsus et le saint esprit). Pullman a crit en quelque sorte un anti-Narnia, ce qui se voit peu dans le premier tome mais plus par la suite.
http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2002/j...ayfestival2002

Ce qui a fortement dplt  pas mal de lobbys religieux US (et ils sont puissants l-bas).

Spoilers :
Sur la fin, ils tuent dieu, qui tait devenu faible, un pantin contrl par quelques anges, et qui n'est pas un dieu, juste le premier tre vivant. Les deux hros (on rencontre le deuxime dans le tome 2) deviennent adultes par le sexe hors mariage, les sorcires sont sympa, les anges sont jaloux des humains car ils ont pas de corps et peuvent pas baiser, etc....

----------


## Lady

> Spoilers :
> Sur la fin, ils tuent dieu, qui tait devenu faible, un pantin contrl par quelques anges, et qui n'est pas un dieu, juste le premier tre vivant. Les deux hros (on rencontre le deuxime dans le tome 2) deviennent adultes par le sexe hors mariage, les sorcires sont sympa, les anges sont jaloux des humains car ils ont pas de corps et peuvent pas baiser, etc....


Ahhh !! mon mari a le livre faut absolument que je lui pique du coup !!! Moi qui ne savais pas quoi lire quand j'aurais fini entretien avec un vampire (trouver dans les encombrants de mon immeuble, y en a qui jette de ces trucs ...)

Bon j'ai eu les dvds docteur who pour nol en franais (je sais je sais...) sauf que ils ont russi a tout m'offrir sauf une saison (la 6). Mais j'ai pas de sous pour l'acheter tout de suite  ::cry::  ... Et donc si j'ai compris si je veux pouvoir tout regarder enfin dans le bon ordre il y a quelques pisodes spciaux qu'il faut que je me procure de manire moins "conventionnel".

----------


## Nhaps

Lady si tu ne sais pas quoi lire, je te conseille.

Les Chroniques de Krondor

C'est vraiment une histoire fantastique. Un peu entre Game of Thrones et le seigneur des anneaux.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ahhh !! mon mari a le livre faut absolument que je lui pique du coup !!! Moi qui ne savais pas quoi lire quand j'aurais fini entretien avec un vampire


Bravo, je l'avais mis en blanc pour que a soit difficilement lisible, l en quote c'est super lisible  ::mouarf::  
Je plussoie Nhaps, Krondor c'est vraiment cool.

----------


## Rachel

les pisodes "pond's life" ont t diffus sur france4.fr  ::):

----------


## Lady

> Lady si tu ne sais pas quoi lire, je te conseille.
> 
> Les Chroniques de Krondor
> 
> C'est vraiment une histoire fantastique. Un peu entre Game of Thrones et le seigneur des anneaux.



J'ai dj lu la partie guerre de la faille et trilogie de l'empire. J'aime beaucoup la trilogie de l'empire (au point de dj l'avoir relu plusieurs fois) par contre la premire partie j'en ai quasi pas de souvenir du coup je sais plus ce que j'en avait pens.

Aprs la diffrence viens peut tre du fait que la guerre de la faille j'ai lu en Franais et l'autre en anglais ... Et finalement je prfre franchement lire en anglais.

----------


## ManusDei

Certaines versions franaises sont coupes, le lire en anglais c'est plus sain  ::): 
(et hop, on a bien dtourn le topic, vous ne trouvez pas ?)

----------


## Nhaps

J'en suis  l'pisode S06E03.

J'ai bien recentr le sujet ?

J'ai bien aim 'le silence'

----------


## Bubu017

Le silence est sympa. Par contre il faut que tu attendes le dernier pisode de Nol pour savoir d'o ils viennent

----------


## Alain B.

> Le silence est sympa. Par contre il faut que tu attendes le dernier pisode de Nol pour savoir d'o ils viennent


J'ai souris  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rachel

Moffat qui arrive  rendre Nixon sympa  ::aie::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Trop d'pisodes avec des zombies, fantmes, monstres en tout genre, moi j'ai abandonn. a ressemble plus  une mnagerie que de la science fiction.

----------


## ManusDei

Meurs, hrtique !

----------


## Bubu017

des zombies ? des fantmes ? dans quels pisodes ? 
Aprs docteur Who pour tout comprendre il vaut mieux partir du dbut de la version 2005. Si tu prends en cours de route tu peux t'y perdre. De toute faon j'ai remarqu que c'est une sri que soit on adore soit on dteste

----------


## tchize_

j'avoue, des "fantome" il y a eu quelques pisode (mais toujours sous un aspect science fiction), mais des zombies.....

----------


## Nhaps

J'en suis  l'pisode S07E08 ( Cold Ward ) 
Ca avance ! J'ai t mu pour l'pisode de Manhattan, les anges c'est vraiment les monstres les plus styls !
Bon la petite nouvelle du docteur, elle est jolie mais alors son histoire ca va tre compliqu j'ai l'impression.

L'pisode avec la gosse qui chante, il entre dans mon top 5 assurment.

----------


## Alain B.

> Aprs docteur Who pour tout comprendre il vaut mieux partir du dbut de la version 2005. Si tu prends en cours de route tu peux t'y perdre. De toute faon j'ai remarqu que c'est une sri que soit on adore soit on dteste


HERETIQUE !!
Si tu veux tout comprendre il faut partir de la VRAIE saison 1, celle de 1963 !!
A quoi a sert d'avoir fait un pisode spcial 50ans : 2013 - 50 = 1963 pas 2005

Je me suis intress aux _classiques_  un peu tard et c'est mon plus grand regret quand j'imagine ce que j'ai loup car je ne connaissais ni Sarah Jane ni le Master dans leur retour.

Et, sans trop spoiler, le passage de Tom Baker  la fin de l'pisode spcial des 50 ans restera un de mes plus grands moments "Dr Who"  ::ccool:: 
Moment qui n'aurait eu aucun frisson si je n'avais pas vu les classiques.

----------


## Nhaps

> Et, sans trop spoiler, le passage de Tom Baker  la fin de l'pisode spcial des 50 ans restera un de mes plus grands moments "Dr Who" 
> Moment qui n'aurait eu aucun frisson si je n'avais pas vu les classiques.


Ah le vieu l ? C'est un ancien docteur non ? J'ai pens ca mais j'ai pas aim, ca fait un peu faux raccord  mon gout, certes ils peuvent pas faire autrement, mais bon  sa rgnration j'imagine qu'il avait pas cette tronche l. 
Ou j'ai rien compris et c'est fort possible aussi  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

J'ai commenc les anciens (la saison 1), c'est bien, mais c'est lent.

Et c'est plein des clichs de l'poque (mais a y est, j'ai vu les premiers pisodes avec les DA-LEKS !)

----------


## Bubu017

> HERETIQUE !!
> Si tu veux tout comprendre il faut partir de la VRAIE saison 1, celle de 1963 !!
> A quoi a sert d'avoir fait un pisode spcial 50ans : 2013 - 50 = 1963 pas 2005
> 
> Je me suis intress aux _classiques_  un peu tard et c'est mon plus grand regret quand j'imagine ce que j'ai loup car je ne connaissais ni Sarah Jane ni le Master dans leur retour.
> 
> Et, sans trop spoiler, le passage de Tom Baker  la fin de l'pisode spcial des 50 ans restera un de mes plus grands moments "Dr Who" 
> Moment qui n'aurait eu aucun frisson si je n'avais pas vu les classiques.


Pour Sarah-Jane et le master je dit vive wikipdia.
J'aimerais bien voir les tout premiers mais l'anglais et moi a fait deux et je suppose qu'ils sont assez chauds  trouver non ?

----------


## miaous

les premiers pisodes ont t perdu.
il en ont retrouver une partie .

----------


## ManusDei

> J'aimerais bien voir les tout premiers mais l'anglais et moi a fait deux et je suppose qu'ils sont assez chauds  trouver non ?


Facile  trouver chez des pirates, en VO sans sous-titres, mais ils parlent lentement (je suis rgulirement en seed dessus, sauras-tu me retrouver ?  ::aie:: ).

Il manque 106 pisodes, dissmins dans les anciennes saisons, dont certains ont t "reconstruits". J'ignore ce que a donne, j'en suis pas encore l  ::mrgreen::  

J'ai pas trouv de moyen lgal d'acheter les vieilles saisons.

----------


## tchize_

> quand j'imagine ce que j'ai loup car je ne connaissais ni Sarah Jane ni le Master dans leur retour.


en mme temps, elle apparait dans les avneture de sarah jane o tout est expliqu et elle apparait aussi dans les torchwood. A ce rythme, faut alterner torchwood et dr who pour tout comprendre  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

C'est quoi votre top 5 des pisodes de dc who ?

----------


## Rachel

> C'est quoi votre top 5 des pisodes de dc who ?


que 4, dsol  ::aie:: 

La fin des temps ( 1 et 2/2)
Le jour du Docteur
L'heure du Docteur

des titres en franais, juste pour embter les puristes  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jidefix

Salut tout le monde.
Je viens de me finir la saison 7, plus qu' voir l'pisode spcial!
Les pisodes pris sparment sont trs sympas, mais je la trouve beaucoup moins "prenante" qu'avant: pas d'pisode double, pas vraiment de trame de fond ("qui est Clara?", ouais, bon...), pas d'pisode "dramatique" (alors que l'ide d'un personnage dont la mort rpte est inluctable me plaisait beaucoup au dbut)... 
[C'est pas l'heure]Mention pas mal pour "les anges prennent manhattan", mais je trouve que la fin des Ponds aurait mrit un pisode double quand mme, la a fait un peu "tout est bien qui finit bien", et en 30 secondes "ah oui mais en fait non".[/C'est pas l'heure]
Bref elle me laissera pas un grand souvenir.

Et j'y vais de mon top 5 du coup  ::): 
1) "L'exprience finale", simplement parce que c'est mon premier DW, vu par hasard  la tl en zappant, et que j'ai tellement hallucin devant les poubelles  roulette et les hommes-cochons que j'ai accroch tout de suite  ::ccool:: 
2) "Drle de mort/Le docteur danse", pour l'ambiance sinistre et la dispute "mais qu'est ce que vous avez de sonique?!".
3) "Les anges pleureurs". CQFD.
4) Les trois derniers pisodes de la saison 3 (ya pas: un pisode triple bien men, ambiance fin du monde, a pte tout)
5) La conqute de mars, pour le docteur qui sort de son rle... pour le payer quasiment immdiatement.

Je ralise que je suis pas sympa avec Matt Smith... j'imagine que je reste nostalgique de Tennant  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

Pour ma part, les pisodes avec river song sont tous excellent.
Je sais pas ce que j'ai avec ce personnage, mais je l'adore, purement et simplement.

1- L'pisode o on apprends qui est River Song
2 - Le dernier pisode o on voie Face de Boe ( ville pollue )
3 - La fille qui attendait
4 - pisodes avec le matre.
5 - L'pisode des 50 ans


Mais bon j'ajouterai bien tous les pisodes o River est prsente ^^

Les monstre que je n'aiment pas trop sont les cybermen, je comprends pas pourquoi ils sont fort, je les trouve nuls, lents ^^

Dalek et anges pleureurs > ALL

----------


## Bebel

Pour ma part, pas forcment dans un ordre de prfrence.
si je devais en choisir 5 a serait :
- la fille du docteur
- La Conqute de Mars
- Le colocataire et l'autre pisode plus tard avec le gamin.
- La pandorica
- LAsile des Daleks & Enferms dans la toile

Voila a fait a peu prs 5.

----------


## Bubu017

Je dirais :
- la fille du docteur
- l'pisode du loup garou (rien que pour la rflexion  la fin sur la famille royale ^^)
- le deuxime pisode avec le colocataire
- les pisodes  la fin de la saison 4 (o on revoit Rose)
- les anges pleureurs (le tout premier l o on les dcouvre)

----------


## Rachel

oups ! J'avais Oubli Blink/"Les anges pleureurs"  ::oops::

----------


## tchize_

> C'est quoi votre top 5 des pisodes de dc who ?


Celui o il voyage dans le passCelui o il voyage dans le futureCelui o il a une compagne de voyageCelui o il joue l avec sont truc sonique

----------


## Alain B.

Il y en a beaucoup trop pour faire un top5 significatif

-Celui qui m'a bien secou  ::cry::  le 'final' d'Adric Compagnon des Docteurs 4 et 5
Je crois d'ailleurs que c'est la seule fois ou un tel vnement est arriv dans toutes les aventures du Dr (difficiles de pas spoiler)

-gense des Daleks ( pas sur du titre en VF) ou l'on voit le Dr n4 et Davros lors de la cration de la race des Daleks.
Le Docteur y fait un choix .... ::calim2::  

-le final de la librairie

-l'pisode des 50ans et l'pisode de Noel, ( j'ai du mal  les sparer)

-"Blink" premier pisode des anges pleureurs.

-End of Time (pisode 2) 

Une mention spciale pour la rvlation "Face de Bo"  la fin de la saison 3/2005.

----------


## Nhaps

Bon voil il me reste pu que l'pisode de Nol dernier  regarder  ::mouarf::

----------


## Alain B.

Dans mon top5 (y en plus de 5 mais Moffat compte encore plus mal que moi !) j'ajoute

- les deux mini pisodes "First night" et "Last Night" quelque part entre la saison 6 et la 7...

----------


## Nhaps

Ca y est j'ai tout vu !!!!

[SPOIL]
Moi qui pensai qu'il n'y avait pas de limite dans la regeneration des doctor....Donc celui l c'est bien le dernier ? Ou a chaque fois, il faudra qu'il prenne une petite dose ^^
Remarque ils sont que 13  sauver gallifrey.. pas 14 ni plus..

----------


## ManusDei

Rponse au spoil :
Non, il dit bien "12 nouvelles rgnrations" aprs avoir reu le "truc" de Gallifrey, donc c'est reparti pour au moins 13 nouveaux docteurs

----------


## Alain B.

> Dans mon top5 (y en plus de 5 mais Moffat compte encore plus mal que moi !) j'ajoute
> 
> - les deux mini pisodes "First night" et "Last Night" quelque part entre la saison 6 et la 7...


J'ai re trouv ..

----------


## Rachel

http://www.addictomovie.com/doctor-w...dictomovie.com




> La srie anglaise bien connue,  Doctor Who  a ft ses 50 ans le 23 novembre dernier.
> Voici une news importante pour les fans.
> La date de diffusion franaise de lpisode de Nol est enfin arrive :
> Le samedi 22 mars sur france 4.


Nol en mars  ::mouarf::

----------


## Tillo

Merci pour l'info  ::): 
ils vont le passer  quelle heure ?

----------


## Rachel

http://tvmag.lefigaro.fr/programme-t...octor-who.html 20h45  ::):

----------


## Alain B.

Pour le plaisir

----------


## AdmChiMay

Je suis tomb sur un livre au titre vocateur :
Solutions For The TARDIS Stabilization Problem

Jusqu'o ira-t-on ?

----------


## ManusDei

Aot.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01zp3cd

----------


## ManusDei

Diffusion du premier pisode de la saison 8 ce soir, un peu partout dans le monde mais apparemment pas en France  ::(:

----------


## Alain B.

Lger spoiler de l'pisode d'hier
...
J'ai rv ou la gardienne du paradis a nomm le Docteur son "BoyFriend" ?
...

Jusque la j'aime bien le n 12, pourvu que a dure

----------


## Katyucha

Spoiler pas les gars... on est beaucoup je pense  attendre les fastsub

----------


## Bubu017

fastsub ?

Sinon  voir ce que va donner ce docteur dans le futur, je trouve que leur premier pisode n'est jamais le meilleur ( mon humble avis), et l il est sympa mais sans plus. A votre vais est-ce qu'il sera tar ? triste ? blas ? colreux ?

----------


## ManusDei

@Alain B. : tu ne rves pas.
@Katyucha : dispo depuis dimanche matin sur addic7ed.

Pour l'instant c'est un dbut correct sans plus, ils posent pas mal de choses pour la suite, reste  voir la suite pour juger.
Le 12me me fait penser au 1er, avec son ddain pour les humains (en plus du fait qu'il soit plus vieux que les 9 10 et 11).

----------


## Alain B.

LA citation du jour : (pas de spoiler) mais il faut le contexte pour comprendre :



> Fantastic idea for a movie
> Terrible idea for a proctologist


J'en rie encore  ::ptdr::

----------


## vanity59

Surprenant de voir des gens parler de cette super srie ici.
Personnellement, je suis fan !

maintenant ou jamais film entier franais

----------


## Lyche

Je vais faire un tit spoil concernant le nouveau docteur!

J'aime beaucoup! il a ct pos, rflchis et surtout plus mature que ne l'avaient les 3 derniers et je dois dire que a donne une profondeur certaine au personnage. Pour le moment Peter Capaldi me convient parfaitement  ::): 

[spoil]

Je constate aussi qu'il risque d'y avoir une histoire concernant le choix du visage, puisqu'il se rappel l'avoir vu, et se demande pourquoi "ce visage".

Pour rappel,  ceux qui ne s'en souviennent pas, Peter Capaldi avait interprt le pre de la fille voyante dans l'pisode de Pompe. Famille que le docteur sauve sous l'impulsion de Dona lors du premier pisode de la saison 4. "Les feux de Pompe"
[/spoil]

----------


## Nhaps

Ah exact Lyche...

J'ai toujours cru que c'tait le matre des esclaves de la srie Spartacus de la saison 1  ::aie::

----------


## Alain B.

Nouveau cri de guerre :




> I'm the Doctor, and this, is my spoon

----------


## Bubu017

trs sympathique le dernier pisode "Listen", il y a une de ces ambiances

Je trouve que Moffat a eu une bonne ide de revenir  des pisodes one-shot au lieu d'une saison  l'amricaine, on revient vers la qualit (je dois avouer que je ne suis pas fan de la dernire saison avec Amy, le silence, et River, trop d'pisodes inutiles)

----------


## Lyche

A la base, les saisons Dr Who, ce sont des pisodes sans rapports les uns avec les autres, mais ayant un fil rouge rsolu en fin de saison. La plus parlante reste la saison 4, avec la distillation des informations quant-aux plantes disparues.

J'ai trouv un peu regretable de la part de Moffat de se lancer dans des dlires inexplicables (qu'Est-ce qui  provoque l'explosion du TARDIS?)

J'ai trouv aussi assez spciale la rsolution de l'nigme de la faille temporelle qui suit Emy... Je ne vois pas le rapport entre Emy et Galifrey  ::koi:: 

Bref, j'avoue avoir t plus emball par Matt Smith et le couple Gilian/Darvill qui, pour moi, m'a dgag beaucoup d'motion (The Angels Takes Manathan m'a fait lcher des larmes, et a continue quand je le revois) que par les scnarios assez (trop?) dcousus de Moffat.

Mais, Moffat, fait du Moffat...

----------


## ManusDei

Pareil, je prfrais les scnarios de Russel T Davies.

----------


## Lyche

> Pareil, je prfrais les scnarios de Russel T Davies.


Rah! tellement... Enfin... en ce qui concerne Dr Who! Parce que c'est lui qui s'est charg de raliser le spin-off ( anagramme ) Torchwood... et bonjour la catastrophe  ::?:

----------


## ManusDei

> Rah! tellement... Enfin... en ce qui concerne Dr Who! Parce que c'est lui qui s'est charg de raliser le spin-off ( anagramme ) Torchwood... et bonjour la catastrophe


Bad Wolf ! 
J'ai pas vu Torchwood, c'est sur ma liste (malgr des retours mitigs), quand j'aurais fini la saison1 de Dr Who, que je regarde trs lentement (parce que bon, les annes 60, c'est pas tout  fait le mme style).

----------


## Bubu017

En fait, j'ai commenc  supporter Torchwood aprs avoir vu le capitaine Jack Harkness dans DrWho. Sinon comment dire on a envie de baffer tous ses collgues. J'ai vu que les deux derniers pisodes de la saison 3 (ayant 5 pisodes) et a m'a suffit. Quant  la saison 4 j'ai vu le dbut et bof bof. et dire qu'on trouve plus facilement les DVD de Torchwood aux DVD de DW ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> et dire qu'on trouve plus facilement les DVD de Torchwood aux DVD de DW


C'est parce qu'il y a moins de demande justement  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

En y repensant, quelqu'un  dj vu des pisodes de Sarah Jane Smith?

----------


## Bubu017

J'ai vu les deux premires saisons et c'est sympa. C'est pour un public un peu plus jeune par contre. J'aurais bien voulu voir la suite (saison 3) mais je ne l'ai jamais trouve en vostfr

----------


## Lyche

si certains veulent, je connais un endroit o ils sont tous l (les 5 saisons)

----------


## Alain B.

Joli hommage au Brigadier ...

----------


## AdmChiMay

Vu dans la page de remerciements d'une thse :




> Et pour finir, je ne peux oublier de remercier le Docteur, qui a permis indirectement l'aboutissement
> de ce travail en empchant depuis son T.A.R.D.I.S. l'extermination du peuple de la Terre
> par les Daleks (un certain nombre de fois).


Pour ceux qui veulent vrifier :
Thse de Benjamin Canou, _Programmation Web Type_, le 4 octobre 2011  l'Universit Pierre et Marie Curie.
Trs intressante au demeurant, amha.

----------


## ManusDei

J'ai vu la conclusion de la saison 8 hier, c'tait trs moyen en fait.
Plein de choses inexpliques (illogiques ?), c'est dommage car j'aime beaucoup le nouveau Docteur.

----------


## Lyche

J'aime bien Capaldi, j'ai un peu plus de mal avec Clara, les controlfreak a me met hors de moi...
Et... j'ai une aversion de plus en plus marque pour Moffat.
Depuis qu'il fait des scnario pour la srie, sans mme le savoir avant de voir l'pisode, j'ai toujours trouv qu'il tait  la masse.
  - Incohrences
  - Oublis
  - pisodes brouillons qui semblent aller nul part. (silence in the Library n'est pas un bon double pisode pour moi)
  - les anges, qu'il a lui mme cr, sont,  chaque fois, dcrits avec de nouvelles rgles...

Bref, la prochaine saison est ma "dernire chance". Si il ne s'amliore pas, je pense que je ne regarderais simplement plus la srie tant que Moffat sera aux commandes...

----------


## ManusDei

Un peu pareil.

C'est dommage car quand il fait un pisode "indpendant" a va, mais cette manie de vouloir une grande trame pour chaque saison pourrit le tout  chaque fois.

----------


## Nhaps

J'ai bien aim la fin de la saison, bien que le cot pique n'tait pas trop prsent, et la trame qu'ils ont voulu mettre en place pour cette saison n'est pas si gnial que a.

[SPOIL]
Par contre j'ai pas compris le dlire de mettre les yeux de Clara dans le gnrique ? C'tait vident qu'elle faisait exprs de se faire passer pour le Docteur.
[/SPOIL]

----------


## Lyche

J'ai un pote qui tait choqu par une chose. C'est l'incroyable capacit de Clara  parler au docteur comme si c'tait un clbard... J'avoue qu'une personne age de plus de 2000ans et qui se laisse dominer par une gamine.. a laisse tout chose je trouve.

Les menaces, la "violence" avec laquelle elle traite le docteur me laisse vraiment pas indiffrent (et surtout pas dans le bon sens).

Si j'ai bien compris, c'tait le dernier pisode avec Clara... Qui fini sur un mensonge de part et d'autre.. je trouve a nul.


Pour ce qui est de la trame sur la dure, il y a toujours eu a. Bad wolf dans la saison 1 a t rcurent jusqu' Donna ! mais c'tait bien plac, pas forcment brouillon comme le fait si bien Moffat et surtout... c'tait justifi.. L, on a l'impression d'tre dans Bleach -_- tout se fait sans justification et c'est juste naze. C'est pas les 3 images qui se battent en duel pour expliquer pourquoi Clara est dans le TARDIS qui vont me satisfaire sur cette nouvelle gnration de cybermen qui laissent l'hte intacte... et sur comment le Master s'est rgnr en femme aprs avoir t emport (ou tu?) lors du double pisode "End of the Universe"... Bref... Je songe  trouver une nouvelle srie (Marvel Agent of Shield est pas trop mal  ::aie:: )

----------


## ManusDei

Tu spoiles tout l pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore vu  ::):

----------


## Lyche

certes, j'ai pas fait gaffe  ::?:

----------


## Katyucha

*ATTENTION SPOIL* 


*ATTENTION SPOIL* 





*T 'est vraiment sur ????*




*ATTENTION SPOIL* 
Ce n'est pas le matre en femme qui m'a choqu ou encore les cybermens, toujours heureux de les voir ceux l mais plutt la transformation de Clara, qui devient de plus en plus agressive. Certes, l'amour qu'elle porte pour Pink passe au dessus de son amour pour le Docteur mais pour une fois, il y avait la possibilit de faire une sorte de fin tranquille, sans conflit et non... faut toujours du conflit, de la complexit :/
Les histoires One-Shot sont bien : la fort de Londres, Kill the Moon, L'orient Express....etc mais j'ai l'impression que Moffat ne savait pas quoi faire comme fin / fil rouge... Il y aurait toujours eu moyen de faire une fin simple avec Clara : Elle choisit Pink plutt que le Docteur, Impossible Girl devient la fille range.
Clara, j'adorais mais ces deux derniers pisodes pourissent la fin de ce compagnon, alors que d'autres ont eu de superbe fin (comme Donna...)

----------


## Bubu017

+1
Clara tait sympa mais l avec Capaldi elle fait que s'engueuler.
Par contre Pink tait insupportable. Il aime pas le docteur pourquoi ? parce que cette branque a butt un gosse quand il tait soldat du coup c'est de la faute des suprieurs. Faut pas oublier que le mec qu'il dteste a sauv la terre quelques fois, on peut lui pardonner de tre quelques fois un connard.
Sinon sur cette saison,  part le fil rouge, j'ai bien aim les pisodes one shot mais comme vous dites faudrait arrter Moffat. Franchement aprs quelques saisons il pourrait donner la main  quelqu'un d'autre histoire de voir

----------


## Nhaps

Aprs peut tre que Clara n'a jamais bien pris la transformation du docteur.
Et c'est pour cela que dans cette saison son comportement envers lui augmente puis diminue.

J'essaye de trouver une excuse pour Clara... Mais bon pour Pink par contre, il servait  rien celui l.

----------


## Bubu017

Pink je pensais qu'il servirait d'excuse pour le dpart de Clara mais il semblerait qu'elle reste, elle sera l pour au moins l'pisode de Nol

----------


## Nhaps

Aucune raction sur l'pisode de Nol ? Je l'ai trouv sympa mais sans plus.

----------


## Lyche

Figure toi que je ne l'ai pas encore vu. Je pense faire a ce week end.

Je te dirais ce que j'en pense  ce moment l  ::):

----------


## rikemSen

Si si si, raction  l'pisode de Nol : Il est bien. Il est pas fou, il est pas nul. Il est bien. Il ne vaut pas celui de la saison 6 ou 7 (je sais plus) avec les deux gamins et la mre dans la fort;  mon got. De toute faon, globalement, j'aime beaucoup moins la saison 8 par rapport aux autres. Il faut dire aussi que Tennant et Smith ont mis la barre vraiment haute!

----------


## ManusDei

Ben c'est du Moffat.
J'aime beaucoup le nouveau docteur, mais les scnarios de Moffat a commence un peu  me faire chier, je trouve qu'on en a largement fait le tour.

----------


## Insistvolont

> J'ai vu les deux premires saisons et c'est sympa. C'est pour un public un peu plus jeune par contre. J'aurais bien voulu voir la suite (saison 3) mais je ne l'ai jamais trouve en vostfr



Comme tu as dit, il est vraiment digne de revoir !

----------


## Tillo

Bonjour,

Vendredi dernier, j'ai enfin vu les premiers pisodes avec le nouveau docteur. 

Je pensais que prendre la relve des 2 derniers serait difficile, mais au final Capaldi s'en sort trs bien !
Peut-tre que je n'ai rien compris  ::calim2::  mais pour la premire fois j'ai l'impression d'avoir en face de moi un docteur qui doute et qui n'est plus le monsieur-je-sais-tout qu'taient les prcdents.
Mon seul regret c'est que Clara soit encore l... je ne l'apprcie pas trop, j'ai l'impression que ses yeux vont sortir de sa tte et comme a a t dit prcdemment, elle manque un peu trop de respect vis  vis du docteur.
Qu'elle essaie de se rgnrer une dizaine de fois et ensuite elle pourra faire la maligne !

----------


## Bubu017

et tu verras par la suite, les liens entre les deux ne sont pas du mme type qu'avant et c'est a qui est intressant. J'aime bien Clara car elle ne suit pas forcment aveuglement le docteur, elle sengueule un peu avec lui comme le faisait Donna. mais par la suite tu vas oublier Clara pour dtester un autre personnage

----------


## eliniel

L'volution de la relation clara-docteur est bien pense.
Personnellement j'ai bien aim le nouveau docteur, mais la seconde moiti de la saison 8 m'a du niveau pisodes.
Les scnarios taient un peu trop bateau.

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.journaldugeek.com/2015/03...ms-doctor-who/
L'actrice qui joue Arya Stark dans Trne de Fer rejoindra la srie dans la saison 9.
On ne sait pas trop  quel point le personnage sera prsent ou important.

Y a des gens qui ont comment que l'article contenait du spoil sur TdF, perso je trouve pas mais bon, c'est  vos risques et prils.

----------


## Zirak

> Y a des gens qui ont comment que l'article contenait du spoil sur TdF, perso je trouve pas mais bon, c'est  vos risques et prils.


Bah le seul spoil, c'est que tu sais que des personnages importants vont mourir ds le premier pisode de la saison et donc tu n'as plus la surprise, enfin encore que, puisqu'on ne sait pas qui, mais peut-tre que cela brise un peu le suspens pour certains, et qu'au lieu d'tre un peu pris au dpourvu lors de la mort de ces personnages, certains vont tre tout l'pisode  s'attendre  ce qu'il arrive quelque chose et  se demander  chaque apparition  l'image, si c'est un tel ou un tel qui va claquer dans les 5mns qui suivent.

Perso je m'enfiche, vu que je connais dj les grandes trames via les bouquins, mais je peux comprendre que cela gche un peu le plaisir de certains, surtout quand cela fait 1 an que tu attends la reprise de la diffusion  ::aie::

----------


## Bubu017

Beaucoup d'articles ont t crits sur a mais j'ai envie de dire : et alors ? c'est pas non plus Tom Cruise ou Marion Cottillard (je dconne), sauf si c'est pour en faire un nouveau compagnon et remplacer Clara mais ils auraient fait plus de pub en ce sens  mon avis

----------


## Lyche

> Bah le seul spoil, c'est que tu sais que des personnages importants vont mourir ds le premier pisode de la saison et donc tu n'as plus la surprise, enfin encore que, puisqu'on ne sait pas qui, mais peut-tre que cela brise un peu le suspens pour certains, et qu'au lieu d'tre un peu pris au dpourvu lors de la mort de ces personnages, certains vont tre tout l'pisode  s'attendre  ce qu'il arrive quelque chose et  se demander  chaque apparition  l'image, si c'est un tel ou un tel qui va claquer dans les 5mns qui suivent.
> 
> Perso je m'enfiche, vu que je connais dj les grandes trames via les bouquins, mais je peux comprendre que cela gche un peu le plaisir de certains, surtout quand cela fait 1 an que tu attends la reprise de la diffusion


T'attends pas  retrouver 100% de l'histoire. Les scnaristes prennent de plus en plus de liberts. Notamment ct dcs de personnages.

----------


## Zirak

> T'attends pas  retrouver 100% de l'histoire. Les scnaristes prennent de plus en plus de liberts. Notamment ct dcs de personnages.


Je sais bien, j'avais remarqu :p

Aprs il ne faut pas oublier non plus, que eux, mme si elle n'est pas encore crite, connaissent dj la fin, donc, les dcs que l'on a pas encore vu dans les bouquins, ne sont peut-tre qu'une nime de leur libert au niveau du droulement des vnements, mais pas forcment des morts "supplmentaires", a on ne le saura qu'une fois le livre termin  ::aie::

----------


## Tillo

Et voil... de votre faute, je vais tre oblig d'acheter les romans...

----------


## Lyche

> Je sais bien, j'avais remarqu :p
> 
> Aprs il ne faut pas oublier non plus, que eux, mme si elle n'est pas encore crite, connaissent dj la fin, donc, les dcs que l'on a pas encore vu dans les bouquins, ne sont peut-tre qu'une nime de leur libert au niveau du droulement des vnements, mais pas forcment des morts "supplmentaires", a on ne le saura qu'une fois le livre termin


Techniquement tu as raison. Sauf que martin n'est pas all jusque dans ce dtails et surtout, il a parl de ce "got du sang" qu'on les metteurs en scne de la srie tl en disant "ils sont pire que moi!" lors d'une rcente interview
http://www.allocine.fr/article/fiche...=18639889.html

Cordialement  ::):

----------


## Alain B.

Pour info:
http://www.clubic.com/mag/culture/ac...octor-who.html

----------


## Lady

Regarder l'pisode de Nol de la saison 8 en ayant une sinusite d'un seul cot et donc mal  une tempe ...  ::ptdr::    Vais je me rveiller ?

----------


## ManusDei

Vite, regarde un miroir, est-ce que tu es vieille ?

----------


## Tillo

Alors ? tu t'es rveill finalement ?

----------


## Bubu017

Petit sondage : qui trouve bien la voix franaise du nouveau docteur ?
Je trouve que cette fois ils se sont rats et ont pris une voix trop jeune qui ne correspond pas au personnage

----------


## Nhaps

> Petit sondage : qui trouve bien la voix franaise du nouveau docteur ?
> Je trouve que cette fois ils se sont rats et ont pris une voix trop jeune qui ne correspond pas au personnage


EXTERMINER EXTERMINER EXTERMINER

Rien que pour a, non merci le franais =)

----------


## Lady

> Alors ? tu t'es rveill finalement ?


Non mais j'ai plus mal. J'ai peut tre le cerveau liqufi. (a expliquerais certaine conneries que j'ai faite aujourd'hui ...)

----------


## ManusDei

Je regarde en anglais en gnral, mais je trouve qu'en franais a passe.

----------


## Bubu017

> EXTERMINER EXTERMINER EXTERMINER
> 
> Rien que pour a, non merci le franais =)


d'habitude j'ai pas de mal avec le franais, au contraire c'est plus cool de regarder sans devoir lire des sous-titres mais l .....  ::vomi::

----------


## Tillo

Vous regardez avec ou sans les sous-titres ?
J'ai bien envie d'essayer la VO mais j'ai peur que mon niveau d'anglais ne soit pas suffisant.

----------


## Nhaps

> Vous regardez avec ou sans les sous-titres ?
> J'ai bien envie d'essayer la VO mais j'ai peur que mon niveau d'anglais ne soit pas suffisant.


Sous titre franais ou anglais. suivant les disponibilits (mais  90% en franais)

----------


## Tillo

OK. Merci.

----------


## ManusDei

> Vous regardez avec ou sans les sous-titres ?
> J'ai bien envie d'essayer la VO mais j'ai peur que mon niveau d'anglais ne soit pas suffisant.


VO, sous-titres fr pour madame. 
Tu as essay en sous-titres anglais pour voir si a passait ? Tu n'as pas l'effort de comprhension orale  faire donc c'est largement plus simple que sans sous-titres.

----------


## Lyche

les dialogues ne sont pas si compliqus, mme en anglais. Et c'est un trs bon entrainement parce que c'est pas une srie avec des jurons tous les 3 mots.

En ce qui concerne les voix, j'ai dtest la voix de D.Tenant, je n'ai vu qu'un pisode, pendant 40secondes, quand j'ai entendu la voix Fr, j'ai zapp...

Je crois que je fais un blocage sur les doubles FR des sries  ::?:  je n'aime juste aucune srie en doublage Franais

----------


## Tillo

> VO, sous-titres fr pour madame. 
> Tu as essay en sous-titres anglais pour voir si a passait ? Tu n'as pas l'effort de comprhension orale  faire donc c'est largement plus simple que sans sous-titres.


C'est la comprhension orale qui me pose problme. Je crois que je vais essayer avec les sous-titres en anglais.

----------


## macslan

Pour moi en V.O. sur la BBC voir VOSTO (ou je suis c'est inclue dans l'offre tl) et il y a des accents dans d'autre truc ou je suis oblig  mettre les STs anglais (mme ma mre qui est no-zlandaise doit les mettre)

Sinon en V.F sur les chaines francophones et des fois les voix VO font bizarre quand on a l'habitude de la V.F.

----------


## eliniel

Pour moi c'est version Originale Sous-Titre. (franais de prfrence, voir anglais dans certaines sries)

----------


## MichelPlatini

la twittosphre s'affole et aucun message ? bah bah bah, navrant  ::calim2:: 






en "spoiler" videmment  ::mouarf::  : River Song sur twitter

----------


## MichelPlatini

au revoir Clara : http://metro.co.uk/2015/09/16/jenna-.../?ito=facebook

----------


## Bubu017

j'ai vu a aussi. Esprons que le nouveau compagnon soit aussi bien. Ce serait cool que ce soit le "mari" de Clara qui devienne le nouveau compagnon  ::D:  (je plaisante, je vous rassure)

----------


## Lyche

> j'ai vu a aussi. Esprons que le nouveau compagnon soit aussi bien. Ce serait cool que ce soit le "mari" de Clara qui devienne le nouveau compagnon  (je plaisante, je vous rassure)


Et bien,  je connais pleins de gens qui dtestent Clara pour l'irrespect flagrant qu'elle montre envers le docteur.

Sincrement, parfois elle lui parle comme si c'tait un clbard et j'avoue que a a tendance  me tendre..

----------


## ManusDei

> j'ai vu a aussi. Esprons que le nouveau compagnon soit aussi bien. Ce serait cool que ce soit le "mari" de Clara qui devienne le nouveau compagnon  (je plaisante, je vous rassure)


J'aimerais bien, il tait bien ce personnage  ::): 
Et Clara, bah sans plus en fait, je la trouve moins intressante que les autres.

----------


## Lyche

::haha::  j'adore John Barrowman

----------


## Zirak

> j'adore John Barrowman


Malcolm Merlyn !  ::aie::

----------


## Bubu017

> J'aimerais bien, il tait bien ce personnage 
> Et Clara, bah sans plus en fait, je la trouve moins intressante que les autres.


Comme quoi, l'apprciation des compagnons divergent bien selon les gens. (sauf pour Martha pour laquelle je connais peu de gens qui l'aimaient bien). Mais j'aimais bien son run clever boy  Clara ^^. En fait, elle est devenue un peu moins bien ds qu'elle a t avec Pink et le changement de docteur avec lequel elle ne s'entendait pas (et pourtant un vieux con, c'est cool, a change) 
Enfin bref, a sert  rien de s'en faire, on verra bien  ::P:

----------


## Alain B.

Le premier pisode de la saison 9 est sorti hier...

Dans l'ensemble j'ai ador, particulirement les 5 premires minutes (le "gamin" j'aime bien les suprises et la j'ai t servi) ainsi que la squence "ptage de plomb du docteur" qui me rappelle le 10ieme docteur (mon favorit)...

----------


## Nhaps

J'ai ador cet pisode, clairement la saison commence bien.

----------


## Lyche

Je regarderais ce soir. Vos avis sembles positifs, c'est bien.  ::):

----------


## Bubu017

a a dj commenc ? cool je sais ce que je vais regarder ce soir. on sait si la saison a va tre 12 pisodes ou 2*6 comme ils avaient fait une fois ?

----------


## Lyche

> a a dj commenc ? cool je sais ce que je vais regarder ce soir. on sait si la saison a va tre 12 pisodes ou 2*6 comme ils avaient fait une fois ?


2*6 pour faire durer le plaisir...
Personnellement j'aime pas cette formule et surtout... Moffat est encore une fois trop brouillon pour moi.

La seule partie que j'ai apprci, c'est Da Big Anachronisme !

----------


## ManusDei

> Moffat est encore une fois trop brouillon pour moi.


Ca tombe bien, j'ai lu qu'il arrte Dr Who pour se consacrer  Sherlock  ::):

----------


## Lyche

> Ca tombe bien, j'ai lu qu'il arrte Dr Who pour se consacrer  Sherlock


HOOO tu me fais trop plaisir... En mme temps, la BBC voit son audience diminuer depuis qu'il a pris seul la direction de la srie.. Je comprends pas pourquoi c'est pas eux qui le font partir..

----------


## Alain B.

La suite hier soir ..

La fin du tournevis sonique ?

----------


## macslan

> La suite hier soir ..
> 
> La fin du tournevis sonique ?


on sais jamais meilleurs les googles sonic sunglasses sympa 

Explain Explain :-D 

J'ai ador la scne dans les gouts

pas de balise spoil ?

----------


## Nhaps

[spoil de niveau 1/10]

"Vous vous demandez surement comment j'ai eu cette tasse de th..je suis le docteur, acceptez le" 

Simplement norme ^^

[/spoil de niveau 1/10]

----------


## macslan

> [spoil de niveau 1/10]
> 
> "Vous vous demandez surement comment j'ai eu cette tasse de th..je suis le docteur, acceptez le" 
> 
> Simplement norme ^^
> 
> [/spoil de niveau 1/10]


Oui et puis dans la premire partie non mais dans des dcennies cette blague fera un carton, Dude

----------


## Lyche

pas trop de spoil please, pas pu le voir je suis en dplacement  ::cry::

----------


## Alain B.

Un peu du par le n3

Spoil :
On parie que c'est le docteur dans le sarcophage ? 
/spoil

----------


## Bubu017

C'est possible. mais je suis content qu'on revienne sur un format d'histoires sur deux pisodes au lieu d'une histoire sur toute une saison. Moffat est meilleur dans les trucs courts, par exemple les anges, Sherlock.

----------


## Lyche

> C'est possible. mais je suis content qu'on revienne sur un format d'histoires sur deux pisodes au lieu d'une histoire sur toute une saison. Moffat est meilleur dans les trucs courts, par exemple les anges, Sherlock.



Mais la srie a toujours eu un fil conducteur sur une voir plusieurs saisons avec un dnouement dans les 2/3 derniers pisodes. Pourquoi changer ce qui donne un attrait et une profondeur  la srie?

De toute faon il y a dj eu des lments pos sur un fil conducteur (la fille de la proclamation de l'ombre (Ep.1)voque un truc et en gnrale c'est pas annodin ce qu'elle dit)

----------


## Nhaps

> Mais la srie a toujours eu un fil conducteur sur une voir plusieurs saisons avec un dnouement dans les 2/3 derniers pisodes. Pourquoi changer ce qui donne un attrait et une profondeur  la srie?
> 
> De toute faon il y a dj eu des lments pos sur un fil conducteur (la fille de la proclamation de l'ombre (Ep.1)voque un truc et en gnrale c'est pas annodin ce qui se dit)


Ca tourne beaucoup autour de la mort cette saison... j'ai peur :o

----------


## Lyche

> Ca tourne beaucoup autour de la mort cette saison... j'ai peur :o


Dj la saison dernire  ::?:

----------


## Bubu017

> Mais la srie a toujours eu un fil conducteur sur une voir plusieurs saisons avec un dnouement dans les 2/3 derniers pisodes. Pourquoi changer ce qui donne un attrait et une profondeur  la srie?
> 
> De toute faon il y a dj eu des lments pos sur un fil conducteur (la fille de la proclamation de l'ombre (Ep.1)voque un truc et en gnrale c'est pas annodin ce qu'elle dit)


oui la srie a toujours eu un fil conducteur (du genre BadWolf qui faisait des clins d'oeil) mais les pisodes restaient assez indpendants. j'ai trouv qu'avec Moffat les clins d'oeil ptaient l'oeil ce qui faisait que certaines pisodes taient moyens (du genre celui avec les clones en chair)

----------


## Lyche

> oui la srie a toujours eu un fil conducteur (du genre BadWolf qui faisait des clins d'oeil) mais les pisodes restaient assez indpendants. j'ai trouv qu'avec Moffat les clins d'oeil ptaient l'oeil ce qui faisait que certaines pisodes taient moyens (du genre celui avec les clones en chair)


Bizarrement, j'ai bien aim les clones de chair  ::aie:: .

Mais oui, Moffat n'est pas trs subtil. De toute faon, il suffit de lire le topic pour comprendre ce que je pense de Moffat  ::aie:: 
Mme le double pisode "Silence in the Library" ne fait pas parti de mon top 10 alors  que c'est un double pisode trs apprci

----------


## Nhaps

J'aime les pisodes de Moffat car ils sont souvent rvlateur et font avancer les connaissances que l'on peut avoir du Docteur. Aprs si ils sont bien tournes ou pas, il me suffit de faire des grosses revelations pour apprcier  ::): 

Et puis c'est lui qui a crer les anges pleureurs non ? Rien que pour cela il a mon estime infini ^^


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_..._Peter_Capaldi

il y a dj les dates de sorties et galement les titres de prochains pisodes.

Episode de Noel avec !!!!!!!!!!!! OUI OUI OUI OUI OUI OUI

----------


## Lyche

> J'aime les pisodes de Moffat car ils sont souvent rvlateur et font avancer les connaissances que l'on peut avoir du Docteur. Aprs si ils sont bien tournes ou pas, il me suffit de faire des grosses revelations pour apprcier 
> 
> Et puis c'est lui qui a crer les anges pleureurs non ? Rien que pour cela il a mon estime infini ^^
> 
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_..._Peter_Capaldi
> 
> il y a dj les dates de sorties et galement les titres de prochains pisodes.
> 
> Episode de Noel avec !!!!!!!!!!!! OUI OUI OUI OUI OUI OUI


Je veux bien qu'il ai cr les anges, et j'adore la crature. Mais  chaque fois qu'il s'en sert il rajoute un truc qui concorde pas  ce qui avait t fait auparavant...
Exemple : Dans le double pisode "Planet of the angels" il dclare, et montre que "l'image d'un ange devient elle mme un ange". Alors que dans l'pisode avec Martha et Sally Sparrow on voit clairement qu'elle a la photo d'un ange...

J'ai ador l'pisode Angel Takes Manhatan, c'est peut-tre, avec "la mort de rose" un des moments les plus mouvants de la srie  mes yeux, mais, je trouve qu'il a trs mal gr le paradox temporel gnr par les anges.

Moffat n'a pas que des mauvais cts, mais, ses pisodes sont, toujours  mes yeux, moins intenses et construits qu'avec Wehdon (pour ne citer que le 2me plus clbre)

----------


## Bubu017

> J'aime les pisodes de Moffat car ils sont souvent rvlateur et font avancer les connaissances que l'on peut avoir du Docteur. Aprs si ils sont bien tournes ou pas, il me suffit de faire des grosses revelations pour apprcier 
> 
> Et puis c'est lui qui a crer les anges pleureurs non ? Rien que pour cela il a mon estime infini ^^
> 
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_..._Peter_Capaldi
> 
> il y a dj les dates de sorties et galement les titres de prochains pisodes.
> 
> Episode de Noel avec !!!!!!!!!!!! OUI OUI OUI OUI OUI OUI


trange que River revienne. vu qu'on a chang de docteur je pensais que ce serait comme quand Tennant est parti, c'est--dire qu'on ne voit plus les anciennes connaissances du prcdent docteur.

----------


## Lyche

> trange que River revienne. vu qu'on a chang de docteur je pensais que ce serait comme quand Tennant est parti, c'est--dire qu'on ne voit plus les anciennes connaissances du prcdent docteur.


River  une bonne cote auprs du publique anglais. L'actrice est trs apprcie outre manche (tout comme peut l'tre Caterine Tate Aka Donna). Comme l'indice d'coute ne monte pas vraiment, du fait des scnarios tout pourrit depuis la saison 7. On fait du rchauff.. Skaro ep1/2, le Master (retouch en femme parce que personne pouvait coller au rle du Master tant John Simm a laiss une trace indlbile dans le personnage et que, la rupture dans son essence vitale provoqu par sa rsurrection semblait "insoluble")

A leur crdit, j'aime beaucoup Michelle Gomez dans son interprtation du Master  ::):  (missy  ::aie:: )

Bref, Moffat a de bonnes ides, mais il ne les tient pas sur la longueur et c'est lassant..

Edit : En parlant du master. Vue la fin de l'ep 2... je sens qu'on va le revoir dans la saison.

----------


## Nhaps

> trange que River revienne. vu qu'on a chang de docteur je pensais que ce serait comme quand Tennant est parti, c'est--dire qu'on ne voit plus les anciennes connaissances du prcdent docteur.


Faut bien qu'elle soit en couple avec le docteur a un certain moment =)

----------


## Bubu017

> Faut bien qu'elle soit en couple avec le docteur a un certain moment =)


C'est vrai que dans la bibliothque des ombres elle le trouve jeunot.
On verra peut-tre sa "dernire" journe

----------


## shadowmoon

> trange que River revienne. vu qu'on a chang de docteur je pensais que ce serait comme quand Tennant est parti, c'est--dire qu'on ne voit plus les anciennes connaissances du prcdent docteur.


[spoil]

Vu que River Song a hrit du pouvoir de rgnration des seigneurs du temps, elle a dj fait plusieurs apparitions avec diffrents physiques pour aider plusieurs incarnations du Docteur. Je pense donc que c'est un personnage qui va continuer  intervenir dans les aventures du Docteur, peut tre aprs une troisime rgnration.

[/spoil]

----------


## Nhaps

> C'est vrai que dans la bibliothque des ombres elle le trouve jeunot.
> On verra peut-tre sa "dernire" journe


Tout a fait ^^

Par contre la derniere journe ? Je ne me rappelle plus a quoi tu fais allusion l.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Par contre la derniere journe ? Je ne me rappelle plus a quoi tu fais allusion l.


[spoil]

La dernire journe de la vie du Docteur, le jour de sa mort. 

Il a une tombe  Trenzalore, donc il n'est pas immortel : le nombre de rgnration d'un seigneur du temps est limit.

 [/spoil]

----------


## Lyche

Attention, la "dernire journe" du docteur n'est plus en tant que telle. Lors du final de la saison 7, lorsque Capaldi reprend le flambeau, la bataille se situe dans la ville de Christmas sur la plante tranzalore. C'tait cens tre "la mort du docteur", en lien avec les 12 rgnrations possible.
Il explique bien durant le double pisode, avec la rflexion "acide" ( ::aie:: ) qu'il fait sur le 10me, qui "gaspille" une rgnration sans changer de corps qu'il avait atteint sa limite (d'o son aspect trs vieux, puisqu'il a vcu 300ans  dfendre la plante. Au moment ou Clara arrive, il sapprte  mener son dernier combat et  "mourir" sur la plante, tel qu'il tait ainsi prvu.

Tout le topic de la "faille", que j'ai d'ailleurs trouv limite crdible, (encore un dlire de moffat sur plusieurs saison qu'il bcle au final) est que, la limite atteinte, Clara va demander  la plante Gallifrey (derrire la faille, pour comprendre le bazard il faut voir l'pisode des 50ans. Ce qui, chronologiquement parlant, n'est, encore une fois pas logique, puisque la faille est cense avoir t rebouche lors du reboot de l'univers lors du final de la saison 6) de lui donner "une nouvelle chance".

Ceci afin de ne pas tuer dfinitivement le perso. Ce faisant, il a chang l'histoire et sa mort programme sur Tranzalore en devient caduque

Tout ce que vous pensez de Trenzalore n'est "qu'un futur alternatif"

PS : d'ailleurs l'ensemble de la saison 7 est base sur la question "Doctor Who" murmur au travers de la faille et qui provoque la rue vers Trenzalore de tous les grands ennemies du docteur. Toutes les actions menes par ses ennemies (la confrrie du Silence en premier lieu) sont faites dans le but d'empcher le docteur d'accomplir la vie qu'il a eu. Dlire avec Clara dans la faille temporelle du docteur sur Trenzalore toussa.

----------


## Bubu017

Je parlais de la dernire journe de River avec le docteur.
Mais ce que je ne comprends pas c'est quoi la diffrence entre la Gallifrey qu'il cherche et celle qu'il a empch de revenir dans les deux pisodes o on dcouvre l'origine du son des tambours du matre.

D'ailleurs j'ai rcupr les trois pisodes de la saison 9 d'un coup. c'est quoi le rythme de sortie ?

----------


## ManusDei

Un pisode par semaine.

C'est la mme Gallifrey, le but c'est de la retrouver et de la faire revenir mais sans relancer la guerre du temps. C'est pour a qu'il ne dit pas son nom sur Trenzalore.

----------


## Lyche

> Je parlais de la dernire journe de River avec le docteur.
> Mais ce que je ne comprends pas c'est quoi la diffrence entre la Gallifrey qu'il cherche et celle qu'il a empch de revenir dans les deux pisodes o on dcouvre l'origine du son des tambours du matre.
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai rcupr les trois pisodes de la saison 9 d'un coup. c'est quoi le rythme de sortie ?


haa tu parles du moment o il lui donne le tournevis sonic parce qu'il sait qu'elle va aller dans la bibliothque et "mourir". Oui, a pourrait tre un pisode vraiment bien  ::): 

sauf que... Moffat a encore fait du Moffat. Il tue RS dans Silence in the Library, mais sa tombe se trouve aussi sur Trenzalore  ct de la carcasse du Tardis... qu'il est dou quand mme  ::roll::

----------


## Nhaps

> haa tu parles du moment o il lui donne le tournevis sonic parce qu'il sait qu'elle va aller dans la bibliothque et "mourir". Oui, a pourrait tre un pisode vraiment bien


Je ne me souviens plus trop des dtails de cette pisode. Mais l il n'a plus de tournevis sonic... !

----------


## Lyche

> Je ne me souviens plus trop des dtails de cette pisode. Mais l il n'a plus de tournevis sonic... !


Silence in the Library, l'pisode ou tout le monde sauf le docteur et Donna se trimbale en combinaison d'astronaute, des gens se font littralement polir les os et o River Song apparait pour la premire fois dans la srie, se trimballant avec tournevis du docteur (tournevis rouge!). En Franais a s'appelle "la bibliothque des ombres"

----------


## Nhaps

> Silence in the Library, l'pisode ou tout le monde sauf le docteur et Donna se trimbale en combinaison d'astronaute, des gens se font littralement polir les os et o River Song apparait pour la premire fois dans la srie, se trimballant avec tournevis du docteur (tournevis rouge!). En Franais a s'appelle "la bibliothque des ombres"


Oui je me souviens de cette pisode, mais c'est surtout cette passassion de tournevis que je ne me rappelle plus. Car si c'est le futur docteur qui le donne, par exemple celui actuel.. Il n'a plus de tournevis, donc il ne peut pu lui donner !

----------


## ManusDei

Si, on le voit dans un autre pisode, plus tard dans les saisons.
Il donne son tournevis bricol  River Song.

----------


## Lyche

> Si, on le voit dans un autre pisode, plus tard dans les saisons.
> Il donne son tournevis bricol  River Song.


Le seul moment ou on voit un tournevis sonic rouge, c'est 8.5 qui l'a dans l'pisode des 50ans. On sait juste que c'est lui qui l'a donn  RS parce qu'elle l'voque dans les pisodes "Silence in the Library"

----------


## Alain B.

> Un peu du par le n3
> 
> Spoil :
> 
> /spoil


Gagn  ::aie:: 

Vous avez not la marque de l'ampli de la guitare ?

----------


## Bubu017

> Gagn 
> 
> Vous avez not la marque de l'ampli de la guitare ?


Nope c'est quoi ?
Sinon un peu du par ce deuxime pisode, j'ai trouv qu'il manquait de rythme et de surprises.

----------


## Alain B.

c'est une rfrence  un pisode de la saison 2. Une histoire de tl qui "volent" les visages ...

----------


## Lyche

gn h h   ::P:

----------


## macslan

Alors Truth or Consequences 

Que diriez-vous d'un spin-off avec les deux osgood ou le Victorian Gang

----------


## Alain B.

> Alors Truth or Consequences


J'ai ador cet pisode

----------


## Nhaps

Face the riven.

Ah ouais quand mme... :o

----------


## macslan

> Face the riven.
> 
> Ah ouais quand mme... :o


Face the Raven 

Sinon j'ai hte du final 

Sinon le double pisode truth and consequence c'est assez une reprsentation de l'humanit  quelques diffrences

----------


## Nhaps

> Face the Raven 
> 
> Sinon j'ai hte du final 
> 
> Sinon le double pisode truth and consequence c'est assez une reprsentation de l'humanit  quelques diffrences


On va probablement savoir quelque chose sur son testament  ::): 
Le testament qui tue "Arya" (Moi)

----------


## Alain B.

Superbe final de saison, bien meilleur  mon gout que bien des autres  ::ave::  !

----------


## foetus

Pour les fans de la srie, le plus clbre des Kiwis qui ne soit pas un rugbyman va diriger un pisode  ::mrgreen:: :

----------


## Nhaps

Moffat va remonter dans votre estime ?  ::): 

Trs sympa le final

----------


## macslan

> Moffat va remonter dans votre estime ? 
> 
> Trs sympa le final


il n'a pas baiss pour ma part sinon personne ne trouve que certaines histoires sont une reprsentation de la vrai vie

----------


## Alain B.

Petit amuse bouche pour donner envie, dans cet pisode:
-quelqu'un 'reverse the polarity'
-quelqu'un va frapper 4 fois
-et le circuit "cameleon" ne fonctionne pas ..
-

----------


## Bubu017

> Trs sympa le final


Moins grandiose (dans le sens c'est pas une bataille contre une race entire o il fait tout pter) mais pas moins bon.

Du coup : 




 votre avis on reverra Clara dans d'autres pisodes ? personne n'a d'infos sur le futur compagnon ?

----------


## macslan

> Moins grandiose (dans le sens c'est pas une bataille contre une race entire o il fait tout pter) mais pas moins bon.
> 
> Du coup : [SPOILER]  votre avis on reverra Clara dans d'autres pisodes ? personne n'a d'infos sur le futur compagnon ?


pas pour le moment mais je vois un bien un homme pour changer pourquoi pas celui de l'pisode Face the raven


Sinon  quand une balise spoiler

----------


## Celira

> Sinon  quand une balise spoiler


Dans ya dix mois  peu prs... Nouvelle balise Spoiler, pour masquer une partie de votre message





Spoilers...

----------


## Bubu017

> Dans ya dix mois  peu prs... Nouvelle balise Spoiler, pour masquer une partie de votre message
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilers...


Je ne savais pas merci de l'info

----------


## macslan

> Dans ya dix mois  peu prs... Nouvelle balise Spoiler, pour masquer une partie de votre message
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilers...







 quand dans la barre d'dition

----------


## Nhaps

Vous le sentez venir la gnration du docteur en femme ? Franchement pourquoi nous montrer cela si ce n'est pas pour nous y prparer !!!

----------


## Bubu017

> Vous le sentez venir la gnration du docteur en femme ? Franchement pourquoi nous montrer cela si ce n'est pas pour nous y prparer !!!







On vient juste de changer de docteur. Je pense que ce ce sera pas pour tout de suite. Mais a pourrait tre bien. Pour une docteur ils ont dj la fille du docteur pour pouvoir faire un spin-off

----------


## Nhaps

> On vient juste de changer de docteur. Je pense que ce ce sera pas pour tout de suite. Mais a pourrait tre bien. Pour une docteur ils ont dj la fille du docteur pour pouvoir faire un spin-off







Ca fait dj 2 saisons, Tenand et Smith on en fait chacun 3, donc c'est le moment parfait pour mettre cette possibilit. Car  la fin de la saison prochaine il est possible que l'on change de docteur  :;):

----------


## Tillo

Bonjour,

C'est un peu hors-sujet, mais lditeur Akilos a annonc la sortie des comics Doctor Who, publi via Titan Comics en VO, qui devraient dbarquer en franais ds janvier 2016.
http://www.mdcu-comics.fr/news-00198...en-france.html

A bientt,
Alexis

----------


## ManusDei

Elle est quand mme super bien la balise spoiler, j'ai 3 ou 4 pisodes de retard et personne me spoile ici  ::):

----------


## Bubu017

> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est un peu hors-sujet, mais lditeur Akilos a annonc la sortie des comics Doctor Who, publi via Titan Comics en VO, qui devraient dbarquer en franais ds janvier 2016.
> http://www.mdcu-comics.fr/news-00198...en-france.html
> 
> A bientt,
> Alexis


Cool mais du coup j'espre qu'ils ne vont pas ressortir ceux de FrenchComics mais que ce sera bien des nouvelles histoires.

----------


## MichelPlatini

> haa tu parles du moment o il lui donne le tournevis sonic parce qu'il sait qu'elle va aller dans la bibliothque et "mourir". Oui, a pourrait tre un pisode vraiment bien


rponse vendredi soir :o

----------


## Nhaps

Episode de Nol







- Et combien de temps dure une nuit sur cette plante ?
- 27 ans 




J'en ai encore des larmes aux yeux ^^

----------


## macslan

> Episode de Nol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Et combien de temps dure une nuit sur cette plante ?
> ...







 Spoilers 
Sinon est-ce que cela sera sa dernire apparition de lactrice

----------


## Lyche

> Episode de Nol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Et combien de temps dure une nuit sur cette plante ?
> ...








C'tait pas 24? bien qu'on ne soit pas  3 ans prs  ::P: 




2me question







Pourquoi le tournevis de river n'as pas une lumire rouge comme dans "Silence is the library"???

----------


## Bubu017

> C'tait pas 24? bien qu'on ne soit pas  3 ans prs 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2me question
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Soit c'est un faux raccord, soit il voluera en 24 ans. amis  votre avis dans la prochaine saison on aura droit  des histoires avec les deux qui voyagent pendant leur 24 ans, ou on commencera avec le docteur triste car la nuit s'est termine ?

----------


## Lyche

> Soit c'est un faux raccord, soit il voluera en 24 ans. amis  votre avis dans la prochaine saison on aura droit  des histoires avec les deux qui voyagent pendant leur 24 ans, ou on commencera avec le docteur triste car la nuit s'est termine ?


J'avais oubli avoir pos la question t !

Alors






J'ai un ami qui a trouv le tournevis de River dans une boutique et il s'illumine rouge ET bleu. Bien que, par rapport aux deux pisodes "Silence In The Library", je trouve regrettable qu'il n'ai pas eu une couleur rouge...
a reste un des nombreux point que Moffat oublie dans ses propres crations.
(comme le dlire des anges et des photos... Vu que le dossier de Sally Sparrow contient des photos d'anges, a colle pas avec le sauvetage du Byzantium...
Enfin, je suis plus  a prs avec Moffat!

----------


## Bubu017

Moffat va partir :http://www.journaldugeek.com/2016/01...te-doctor-who/
a va sans doute correspondre au dpart de Capaldi, c'est bien a va renouveler la srie. on va rentrer dans une phase 3 dans un sens

----------


## MichelPlatini

ce n'est pas "sans doute", c'est act  ::(: 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/p...or-who-7245477

----------


## Lyche

> ce n'est pas "sans doute", c'est act 
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/p...or-who-7245477


Pourquoi cette tte? il a massacr cette srie depuis 3ans!

----------


## shadowmoon

> Pourquoi cette tte?


C'est peut tre  cause du dpart de Capaldi ...

----------


## MichelPlatini

cause du dpart de Peter 'metal' cappaldi oui  ::calim2:: 
pour Steven 'troll' Moffat je danse de joie et je sors le cidre

----------


## shadowmoon

> pour Steven 'troll' Moffat ... je sors le cidre


Pour moi a sera un verre de Highland Park Odin 16 ans d'age ...

----------


## Lyche

> cause du dpart de Peter 'metal' cappaldi oui 
> pour Steven 'troll' Moffat je danse de joie et je sors le cidre


Oui, pour a j'avoue que j'ai beaucoup apprci Capaldi. Sauf ses "lunettes soniques" j'ai moyennement apprci :/
Pour le reste, j'adore !

----------


## Bubu017

je trouvais les lunettes soniques marrantes, a rajoutait un petit ct loufoque au personnage

----------


## MichelPlatini

La nouvelle compagne du docteur : http://braindamaged.fr/2016/04/23/do...ne-du-docteur/
comment dire  ::aie::

----------


## macslan

> La nouvelle compagne du docteur : http://braindamaged.fr/2016/04/23/do...ne-du-docteur/
> comment dire


Un mlange de plusieurs anciennes compagnons du docteur

----------


## Nhaps

Introducing gros spoil quand mme...

----------


## macslan

> Introducing gros spoil quand mme...


Quel spoil ?






que Clara n'est plus le compagnon du Docteur ?

----------


## Nhaps

> Quel spoil ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> que Clara n'est plus le compagnon du Docteur ?


Non mais que c'est une femme, noir, afro, qu'elle s'appelle Bill ^^

----------


## macslan

> Non mais que c'est une femme, noir, afro, qu'elle s'appelle Bill ^^


La je vois pas 

Sinon  quand l'ajout du bouton spoiler dans l'diteur ?

----------


## Nhaps

> La je vois pas 
> 
> Sinon  quand l'ajout du bouton spoiler dans l'diteur ?


Ben on nous montre la futur compagne du doctor, donc des qu'on va la voir on va savoir que c'est elle la compagne, donc ca va gacher la surprise, surtout si dans l'pisode il y a plusieurs protagonistes possible...

----------


## Zirak

> Non mais que c'est une femme, noir, afro, qu'elle s'appelle *Bill* ^^


Avec un nom comme a, j'aurais ajout brsilienne et transexuel dans ta liste.  ::aie:: 

Surtout que Bill, est  l'origine un driv de William, je trouve cela un peu curieux comme prnom pour un personnage fminin.


"le nouvel acolyte du docteur est une femme, blonde, blanche, la trentaine, qui se prnomme Maurice."

 ::ptdr::

----------


## Nhaps

> Avec un nom comme a, j'aurais ajout brsilienne et transexuel dans ta liste.


Tu veux dire que Bill a des Boules ?

Boule et Bill...

 ::dehors::

----------


## Lyche

Je comprends pas le dbat du spoil.. la BBC l'a annonc elle mme comme elle l'avait fait pour Clara, Amy et Donna. Seul Martha et Rose y avaient "chapp" puisque la srie tait en reconstruction.

----------


## Nhaps

> Je comprends pas le dbat du spoil.. la BBC l'a annonc elle mme comme elle l'avait fait pour Clara, Amy et Donna. Seul Martha et Rose y avaient "chapp" puisque la srie tait en reconstruction.


C'est comme ceux qui n'ont pas envie de voir le trailer de la saison 6 de Game of Thrones...Ou les bandes annonces de film, etc etc.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est comme ceux qui n'ont pas envie de voir le trailer de la saison 6 de Game of Thrones... *Ou les bandes annonces de film*, etc etc.


Faut les bruler ces gens...  ::aie:: 

Et aprs c'est les mmes qui viennent gueuler que tel ou tel film tait pourri. Bah ouais gros, fallait mater la bande annonce, tu l'aurai su...  ::ptdr:: 


Je ne suis pas du genre  spoiler, car j'aime pas a non plus, mais il y en a qui sont limites extrmistes, et qui depuis qu'ils ont dcouvert le mot "spoil" essaient de le placer partout, genre limite tu ne fais que prononcer le nom du film et de la srie, et c'est limite si tu ne fais pas engueuler. xD

Faut arrter, y'a jamais des grosses rvlations de l'intrigue dans les trailers, au contraire, c'est fait pour donner envie de voir ce qu'il va se passer, si le trailer te spoil le dnouement, t'iras pas payer pour voir le film, donc niveau rentabilit, ils n'ont aucun intrt  faire a. ^^

----------


## macslan

> Faut les bruler ces gens... 
> 
> Et aprs c'est les mmes qui viennent gueuler que tel ou tel film tait pourri. Bah ouais gros, fallait mater la bande annonce, tu l'aurai su... 
> 
> 
> Je ne suis pas du genre  spoiler, car j'aime pas a non plus, mais il y en a qui sont limites extrmistes, et qui depuis qu'ils ont dcouvert le mot "spoil" essaient de le placer partout, genre limite tu ne fais que prononcer le nom du film et de la srie, et c'est limite si tu ne fais pas engueuler. xD
> 
> Faut arrter, y'a jamais des grosses rvlations de l'intrigue dans les trailers, au contraire, c'est fait pour donner envie de voir ce qu'il va se passer, si le trailer te spoil le dnouement, t'iras pas payer pour voir le film, donc niveau rentabilit, ils n'ont aucun intrt  faire a. ^^


D'ailleurs il y en a qui se plaigne du spoil alors qu'en sachant pertinemment que le topic ou ils vont en contient





D'ailleurs quand il y a la balise spoiler certaines personnes l'utilise alors qu'en fait il n'y aurai vu ce qu'ils disent n'ont pas besoin d'tre entre ces spoilers

----------


## Lyche

> C'est comme ceux qui n'ont pas envie de voir le trailer de la saison 6 de Game of Thrones...Ou les bandes annonces de film, etc etc.


une photo et un nom, c'est pas trop spoiler. D'autant qu'ils n'ont jamais t discret. Ds les premires secondes de l'pisode on le sait  ::P: 

Mais bon, je comprends ton point de vu.
T'avais vu aucun article sur a? moi a fait 2 jours que sur toutes mes communauts geek a parle que de a  ::aie::  mme si j'avais voulu ne pas savoir, je l'aurai fatalement su

----------


## Nhaps

> une photo et un nom, c'est pas trop spoiler. D'autant qu'ils n'ont jamais t discret. Ds les premires secondes de l'pisode on le sait 
> 
> Mais bon, je comprends ton point de vu.
> T'avais vu aucun article sur a? moi a fait 2 jours que sur toutes mes communauts geek a parle que de a  mme si j'avais voulu ne pas savoir, je l'aurai fatalement su


Non lol je ne l'avais pas vu, aprs je m'en fiche un peu mais je pense aux autres ^^

Oui souvent tu sais direct c'est qui, mais justement, j'aimerai qu'un jour il y est un pisode style bachelor  la dr who sur 2 pisodes, et qu'on ne sache pas qui  va le suivre pendant la saison  ::):

----------


## Lyche

> Non lol je ne l'avais pas vu, aprs je m'en fiche un peu mais je pense aux autres ^^
> 
> Oui souvent tu sais direct c'est qui, mais justement, j'aimerai qu'un jour il y est un pisode style bachelor  la dr who sur 2 pisodes, et qu'on ne sache pas qui  va le suivre pendant la saison


owi ! avec un les prtendants limins par une mort atroce  ::aie::   ::dehors::

----------


## Bubu017

du coup, vous pensez qu'elle sera comment ? nunuche ? en conflit avec le docteur ? intelligente ?

----------


## Lyche

> du coup, vous pensez qu'elle sera comment ? nunuche ? en conflit avec le docteur ? intelligente ?


Moi je voterais pour un mixe entre Donna et Amy.

Forte moralement, intelligente et attache au docteur. (pas de romance parce que a m'nerve -_-).

Pour moi la pire ayant t Martha.. personnalit fade, toujours  baver devant le docteur. Il a besoin d'une forte tte qui le guide sur la bonne route. Pas qui lui parle comme si c'tait un clbard (cf Clara).

----------


## macslan

> Moi je voterais pour un mixe entre Donna et Amy.
> 
> Forte moralement, intelligente et attache au docteur. (pas de romance parce que a m'nerve -_-).
> 
> Pour moi la pire ayant t Martha.. personnalit fade, toujours  baver devant le docteur. Il a besoin d'une forte tte qui le guide sur la bonne route. Pas qui lui parle comme si c'tait un clbard (cf Clara).


Moi je les ai aiment toutes sur diffrents niveaux sinon j'tais voir le Doctor Who Experience center  Cardiff et je vous le conseille

----------


## Bubu017

> Pour moi la pire ayant t Martha.. personnalit fade, toujours  baver devant le docteur. Il a besoin d'une forte tte qui le guide sur la bonne route. Pas qui lui parle comme si c'tait un clbard (cf Clara).


D'accord avec toi pour Martha. Clara le duo tait mieux avec Matt Smith, Capaldi est original car c'est un docteur vieux con, (ce qui n'est pas pour me dplaire) mais a n'allait pas avec la personnalit de Clara.
Mais pour le coup je suis d'accord avec celui qui disait spolier (dsl je me souviens plus qui) car a aurait t sympa d'tre surpris par le compagnon pour une fois.
prochain pisode c'est Nol c'est a ?

----------


## macslan

> D'accord avec toi pour Martha. Clara le duo tait mieux avec Matt Smith, Capaldi est original car c'est un docteur vieux con, (ce qui n'est pas pour me dplaire) mais a n'allait pas avec la personnalit de Clara.
> Mais pour le coup je suis d'accord avec celui qui disait spolier (dsl je me souviens plus qui) car a aurait t sympa d'tre surpris par le compagnon pour une fois.
> prochain pisode c'est Nol c'est a ?


Voila c'est a 

Sinon une thorie est qu'elle vienne des annes 1980 qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Lyche

> Voila c'est a 
> 
> Sinon une thorie est qu'elle vienne des annes 1980 qu'en pensez-vous ?


qu'un peu de rtro, si c'est bien amen et bien gr au fil des pisodes, je vote pour!

----------


## Alain B.

Petit montage de la librairie et de l'pisode de nol dernier (spoiler)

https://youtu.be/t-wgLFj6bbI

----------


## Lyche

J'avoue avoir toujours t un peu dubitatif sur l'utilisation de ce personnage dans la srie... Je sais pas trop quoi en penser...

Un peu comme pour Face of Boe.. je sais pas trop comment ils ont pu s'viter pendant 1milliards et demi d'annes  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

Moi je voudrais qu'un prochain compagnon ne soit pas humain, ou si il est humain qu'il ne soit pas de notre poque.

----------


## macslan

> Moi je voudrais qu'un prochain compagnon ne soit pas humain, ou si il est humain qu'il ne soit pas de notre poque.


ben logiquement la prochaine viendrait des annes 1980 c'est pas grand chose certes.
Sinon  quand un spin-off du gang de Paternoster

----------


## Lyche

> ben logiquement la prochaine viendrait des annes 1980 c'est pas grand chose certes.
> Sinon  quand un spin-off du gang de Paternoster


a pourrait tre sympa, le problme c'est qu'ils ont probablement t chaud par torchwood -_-

----------


## macslan

> a pourrait tre sympa, le problme c'est qu'ils ont probablement t chaud par torchwood -_-


d'ailleurs je verrai bien une srie plus adulte si tu vois ce que je veux dire :-P

----------


## MichelPlatini

* fap fap fap * https://twitter.com/bbcclass/status/783636141878697986

----------


## Lyche

un peu lger, je comprends pas tout le dtail de l'image  ::oops::

----------


## MichelPlatini

la vido originale : https://twitter.com/bbcclass/status/783636141878697986

la nouvelle compagne du Docteur, je la prfre comme a  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

oui enfin le nouveau spin off a pue la teenage serie quand mme  ::oops:: 

Le scnariste tait un crivain sf pour jeune (publication galimard jeunesse), co-produit par Moffat (qui a allgrement saccag les 3 dernires saisons de DW), les acteurs sont pour la majeure partie des ado au lyce, sauf 3 prof dont au moins 2 ont jou dans un ou x pisodes de dr who...

Sincrement, je la sens mal  ::aie::

----------


## Bubu017

Faut voir. La srie avec Sarah Janes Smith avait aussi beaucoup d'ado et tait plus lgre que DW et je trouve que a passait pas mal. De toute faon, a pourra pas tre pire que Torchwood qui ne valait le coup que pour le capitaine JAck

----------


## PERRINSAN

Est ce que a vaut vraiment le coup ?!

----------


## Lyche

> Est ce que a vaut vraiment le coup ?!


Quoi donc? la srie Dr Who ou la nouvelle srie de la BBC?

----------


## macslan

> Quoi donc? la srie Dr Who ou la nouvelle srie de la BBC?


la nouvelle srie je pense qu'il parlais mais oui a vaut le coup comme n'importe quel srie aprs c'est une question de got

----------


## Lyche

> la nouvelle srie je pense qu'il parlais mais oui a vaut le coup comme n'importe quel srie aprs c'est une question de got


Il ne faut pas mourir bte c'est certains. Il faut tester, et si a plait tant mieux, si a plait pas bas on regarde pas ^_^

----------


## MichelPlatini

la premire c'est ce soir  ::D: 

https://twitter.com/bbcclass/status/789169619651006464

----------


## Lyche

du coup, a a donn quoi?! Parce que je suis un peu overbooked avec le taf. Elle est bien?

----------


## Lyche

Bon! Bah j'ai regard les 4 premiers pisodes hier..







Et bah je suis extrmement surpris !!
Je pensais que a serait plus "midinette" mais en fait c'est limite gore  ::aie::  L'apparition de Capaldi pour prsenter la srie et qui sont les perso principaux, c'est un peu wtf mais bon, as usual.

J'en dis pas plus mais la fin du 4me pisode est total wtf et a me fait un peu craindre pour la suite de la srie  ::(:

----------


## MichelPlatini

4 ? j'en ai rat un :o
ah oui dimanche dernier :o

----------


## ManusDei

C'est pas gentil  ::):

----------


## Tillo

Roooh ! J'adore ^^

Et dans le fond... C'est pas faux.

----------


## PERRINSAN

ou top cette srie !

----------


## Lyche

> ou top cette srie !


Bienvenue au club de fan !  ::): 

Ha, pour info, j'ai environs 600 pisodes des anciennes saisons sur un HDD, si certains sont intress  ::):

----------


## MichelPlatini

John Hurt : 20 janvier 1940 - 27 janvier 2017
au revoir Docteur

----------


## Lyche

> John Hurt : 20 janvier 1940 - 27 janvier 2017
> au revoir Docteur


en effet  ::calim2::  tristesse  ::(:

----------


## Bubu017

Enfin vu l'pisode de Nol. Bon comment dire, il est sympa, pas mauvais mais un peu plat non ? 
Il n'y a pas eu de petit pincement au cur comme on peut avoir devant un pisode de Nol. a manquait de moment pique

----------


## shadowmoon

> j'ai environs 600 pisodes des anciennes saisons sur un HDD


Si ce sont celles des annes 1963  1989 avec les docteurs 1  7, je suis preneur.

Quelqu'un sait o trouver le tlfilm du 8me docteur, diffus en 1996 ? (vo de prfrence)

----------


## Lyche

Oui, je parle de l'ensemble des pisodes (mme les pisodes audio only)



Tu parles de ce film? il est sur mon disque dur avec ses 700 petits copains  ::P:

----------


## shadowmoon

> Tu parles de ce film?


En effet, c'est bien celui-ci. Merci

----------


## Lyche

*@Shadowmoon :* ta boite  MP est pleine  ::(:

----------


## shadowmoon

@Lyche juste la boite de rception, j'ai fais du vide

----------


## Lyche

> @Lyche juste la boite de rception, j'ai fais du vide


toujours impossible de t'envoyer un message  ::(:

----------


## shadowmoon

Oui, 

J'ai recu ce message en boucle 

"Bonjour shadowmoon,

Lyche vient d'essayer de vous envoyer un message priv. Malheureusement, votre bote de messagerie sur Forum du club des dveloppeurs et IT Pro est pleine. Pour recevoir de nouveaux messages privs, vous devez supprimer d'anciens messages. Vous pouvez consulter votre bote de messagerie  l'adresse suivante :
https://www.developpez.net/forums/private.php"

Cordialement,
L'quipe Forum du club des dveloppeurs et IT Pro"

Alors que ma boite de rception est vide :












Je vais demander la rsolution de ce souci.

----------


## Lyche

heuuu, ouais.. ok, cool -_- passe sur le chat de dvp.com on pourra en discuter du coup

----------


## MichelPlatini

hello  ::zoubi:: 




deuxime bande-annonce, avec une fin ...  ::calim2:: 

euh...

----------


## macslan

Pour info






 Pearl Mackie celle qui joue Bill Potts partira aprs la saison 10 suite au changement de head writer et de docteur le nouveau (qui a crit broadchurch avec notamment plusieurs anciens acteurs/actrices de doctor who) voulant repartir d'une nouvelle base. Tant que le changement de docteur se passe comme d'habitude a me va.









Bill Potts sera la premire compagne enfin le premier compagnon ouvertement homosexuel de la srie le disant dans sa deuxime ligne.

----------


## Lyche

mw, un compagnon dans la tendance sociale donc.

Pour la partie end, oui, Capaldi avait dj exprim ce souhait. J'espre juste que la srie va redevenir un peu plus.. Roots, parce que depuis 2 ou 3 saisons, j'avoue tre bien moins enthousiaste..

----------


## MichelPlatini

Il est de retour






Il n'y a pas que le Docteur qui a le droit  une rencontre avec lui-mme

----------


## Bubu017

Qui a commenc  regarder la saison 10 ?
J'ai vu le premier pisode. Je pense que la nouvelle compagne ne restera pas dans les annales. Pas forcment mauvaise mais sur ce premier pisode elle n'a rien qui sort de l'ordinaire.
Et pour moi son homosexualit est dans la normalit surtout aprs le capitaine Jack qui sautait sur tout ce qui bouge homme, femme, E.T.  ::D:

----------


## macslan

> Qui a commenc  regarder la saison 10 ?
> J'ai vu le premier pisode. Je pense que la nouvelle compagne ne restera pas dans les annales. Pas forcment mauvaise mais sur ce premier pisode elle n'a rien qui sort de l'ordinaire.
> Et pour moi son homosexualit est dans la normalit surtout aprs le capitaine Jack qui sautait sur tout ce qui bouge homme, femme, E.T.


c'est le premier compagnon ouvertement homosexuel justement 
Le captiaine Jack n'tait pas vraiement un compagnon il est juste venu durant quelque pisodes.
aprs perso je l'aime bien et elle a quelque chose qui sort de l'ordinaire 
Elle pose de ces questions qui sont logique  se demander mais qu'on se demande pas

----------


## Lyche

J'ai vu les 4 premiers pisodes ce week end. Je suis globalement satisfait, mme si je trouve le nouveau sonic screwdriver particulirement moche  ::x: 

La nouvelle compagne me parait tre ce que Martha aurait du tre si elle n'avait t amoureuse du docteur. L ils ont clairement pos le truc, elle est homosexuelle, donc pas de quiproquo dans sa relation avec le docteur!

----------


## Bubu017

Pour le coup c'est bien qu'il n'y ait pas de quiproquo Martha tait chiante pour a.
Sinon idem pisodes sympas mme si je trouve la musique moins prenante. a manque d'motions.
De plus, je trouve a bien que pour le moment, on n'ait pas les ennemis habituels (daleks and co), a permet de changer.
A votre avis, qui est dans le coffre ? Perso, je trouverais a trop facile que ce soit le matre.

----------


## Lyche

> Pour le coup c'est bien qu'il n'y ait pas de quiproquo Martha tait chiante pour a.
> Sinon idem pisodes sympas mme si je trouve la musique moins prenante. a manque d'motions.
> De plus, je trouve a bien que pour le moment, on n'ait pas les ennemis habituels (daleks and co), a permet de changer.
> A votre avis, qui est dans le coffre ? Perso, je trouverais a trop facile que ce soit le matre.


a sera la maitresse xD

----------


## Bubu017

Saison finie. Alors votre avis ? (dj qui l'a vue ?)

----------


## macslan

> Saison finie. Alors votre avis ? (dj qui l'a vue ?)


Moi. Personnellement j'ai bien aim et j'ai hte d'tre au mois de dcembre

----------


## Lyche

pas finie encore, je m'y colle ce soir et je fais un retour demain.

Y'a combien d'pisodes en tout?

----------


## MichelPlatini

12 pisodes. dpche toi hein, parce que dimanche soir : https://twitter.com/bbcdoctorwho/sta...07569696440320

le 13 me sera connu  ::mouarf::

----------


## macslan

alors le 13me doctor sera 






Jodie Whittaker a fais un peu choisis  cause de son rle dans Broadchurch et toujours pas roue le doctor

----------


## MichelPlatini

l'annonce : https://streamable.com/lzti2

bon choix  ::oops::

----------


## macslan

la vido de l'annonce

----------


## Bubu017

Je pense que a peut tre bien. a va permettre de crer des situations indites.
J'aimerais bien que le compagnon soit un extraterrestre pour changer aussi.
A voir aussi selon les scnarios qu'on va lui donner.

----------


## Lyche

De toute faon, c'tait  prvoir, la transformation du maitre en missy tait clairement un avant-propos.

Il me semble en avoir parl ici sur ce forum  l'poque... faudrait que je remonte le fil de la discussion.

Pour le reste,  voir, je n'ai aucun  priori sur cette annonce... Je reste globalement frustr des 2derniers pisodes de la saison >_<

La boucle temporelle est chelou je trouve... Missy qui se parle pour se faire penser  prendre du matos pour son tardis, mais qui voit mme pas la fin...  ::cfou::

----------


## Bubu017

cette saison manquait un peu de peps.
mais c'est vrai que oui entre les deux c'tait bizarre. Elle se souvient de prendre une pice mais pas de s'tre rencontr ?

----------


## Bebel

De mmoire, elle l'explique je crois. Qu'ils ne peuvent pas se partager les souvenirs de cette priode. le temps ou ils sont ensembles lui garde ses souvenirs mais pas elle.

----------


## Bubu017

ha ? Faut que je me rematte les deux pisodes du coup. Au fait, il ne devait pas y avoir une autre srie spin-of ?

----------


## macslan

> ha ? Faut que je me rematte les deux pisodes du coup. Au fait, il ne devait pas y avoir une autre srie spin-of ?


Class tu dis il y a dj la saison 1

----------


## Bubu017

J'ai vu hier le premier pisode, et je suis assez surpris par le ct assez sanguinolent de certaines scnes. Il y a toujours eu des morts dans docteur who (de tout ge en plus) mais a restait cach.
A voir la suite mais contrairement  Sarah Jane je ne pense pas que ce soit pour un plus jeune public.

----------


## Lyche

> J'ai vu hier le premier pisode, et je suis assez surpris par le ct assez sanguinolent de certaines scnes. Il y a toujours eu des morts dans docteur who (de tout ge en plus) mais a restait cach.
> A voir la suite mais contrairement  Sarah Jane je ne pense pas que ce soit pour un plus jeune public.



Attention, pass l'pisode 4, la srie part totalement en couilles  ::?:  j'ai t agrablement surpris aussi. Premier pisode, du sang, du mouvement, des persos qui semblent intressants... Episode 4 pof, c'est la chute :'(

----------


## macslan

> J'ai vu hier le premier pisode, et je suis assez surpris par le ct assez sanguinolent de certaines scnes. Il y a toujours eu des morts dans docteur who (de tout ge en plus) mais a restait cach.
> A voir la suite mais contrairement  Sarah Jane je ne pense pas que ce soit pour un plus jeune public.


C'est pas le but c'est pour les jeunes adultes / ado avanc je dirait 16 ans

----------


## MichelPlatini

le trailer : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCkD...eature=youtu.b






Bill est de retour, et elle n'est pas mouille  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## johnnydrone

commnc il n'y a pas longtemps cette srie et avec tout assurance je peux affirmer que c'est cool. 
Avec Stranger Things cette srie fait mon top du moment. 

Je ne suis que sur premire saison, mais je continuerai certainement. Et quelle est la meilleure saison, selon vous?

----------


## Bubu017

Perso j'ai bien aim celle avec Donna et Le Docteur de David Tennant (la 4 je crois). Matt Smith est sympa comme docteur mais les histoires sur plusieurs pisodes un peu moins, Moffat ne sachant jamais quand et comment finir.

----------


## johnnydrone

Merci pour ta rponse, Bubu017! Moi aussi, je crois que David Tennant est cool dans le rle du Doc.

----------


## Bubu017

Capaldi est bien, c'est un tout autre docteur (un vieux con  ::D: ). On revient sur des histoires courtes ce qui n'est pas pour me dplaire. Par contre, je ne sais pas si c'est la musique ou les scnarios mais je trouve qu'il n'y a plus ce petit ct dramatique qui faisait partie de la srie.

----------


## Lyche

Les saisons 3 et 4 sont de loin les meilleurs. Le ending saison 4 est un mlange de sensations absolument norme  ::heart:: 

J'aime beaucoup la saison 8 (la dernire avec Emy/Rory) parce que... bah j'ai chiall comme un con devant mon cran ... "Raggedy Man... Goodbye!"  ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## MichelPlatini

voil les nouveaux compagnons de la Dame du Temps  ::mrgreen:: 

Mandip Gill : "Yasmin"




Tosin Cole : "Ryan"



Bradley Walsh : "Graham"

----------


## MichelPlatini

je vais vomir ...

----------


## Bubu017

Pas fan de ce style non plus. ils ont voulu lui en donner dcal comme les docteurs des annes 70 mais bof.
Franchement je la prfre avec celui qu'elle a sur les autres photos, un peu  la neuvime docteur.

----------


## ManusDei

Pas fan de la tenue non plus, on dirait une gamine dans les annes 70.

----------


## Lyche

dur dur les mecs... ils vont jusqu'au bout dans leur dlire et je suis pas sur que la communaut de fan soit capable de s'adapter comme a..

trop de changements d'un coup... merci Moffat -_-

----------


## Bubu017

Pourquoi Moffat ? On n'est pas cens changer de showrunner justement ?
Je crois avoir lu qu'ils ont opt pour une tenue un peu plus excentrique pour faire une cassure par rapport au ct sombre qui s'tait install sur les dernires saisons.
Je viens d'y penser on parie sur la cause, ou plutt l'auteur de la cause qui provoque la rgnration du docteur ?

----------


## ManusDei

L'auteur de la cause on l'a probablement dans les trailers, c'est "Le" Docteur (il est drlement ressemblant d'ailleurs, chapeau aux maquilleurs).

----------


## MichelPlatini

alors l oui !!

----------


## Bubu017

et aprs ils veulent supprimer France4 tss. Sinon c'est cool d'avoir la nouvelle saison aussi rapidement en France.

----------


## macslan

> et aprs ils veulent supprimer France4 tss. Sinon c'est cool d'avoir la nouvelle saison aussi rapidement en France.


Cette suppression serai idiote. 
Mais concernant Doctor who personnellement a me change rien je regarde sur la BBC

----------


## Bubu017

comment regardes-tu la BBC en France ? C'est via une box, un site ? Il y a des sous-titres (en anglais bien sr je ne m'attend pas  en avoir des fr)?

----------


## macslan

> comment regardes-tu la BBC en France ? C'est via une box, un site ? Il y a des sous-titres (en anglais bien sr je ne m'attend pas  en avoir des fr)?


je la regarde en Suisse comme n'importe quel chane via la box de mon abonnement tv oui il y a les sous-titres en anglais (pour doctor who a va mais d'autres fois il me faut bien les sous-titres)

----------


## Bubu017

nouvel pisode sur France 4 ce soir  22h25

----------


## macslan

> nouvel pisode sur France 4 ce soir  22h25


Bon moi je l'ai vu sur la BBC il est gnial

----------


## Lyche

Bien la nouvelle saison? J'ai pas encore commenc  la regarder.
Qui est le ralisateur? Parce que les dlirs Moffat j'en peux plus. Si c'est encore lui cette anne, je risque de ne pas trop regarder..

----------


## macslan

> Bien la nouvelle saison? J'ai pas encore commenc  la regarder.
> Qui est le ralisateur? Parce que les dlirs Moffat j'en peux plus. Si c'est encore lui cette anne, je risque de ne pas trop regarder..


chibnall

Oui c'est bien enfin qu'un seul pisode

----------


## ManusDei

> Bien la nouvelle saison? J'ai pas encore commenc  la regarder.


Ca me fait le mme effet qu' chaque nouveau Docteur, pas mal mais sans plus principalement parce qu'on ne connat pas encore bien le nouveau Docteur.
Mais y a du potentiel ^^

----------


## macslan

> Ca me fait le mme effet qu' chaque nouveau Docteur, pas mal mais sans plus principalement parce qu'on ne connat pas encore bien le nouveau Docteur.
> Mais y a du potentiel ^^


Ben justement c'est le concept du premier pisode de chaque nouveau docteur 

premirement l'pisode de rgnration ou le docteur se rgnre et est toujours dans les vtement de l'ancien 

et deuxime l'pisode o il fini sa rgnration et n'est pas vraiment le doctor jusqu' son discours et la il sait qui il est et son costume  ce docteur prend forme

----------


## Bubu017

Je pense qu'avoir une quipe au lieu d'un seul compagnon, a va changer un peu les relations habituelles du docteur. Comme dit ManusDei,  voir.
Par contre, je ne suis pas fan des nouvelles musiques, je trouve qu'il leur manque ce ct pique que les anciennes pouvaient avoir.

----------


## macslan

> Je pense qu'avoir une quipe au lieu d'un seul compagnon, a va changer un peu les relations habituelles du docteur. Comme dit ManusDei,  voir.
> Par contre, je ne suis pas fan des nouvelles musiques, je trouve qu'il leur manque ce ct pique que les anciennes pouvaient avoir.


C'est sr que j'adorais la musique avec Matt Smith saison 5

Sinon ce qui est sympa c'est que ces trois amis et plus compagnons se connaissent donc moins besoin d'introduction dans le premier pisode et chacun apporte quelque chose

----------

